# ** NEW and UPCOMING Citizen Watches **



## U_Devrim

So, Citizen is not the lead actor in this chapter of WuS, but they deserve some attention..

Citizen announced 2 new "The Citizen" watches, AO4020-54Y and AO4024-53Y..








both are solar, titanium, thermocompensated quartz (meaning HAQ, +-5 sec/year), without radio interception..







Maybe most interesting part, dial (which also acts as a solar panel) is made of Tosa-washi paper, maybe a 1,000 year old traditional hand made technique for producing paper from mulberry tree.. It is noted for being the thinnest hand-made paper in the world. (I hope I have added up all information from internet, coming in bits & pieces)

Nevertheless, very nice pieces, without the power reserve hand that clutters most of "The Citizen" solar models, being also very practical and elegant..








They are 37.5 mm wide, 10.6 mm thick, Super Titanium, 10 ATM water resistant, sapphire glass, each are 330,000 JPY, release date is May 12th, 2017.​
I would like to see a cheaper version in steel and maybe with leather instead of bracelet..


----------



## Sevenmack

U_Devrim said:


> So, Citizen is not the lead actor in this chapter of WuS, but they deserve some attention..
> 
> Citizen announced 2 new "The Citizen" watches, AO4020-54Y and AO4024-53Y..
> 
> View attachment 11496818
> 
> both are solar, titanium, thermocompensated quartz (meaning HAQ, +-5 sec/year), without radio interception..
> View attachment 11496834
> 
> Maybe most interesting part, dial (which also acts as a solar panel) is made of Tosa-washi paper, maybe a 1,000 year old traditional hand made technique for producing paper from mulberry tree.. It is noted for being the thinnest hand-made paper in the world. (I hope I have added up all information from internet, coming in bits & pieces)
> 
> Nevertheless, very nice pieces, without the power reserve hand that clutters most of "The Citizen" solar models, being also very practical and elegant..
> View attachment 11496906
> 
> 
> They are 37.5 mm wide, 10.6 mm thick, Super Titanium, 10 ATM water resistant, sapphire glass, each are 330,000 JPY, release date is May 12th, 2017.​
> I would like to see a cheaper version in steel and maybe with leather instead of bracelet..


Those Chronomasters are making me rethink my watch purchases for next year. Heck, I may have to think about picking one up for this year.

Meanwhile, let's not forget the new Campanola Cosmosigns being released this year:






















Those are selling for around $2,400 on Rakuten and elsewhere. Lovely.


----------



## U_Devrim

Those Campanola's are really superb..

Other new releases are, 3 new limited edition models to celebrate Attesa model range's 30th year anniversary..








Citizen Atesa 
"30th Anniversary Limited Edition"

(Central) CC 9065-56 L 
Limited Edition of 1,000 pieces, 
230,000 JPY + Tax 

(Left Top) AT 9105-58 L 
Limited Edition of 1,500 pieces 
160,000 JPY + Tax 

(Right Top) AT 3055-57 L 
Limited Edition of 1,800 pieces 
90,000 JPY + Tax


----------



## U_Devrim

Another Citizen model was highly appreciated at Basel 2017..








Citizen Promaster Professional Diver 1,000 mt BN7020-09E..

It was listed in The New York Times' "16 Noteworthy Watches from Baselworld 2017"

Nobody can say that it is not impressive.. Look at that thickness!!









(pictures are from www.ablogtowatch.com )


----------



## Cobia

Subscribed, good thread OP, citizen needs more love, they make great watches.


----------



## U_Devrim

Cobia said:


> Subscribed, good thread OP, citizen needs more love, they make great watches.


Thank you very much.. I will try to post new information when I have and I hope that people will also contribute..

While Grand Seiko is going more international, the dimension of their watches also gets bigger.. (fortunately, their re-issue models are quiet OK)

The Citizen line especially, sticks to more Japanese dimensions, which is my weak spot of 36-38 mm diameter..


----------



## nordland_nl

Good thread OP!! :-!


Looking forward to the NY0040 replacement model ...! :roll:


----------



## mplsabdullah

Citizen does make some great watches. That AO4020-54Y is beautiful and those Campanolas are just crazy (in a good way |>).


----------



## francobollo

Subscribed OP.
Looks like this thread is going to cost me some money!
francobollo


----------



## TJ Boogie

In, the tosa-washi dials look amazing.


----------



## Rocat

U_Devrim said:


> Another Citizen model was highly appreciated at Basel 2017..
> View attachment 11498418
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Professional Diver 1,000 mt BN7020-09E..
> 
> It was listed in The New York Times' "16 Noteworthy Watches from Baselworld 2017"
> 
> Nobody can say that it is not impressive.. Look at that thickness!!
> 
> View attachment 11498458
> 
> 
> (pictures are from www.ablogtowatch.com )


I like the sentence in ABTW's article.

"Fans of Japanese Tool watches will delight."

It is drool worthy. But the price....

Just glad I have my Eco Zilla


----------



## mpalmer

U_Devrim said:


> So, Citizen is not the lead actor in this chapter of WuS, but they deserve some attention..
> 
> Citizen announced 2 new "The Citizen" watches, AO4020-54Y and AO4024-53Y..
> 
> View attachment 11496818
> 
> both are solar, titanium, thermocompensated quartz (meaning HAQ, +-5 sec/year), without radio interception..
> View attachment 11496834
> 
> Maybe most interesting part, dial (which also acts as a solar panel) is made of Tosa-washi paper, maybe a 1,000 year old traditional hand made technique for producing paper from mulberry tree.. It is noted for being the thinnest hand-made paper in the world. (I hope I have added up all information from internet, coming in bits & pieces)
> 
> Nevertheless, very nice pieces, without the power reserve hand that clutters most of "The Citizen" solar models, being also very practical and elegant..
> View attachment 11496906
> 
> 
> They are 37.5 mm wide, 10.6 mm thick, Super Titanium, 10 ATM water resistant, sapphire glass, each are 330,000 JPY, release date is May 12th, 2017.​
> I would like to see a cheaper version in steel and maybe with leather instead of bracelet..


These Chronomaster models are really sweet offerings. If I were forced to give up mechanical watches, this would be the kind of watch I could see buying if I were going to wear one watch.


----------



## Domo

If I had money to burn I'd buy that Citizen diver. Looks phenomenal. And thanks for bringing those The Citizens to my attention - haven't come across those....


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

those campanolas *drool*


----------



## U_Devrim

Other Baselworld 2017 release was 3 new Eco Drive One watches,

AR5025-08E, AR5024-01E and AR5026-05A, all priced at 400,000 JPY.





















All comes with an impressive 2.98 mm thickness..


----------



## riposte

Reminder for people who will travelling to Tokyo / lived in there, 20th April is grand opening day of Citizen Flagship Store in Ginza 6







http://citizen.jp/news/2017/20170414.html

---

I'm always amazed with Campanola marketing team. 1st picture is very beautiful...


----------



## olticker

U_Devrim said:


> Those Campanola's are really superb..
> 
> Other new releases are, 3 new limited edition models to celebrate Attesa model range's 30th year anniversary..
> View attachment 11498162
> 
> 
> Citizen Atesa
> "30th Anniversary Limited Edition"
> 
> (Central) CC 9065-56 L
> Limited Edition of 1,000 pieces,
> 230,000 JPY + Tax
> 
> (Left Top) AT 9105-58 L
> Limited Edition of 1,500 pieces
> 160,000 JPY + Tax
> 
> (Right Top) AT 3055-57 L
> Limited Edition of 1,800 pieces
> 90,000 JPY + Tax


Wow! Those are beautiful looking watches. I love the Attesa models. Citizen knows how to make good watches. Their GPS models are one of the fastest in terms of time synchronization. Beats the Seiko and especially the Casio GPS technology hands down.


----------



## Worker

Thanks for starting this thread OP.

Looking forward to seeing what Citizen offers up.


----------



## riposte

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-bn0191-80l-eco-drive-promaster-diver-4176274.html

I hope the length are 50mm (or below), I'm okay with the diameter, but I'm confused which one is true, 42mm or 44mm









---

No one sharing this
Club La Mer, Citizen's subbrand
38x47x13mm, cal. 8211 (date) and 8220 (open heart), 30m WR, solid end link bracelet, mineral glass crystal, around 29-32,000 JPY


----------



## U_Devrim

a limited release is announced, called "Light in Black" Amber Edition 2017..








limited models from Attesa, Exceed and Collection lines, with similar color themes of black, brown (amber) and red gold..

『LIGHT in BLACK』　2017 AMBER EDITION　2017年6月10日「時の記念日」に登場 ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## riposte

as usual, good video
but I'm prefer last year video, duet with Shisido Kavka is awesome


----------



## Tseg

I'm really impressed with Citizen. I've avoided paying any attention to the brand for a long time because ever since I was a child the brand Citizen evoked very pedestrian, plain-Jane thoughts. Every time I would hear Citizen I would think Comrade. Little did I know they have advanced technology of electronic movements and titanium metallurgy so much. At the forefront in many ways... And I'm attracted much more to stand-out than just plain good-looking. Beyond that, while I'll always retain a few high quality automatics, I'm thinking long term about average annual service costs as the collection grows. It has really turned my attention towards high-quality quartz watches. My annual watch maintenance budget can be reduced 80%-90% leaving more money for watch acquisition if 70%+ of my collection is quartz battery and solar powered. I have to believe The Citizen is in my future at some point.


----------



## 6R15

Citizen has some good watches at ridiculous case sizes. Bring them to 38mm-40mm and they'll sell a lot more. Right now, they're just high-tech fashion watches.


----------



## Sevenmack

Tseg said:


> I'm really impressed with Citizen. I've avoided paying any attention to the brand for a long time because ever since I was a child the brand Citizen evoked very pedestrian, plain-Jane thoughts. Every time I would hear Citizen I would think Comrade.


Well, you are close. When what was then called the Shokosha Watch Research Institute produced its first pocket watch in 1924, the mayor of Tokyo at the time called it Citizen because the brand's goal was to manufacture a Japanese-produced watch every citizen could afford. The name stuck -- as has Citizen's business model. One of the first Citizen pocket watches was purchased by the prince who became Emperor Hirohito (or Showa).








As Pierre-Yves Donze wrote in his book, _Industrial Development, Technology Transfer, and Global Competition_, Shokosha bought most of its movements from a Japanese factory run by Swiss entrepreneur Rodolphe Schmid, who came to Japan 31 years earlier. His firm would eventually merge into Shokosha in 1930 after the latter firm defaulted on its loans during the Great Depression. Citizen would begin producing wristwatches soon after, modeling its initial watches off of those of Mido, then crafting its own uniquely Japanese identity.

Oddly enough, while it is now primarily known for quartz movements, Citizen didn't produce its first quartz watch until 1975 with the Crystron Mega Quartz. In the previous decade, it produced its own tuning fork electric watches, the X-8 Cosmotron. Even then, it was better-known for the legendary bullhead chronographs.


----------



## Cobia

6R15 said:


> Citizen has some good watches at ridiculous case sizes. Bring them to 38mm-40mm and they'll sell a lot more. Right now, they're just high-tech fashion watches.


38-40mm is ladies size and i dont think thats who their target market is, what man wants 38-40mm divers?


----------



## awayne

Cobia said:


> 38-40mm is ladies size and i dont think thats who their target market is, what man wants 38-40mm divers?


I don't want a 40mm diver unless it's a Rolex sub.

But for every other type of watch I can think of, I think 38-40mm is a good size (38 for dress watches. 40 for sports chronos, pilot or field watches).


----------



## U_Devrim

awayne said:


> I don't want a 40mm diver unless it's a Rolex sub.
> 
> But for every other type of watch I can think of, I think 38-40mm is a good size (38 for dress watches. 40 for sports chronos, pilot or field watches).


I agree with you, 38 mm is perfect for dress watches and The Citizen line has perfect watches around that size..


----------



## Sevenmack

Sevenmack said:


> As Pierre-Yves Donze wrote in his book, _Industrial Development, Technology Transfer, and Global Competition_, Shokosha bought most of its movements from a Japanese factory run by Swiss entrepreneur Rodolphe Schmid, who came to Japan 31 years earlier. His firm would eventually merge into Shokosha in 1930 after the latter firm defaulted on its loans during the Great Depression. Citizen would begin producing wristwatches soon after, modeling its initial watches off of those of Mido, then crafting its own uniquely Japanese identity.
> 
> Oddly enough, while it is now primarily known for quartz movements, Citizen didn't produce its first quartz watch until 1975 with the Crystron Mega Quartz. In the previous decade, it produced its own tuning fork electric watches, the X-8 Cosmotron. Even then, it was better-known for the legendary bullhead chronographs.


To add more to the story: Back in the 1960s, Citizen supplied parts to Bulova that the firm used for its Accutron movements. In turn, Bulova supplied to Citizen the 214H Hisonic (Accutron) movement for some of its watches. In fact, there are plenty of Citizen and Bulova watches from the 1960s and 1970s that share different versions of the same movement. [Photos courtesy of Sweep Hand's vintage Citizen watch blog.] The X-8 Cosmotron was developed from Bulova's Accutron 219H movement. 















The two firms would end up under the same umbrella some five decades later when Citizen, now the largest watchmaker in the world at the time, bought Bulova from Loews Corp.

Moving into today, here's a photo of the Citizen Eco-Drive, currently the thinnest watch in the world. Holy Eichi, it is gorgeous!















This isn't Citizen's first run at producing the world's thinnest watch. It did so in 1962 with the Diamond Flake, which is a beauty.


----------



## Sevenmack

Coming in June from Citizen: The Tourbillon Y01, which is being produced as a special for retailer Daimaru, which is celebrating its 300th anniversary. Intriguing.


----------



## MID

New Citizen Tourbillon, Calibre Y01, designed and manufactured completely in Japan, and coming June 2017 to the Daimaru department store.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Sevenmack said:


> Coming in June from Citizen: The Tourbillon Y01, which is being produced as a special for retailer Daimaru, which is celebrating its 300th anniversary. Intriguing.
> View attachment 11970218





MID said:


> New Citizen Tourbillon, Calibre Y01, designed and manufactured completely in Japan, and coming June 2017 to the Daimaru department store.


I think this is really exciting. Would I buy it? No. Do I know anyone that would buy it? No. But it's great to see Citizen stretching its wings. And on appearance I much prefer it to Seiko/Credor's recent tourbillon.


----------



## Domo

It DOES look like Hajime Asaoka's tourbilon in style as they mention, but the movement itself doesn't appear to be based off it...I wonder if they did it themselves?


----------



## Tseg

Domo said:


> It DOES look like Hajime Asaoka's tourbilon in style as they mention, but the movement itself doesn't appear to be based off it...I wonder if they did it themselves?


Translation. Not sure who the reference to "our company" is?

_In June, Citizen Watch will release a mechanical watch "Citizen Tourbillon Y 01" with a complex mechanism tourbillon, which will be the first time as a "CITIZEN" brand. Commemorating the 300th anniversary of Daimaru's foundation, *Daimaru Matsuzakaya department store commemorative model, Daimaru only released. The price is 10 million yen. Citizen is planning, manufacturing and selling tourbillon watches with Arnold & Sun (ARNOLD & SON), but it is the first time as a core brand. Movement is designed by our company.*
In the product, Daimaru recalls "the beauty of time" of 300 years, remake the value of time and history nurtured to new value, proposing and offering to our customers, future customers I aim for Citizen with the thought that "I aim for that." Citizen, celebrating its 100th anniversary next year, emphasized this thought, focusing on mechanical watches which can be said as the origin of the clock. To make the mission "to cuddle forever", express the Japanese scene with Japanese monotone. The dial is made of Cloisonne roasted white, the case and bezel are 18 gold white gold, and from the see-through back of the sapphire glass, the patterns expressing "rainy season" that trees are exposed are given.

With Tourbillon, French watchmaker Founder Fragrance Wrestler Abraham - Breguet (BREGUET)
Louis Breguet) developed. By rotating part of the internal structure, we reduce the effect of gravity on the watch. Since each part is required for accuracy and lightness, it is called a complex mechanism together with a perpetual calendar (permanent calendar) and a mini-repeater, and a watch with a tourbillon equipped with a tourbillon is worth at least 1 million yen, more than 10 million yen is unusual Absent._


----------



## Sevenmack

Here are a couple of Citizen automatics, part of its higher-end offerings featuring the Miyota 9011 movements found in the Signature Collection. These are Japan Domestic Market offerings.

First is the NB1040-52E. At 42mm, it shares the same dimensions as the Grand Classic sold here in the states. 








There's also the NB1040-52A, which is the twin of the 52E. It is also handsome.








I may now have my purchase list for next year.


----------



## watchman1221

Nice guilloche dials!


----------



## Sevenmack

Domo said:


> It DOES look like Hajime Asaoka's tourbilon in style as they mention, but the movement itself doesn't appear to be based off it...I wonder if they did it themselves?


Citizen has the capacity to do it. Just as importantly, as much as I like Asaoka's work, it isn't all that innovative in styleand is quite derivative, so it it wouldn't take much for anyone to do anything similar.

Here are a couple of more photos of the Tourbillon:


----------



## countingseconds

Sevenmack said:


> Coming in June from Citizen: The Tourbillon Y01, which is being produced as a special for retailer Daimaru, which is celebrating its 300th anniversary. Intriguing.
> View attachment 11970218


Wow, this one is gorgeous and totally unexpected from Citizen. I'm impressed.


----------



## js1

Did anyone find out what is the last Citizen shown in this video from Basel 2017?


----------



## riposte

js1 said:


> Did anyone find out what is the last Citizen shown in this video from Basel 2017?


no info on citizen.jp
-----
New diver watch now listed on citizen.jp. 44.5mm is MM300 size
プロマスター BN0191-80L ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
プロマスター BN0190-82E ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］
プロマスター BN0190-15E ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## js1

riposte said:


> no info on citizen.jp


Exactly, very mysterious one. Looks quite interesting, although the bracelet is strange. Rubber with steel inserts?


----------



## Pencey Prep

Big Citizen fan here.
I wish they had their own Sub Forum


----------



## Meerkat

The new Altichron, BN4044-15E, is starting to show up on eBay from sellers in Italy.


----------



## jdmfetish

Awaiting new inbound from Seiya , AQ4020-54Y. I will post up pictures when it arrives next week.

ザ・シチズン AQ4020-54Y ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## ThomasH

.



jdmfetish said:


> Awaiting new inbound from Seiya , AQ4020-54Y. I will post up pictures when it arrives next week.









Kind of a "Citizen Cnowflake" isn't it? :-d

- Thomas


----------



## jdmfetish

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a "Citizen Cnowflake" isn't it? :-d
> 
> - Thomas


Its a unique dial for sure.


----------



## mi6_

Love Citizen watches, especially Promaster divers. How did I miss this thread being started?

SUBSCRIBED!!!!


----------



## mi6_

riposte said:


> no info on citizen.jp
> -----
> New diver watch now listed on citizen.jp. 44.5mm is MM300 size
> ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ BN0191-80L ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½
> ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ BN0190-82E ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½
> ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ BN0190-15E ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½


Yeah I'm not sure where they get the measurement from. They are about 43-44mm with a decently short 48.5mm lug to lug. They are almost exactly the same size as the BN0150/BN0151 series as you can see from the thread (I didn't want to just steal the photo and post it here):

Citizen BN0191-80L Eco-Drive Promaster Diver - Page 5


----------



## js1

Looks like that's new Octavia series NB4018-04E.

Citizen The Signature Collection Octavia NB4018-04E Octavia


MovementEco-Drive 9040Functions3 HandBandTwo-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet, Fold Over Clasp with Hidden Double Push ButtonCase Size44mmCase MaterialTwo-Tone Stainless SteelCrystalAnti-Reflective Sapphire CrystalWater ResistanceWR100/10Bar/333ft 
Swimming, Showering & Snorkeling



js1 said:


> Did anyone find out what is the last Citizen shown in this video from Basel 2017?


----------



## js1

And a photo:


----------



## jdmfetish

Watch is AWESOME!


----------



## TheMeasure

jdmfetish said:


> Watch is AWESOME!


It sure it...that piece is absolutely stunning! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## jdmfetish

Thank You Brother ^^^^ that picture you quoted looks like the watch has no crystal in it


----------



## larthurl

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a "Citizen Cnowflake" isn't it? :-d
> 
> - Thomas


That was my first reaction as well.
Beautiful piece.


----------



## larthurl

TheMeasure said:


> It sure it...that piece is absolutely stunning! Congrats and enjoy!!


That dial is FAB-u-LUS!!!


----------



## TheMeasure

jdmfetish said:


> Thank You Brother ^^^^ that picture you quoted looks like the watch has no crystal in it


YW brother! Agreed it looks as if the crystals is removed, it really showcases that amazing dial!


----------



## OldZephyr

Love the classic look as well -- what's not to like?


----------



## riposte

INDEPENDENT (Citizen) Bullhead and another new Independent watches
「ＩＮＤＥＰＥＮＤＥＮＴ（インディペンデント）」　ファッションブランド「５３５１プール・オム」、「DRESSCAMP」とのコラボレーション数量限定モデル　そして1970年代のシチズンの









New Attesa. IMO, current Attesa has better looking than newer version.
『シチズン アテッサ』　３０年間の革新を体現する、アテッサ ブラックチタンシリーズ登場　２０１７年１０月５日発売 ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## countingseconds

jdmfetish said:


> Watch is AWESOME!


It is awesome. Is that logo on a see thru layer? It looks like it's floating in this picture. Congrats, by the way


----------



## pointlineplane

>


That is a stunning watch! Congratulations! And good job, Citizen!


----------



## 8man

Wow. Just wow! Beautiful watch. Going to add this one to my list.


----------



## jdmfetish

countingseconds said:


> It is awesome. Is that logo on a see thru layer? It looks like it's floating in this picture. Congrats, by the way


dual post


----------



## jdmfetish

countingseconds said:


> It is awesome. Is that logo on a see thru layer? It looks like it's floating in this picture. Congrats, by the way


Hey , the Citizen & Chronomaster logo's are both applied to the dial.
But yes they totally appear floating .
Really enjoying the watch , its sick.
Dial switches from Matte Off White Pearl, to Matte Bone , and even to matte beige , pending light source.
That said , it is almost dead to the light as far as casting any reflections.
So the facets of the indices throw so much reflection , they contrast sharply with the way the dial does not reflect .


----------



## NorthMac

New CC3067 + 3060
Just noticed this new Promaster they sneaked onto the .jp site.... sort of a pilots watch meets Satellite Wave GPS movement, but quite nicely done - nice to have a more casual / non-dressy option for these movements. This one blue w/ leather, also a black w/rubber option, around 100,000 yen MSRP.

Specs from what I can infer from the Japanese home site is just a bit larger than the standard Satellite Wave watches at 44.3 mm, and says DLC so not sure if this implies Titanium as well?


----------



## panda-R

jdmfetish said:


> Watch is AWESOME!


WOW! I definitely know what i'll be searching for when i go to japan next year! CONGRATS!


----------



## 356746

new auto Promaster diver:
プロマスター NY0070-83E ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## mi6_

356746 said:


> new auto Promaster diver:
> ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ NY0070-83E ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½


Looks pretty good. I like that it's day/date movement too. A blue dial version as well on both bracelet and strap. Found a site that says it's 43.5mm but not sure if that's correct.


----------



## U_Devrim

having quiet a busy work load for a while, I didn't have enough time to check Citizen watches, so, there are a few newcomers..

(1) CC9075-61E - Attesa, Black Titanium, GPS







(2) AQ5005-52E - Exceed, at 36.5 mm / 4.5 mm, but quiet pricey







(3) five new Citizen One models








(4) four new The Citizen ladies Chronomaster models








(5) two new Bluetooth models







there are also some Campanola's that I had not seen, but I guess they are not new..


----------



## U_Devrim

i apologize from everybody for the last picture, it is not a Campanola but unfortunately I couldn't delete the picture..


----------



## U_Devrim

and a bad news for some, The Citizen line-up doesn't have mechanical watches anymore, as far as I see from Citizen JP web-page..

I am still waiting for the grey/silver dial, leather band, HAQ solar (without atomic radio reception) from The Citizen line..


----------



## cuica

Folks, any idea if these models are coming to Europe or the US?
I like them because of the 40mm size for the faint of wrist.
Citizen Collection AT2390, BL5594, CA0454:


----------



## Domo

New addition to the LJP automatic campanola series - L.E. of 13 pieces

NZ0000-15P?????????????CAMPANOLA ????? ??????????CITIZEN ???????


----------



## testp

Hi all!

this is my first post here, i noticed there is no useage information for Citizen NB4018-04E, so i thought ill add some.

This is my first automatic, very happy with it  i did not got a manual, so i think it is very similar to miyota 90S5 movement, at least from the looks of it.. at least 42 h. reserve.

i've had this watch for a week now, rewinded it once 7 days ago, used it every day for about 4-6 hours on a wrist (medium movement) and made 24 h. tests for 1 week, and here are my results:

when on a table:
-crown up, i get everyday results 2 sec fast, however when -crown down, about 5 sec. fast.

also on wrist, always seems to be spot on even in cold temps, when left on a table around temps. 12 C / 55 F. it gained 0.5 seconds for ~8 hours, i guess this is normal, what i've read hairspring movement slows down a little..

overall i'm very happy with this result, crown down did suprise me a little, but no matter. Power reserve so far has not runned out, gone test that as well,

cheers,
tp


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

testp said:


> Hi all!
> 
> this is my first post here, i noticed there is no useage information for Citizen NB4018-04E, so i thought ill add some.
> 
> This is my first automatic, very happy with it  i did not got a manual, so i think it is very similar to miyota 90S5 movement, at least from the looks of it.. at least 42 h. reserve.
> 
> i've had this watch for a week now, rewinded it once 7 days ago, used it every day for about 4-6 hours on a wrist (medium movement) and made 24 h. tests for 1 week, and here are my results:
> 
> when on a table:
> -crown up, i get everyday results 2 sec fast, however when -crown down, about 5 sec. fast.
> 
> also on wrist, always seems to be spot on even in cold temps, when left on a table around temps. 12 C / 55 F. it gained 0.5 seconds for ~8 hours, i guess this is normal, what i've read hairspring movement slows down a little..
> 
> overall i'm very happy with this result, crown down did suprise me a little, but no matter. Power reserve so far has not runned out, gone test that as well,
> 
> cheers,
> tp
> View attachment 12820951


More pics would be appreciated, especially side shots and case back. I have been eyeballing the Octavia's for a little now but not too much info on them on the web yet. Want a nice sporty dress watch and this one might just fit the bill. Thanks in advance.


----------



## testp

i was planning on making some pics, however my camera battery is not functioning, i made this pic with a cheap smartphone and does not look anything as good in color or quality as in reality,

however the best pics i've seen so far is from ablogtowatch.com site, there is a review for this watch, im not able to add a link, but google this: citizen-signature-octavia-watch/ 

those pics there helped me decide that i want this watch for sure, and the watch actually looks as in those pictures,


few things i noticed when i got the watch:

open heart does not look as big as in pictures ( i personally like this open heart, makes the dial look interesting..)

watch does not look big on medium wrist, it blends nicely with the rubber strap

runs very silently, only the rotating wheel at the back once in a while spins one way freely, but to me it also sounds quiet

in daylight, the minute and hour hands plus hour markers look awesome white against black dial, in night green of course

and it is actually lightweight, around 125 - 130 grams. mine after strap adjusted was 121 grams.

hope this helps


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

Thanks for the info, found that review and more pics. I like the colors of this one but the bracelet look of the two tone one. Decisions decisions


----------



## mi6_

jdmfetish said:


>


This watch is beautiful. It looks worth every penny you spent on it. Amazing finishing on case and bracelet and the dial is gorgeous.

Sorry if this is an obvious answer but can someone tell me what that hole is on the case near the crown? Is this a battery quartz or Eco-Drive quartz?


----------



## testp

sorry, thought question was on my post...


----------



## jdmfetish

mi6_ said:


> This watch is beautiful. It looks worth every penny you spent on it. Amazing finishing on case and bracelet and the dial is gorgeous.
> 
> Sorry if this is an obvious answer but can someone tell me what that hole is on the case near the crown? Is this a battery quartz or Eco-Drive quartz?


Thank you so much
I think it is for perpetual calendar adjustment , never used it , i bought it new and it was set when i got it already.


----------



## riposte

Campanola Moonphase pair, 36 and 44mm
The accuracy is really disappointing for 270,000-310,000 JPY watches
??????? ???????????????????????
View attachment 12892009

View attachment 12892011

View attachment 12892013


----------



## Cobia

Dear Citizen, please give us some retro inspired 60-70s style divers, maybe design a few cushion case divers around 44mm.
Help me stop giving all my money to seiko!
Cheers and thanks,
Cobia


----------



## Ziptie

Cobia said:


> Dear Citizen, please give us some retro inspired 60-70s style divers, maybe design a few cushion case divers around 44mm.
> Help me stop giving all my money to seiko!
> Cheers and thanks,
> Cobia


Have you considered expanding beyond divers? Maybe a nice field watch?


----------



## Cobia

Ziptie said:


> Have you considered expanding beyond divers? Maybe a nice field watch?


Hi zip, i have mate but theres very little that takes my fancy apart from divers and the occasional G-Shock.
Some of the vintage seiko rally divers and chronos are cool like the pogue, im a dive watch addict Zip, cant see it changing soon.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ziptie

Well my daily is the PMD56-2951, but if you must have a strong bezel, the -2952 has the DLC. Not as bold as a diver, but it's a nice no-nonsense tool watch that's clean without becoming dressy. I'm also a fan of GMT watches, so there's a bit of complication and interest without going full chrono. Maybe the BJ7080 series suits?


----------



## jerouy

Pretty much the opposite of this topic but there we go: CITIZEN apparently axed automatic The Citizen, leaving only Quartz and Eco-Drive models:
??????_?????? ?CITIZEN-????????

Should I be sad?


----------



## Domo

jerouy said:


> Pretty much the opposite of this topic but there we go: CITIZEN apparently axed automatic The Citizen, leaving only Quartz and Eco-Drive models:
> ??????_?????? ?CITIZEN-????????
> 
> Should I be sad?


We were all sad....About a year ago when they did that ;-)


----------



## Worker

Has anyone heard any rumors concerning upcoming divers at Basel?


----------



## cuica

Asked an European dealer if he would have these and got a no for an answer...but still not convinced as some of the watches on the citizen.jp started to be available here (Citizen AT2390, per example).
Really digging this CA0450 homage to their 70's mechanical chronos, any info on this?

?????????? CA0450-57A ?CITIZEN-????????


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Just found this thread, and subscribing 

Citizen will celebrate its Centenary

CITIZEN 100th Anniversary - Official Site

They will release special products in Japan

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????100??????????????2018?5????? ?CITIZEN-????????

I cannot upload pictures now, but here are links to pictures (overload forum quota)

http://ascii.jp/elem/000/001/628/1628193/AT8046-51E-tile_ogp.jpg

https://imgc.eximg.jp/i=https%3A%2F%2Fs.eximg.jp%2Fexnews%2Ffeed%2FCobs%2FCobs_1723864_5ad6_1.jpg


----------



## appleb

Indo-Padawan said:


> Just found this thread, and subscribing
> 
> Citizen will celebrate its Centenary
> 
> CITIZEN 100th Anniversary - Official Site
> 
> They will release special products in Japan
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????100??????????????2018?5????? ?CITIZEN-????????
> 
> I cannot upload pictures now, but here are links to pictures (overload forum quota)
> 
> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/001/628/1628193/AT8046-51E-tile_ogp.jpg
> 
> https://imgc.eximg.jp/i=https%3A%2F%2Fs.eximg.jp%2Fexnews%2Ffeed%2FCobs%2FCobs_1723864_5ad6_1.jpg


It will be interesting to see what they reveal at Baselworld for this anniversary.


----------



## Cobia

Indo-Padawan said:


> Just found this thread, and subscribing
> 
> Citizen will celebrate its Centenary
> 
> CITIZEN 100th Anniversary - Official Site
> 
> They will release special products in Japan
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????100??????????????2018?5????? ?CITIZEN-????????
> 
> I cannot upload pictures now, but here are links to pictures (overload forum quota)
> 
> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/001/628/1628193/AT8046-51E-tile_ogp.jpg
> 
> https://imgc.eximg.jp/i=https%3A%2F%2Fs.eximg.jp%2Fexnews%2Ffeed%2FCobs%2FCobs_1723864_5ad6_1.jpg


Thanks for the links, heres the pics.


----------



## Gilmour

Nothing for me there....


----------



## riposte

Awesome videos from Citizen

F990





Eco-Drive One Titanium





+-1s/year, Calibre 0100 Eco Drive





http://citizen.jp/news/2018/20180322_5.html
http://citizen.jp/news/2018/20180322_6.html
http://citizen.jp/news/2018/20180322_7.html
http://citizen.jp/news/2018/20180322_8.html
http://citizen.jp/news/2018/20180322_9.html

---
Citizen, you won the HAQ battle
The movement is 33.3 x 2.92mm. I'm sure we will see this movement on The Citizen watches


----------



## countingseconds

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the links, heres the pics.
> View attachment 12954135
> 
> View attachment 12954137


Love the brand. Don't care for any of their new watches


----------



## Gilmour

Same here.


----------



## Dedalus73

don't care for any of these unfortunately



Cobia said:


> Thanks for the links, heres the pics.
> View attachment 12954135
> 
> View attachment 12954137


----------



## Cobia

Did citizen release anything of note at basel? or does the disappointment continue from this once solid brand?
Any divers?


----------



## jerouy

Cobia said:


> Did citizen release anything of note at basel? or does the disappointment continue from this once solid brand?
> Any divers?


Divers yep. 3 diver-chronos.








Others:
BASELWORLD 2018 ???? ?CITIZEN-????????

It appears this year's main-dish is Bluetooth models. Disappointing...


----------



## toolguy

Not bad..but nothing in this lineup has me clicking "buy"

Ill keep the bn0176-08e on my wrist with a smile....


----------



## Cobia

jerouy said:


> Divers yep. 3 diver-chronos.
> View attachment 12999207
> 
> 
> Others:
> BASELWORLD 2018 ???? ?CITIZEN-????????
> 
> It appears this year's main-dish is Bluetooth models. Disappointing...


Thanks, unfortunately some very underwhelming stuff from them, they need new designers who are in touch with the market.
I used to have a real soft spot for citizen divers, they leave me feeling a bit cold these days.


----------



## Drewkeys

Don't like the tiny chrono circle in those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonGuitar026

I don't hate that new rubber strap diver. 39K in yen is what 400$ USD MSRP. Not bad probably what 250$ in the stores?


----------



## ZASKAR36

Aviator Chrono Posted on Citizen's Italian Instagram Account.

Love the Blue Dial.

Why does it seem like the Euro Markets get the nicer models?

Unfortunately, no model# posted 

BTW, text is Instagram's translation.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Just thought I'd post these here in case anyone missed the thread. A new Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco-Drive Diver has come out in Europe with 3 variants. Citizen USA is supposed to get at least one variant this fall. They are 44mm, 200M ISO6425 Divers with Super Titanium case and bracelet (or buckle on the rubber strap version) and mineral crystal.

*BN0200-81E*


















*BN0291-88L*


















*BN0205-10L*


----------



## Domo

For Citizen's 100th anniversary, two special editions of the automatic Campanola and Ecodrive One...

View attachment AR5020-01L_NZ0000-31F_IMG.jpg


AR5020-01L, 25 pieces, JPY453,600

NZ0000-23F, 5 pieces, JPY1,350,000


----------



## audiomagnate

That Eco-Drive one is stunning.


----------



## fcasoli

Aqualand 200m BN2031-85E Men's

Available in Japan 

Waiting in Europe


----------



## Rocket1991

mi6_ said:


> Just thought I'd post these here in case anyone missed the thread. A new Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco-Drive Diver has come out in Europe with 3 variants. Citizen USA is supposed to get at least one variant this fall. They are 44mm, 200M ISO6425 Divers with Super Titanium case and bracelet (or buckle on the rubber strap version) and mineral crystal.
> 
> *BN0200-81E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BN0291-88L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BN0205-10L*


looks good in blue!


----------



## espiga

Too many to list... check Citizen website.


----------



## bricem13

Bullhead chrono yes!!!!!

Do you have model numbers???

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

here are the references from the US Citizen website.


----------



## Worker

espiga said:


> here are the references from the US Citizen website.


No orange dial for the States?


----------



## espiga

Worker said:


> No orange dial for the States?


From the Citizen CEO interview, two models will be Limited Edition of 1973 watches.
Perhaps they are reserving the orange for one of the Limited Edition later.

https://iwmagazine.com/featured-new...w-jeff-cohen-president-citizen-watch-america/

Best regards.


----------



## hourmarker

Not sure if anyone saw this before. I had the opportunity to see some samples before the launch of the watch on the 1st of November.

It's an upcoming limited run by Citizen that's called the Fugu. Based on the NY0040, they will be under the NY008x range and there will be 5 models coming out for a run of 1000 pieces plus a special 500 piece run of the one with a brown dial and green bezel and rose gold IP case. I managed to handle the NY0082-17X (brown dial) and NY0089-11E (Pepsi). I understand that they're supposed to be an Asia-only release.


----------



## jerouy

WOW what are the prices?


hourmarker said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this before. I had the opportunity to see some samples before the launch of the watch on the 1st of November.
> 
> It's an upcoming limited run by Citizen that's called the Fugu. Based on the NY0040, they will be under the NY008x range and there will be 5 models coming out for a run of 1000 pieces plus a special 500 piece run of the one with a brown dial and green bezel and rose gold IP case. I managed to handle the NY0082-17X (brown dial) and NY0089-11E (Pepsi). I understand that they're supposed to be an Asia-only release.


----------



## hourmarker

They only told me it will be 'affordable' &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## nyamoci

Hopefully more "affordable" than seikos limited runs

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smmht

beautiful dial.. I like the case design and 37mm is perfect


----------



## Cobia

espiga said:


> Too many to list... check Citizen website.


Real pity about the lugs, great to see a bullhead style case come back for citizen though.


----------



## Impulse

NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH









Successor to the NY0040?


----------



## Ziptie

2018 Promaster Land BJ7094, BJ7095

Saw these posted on ebay for between $250 and $300, even less on Dutyfreeisland. Stainless, 24h hand, rotating compass bezel, mineral crystal, 43.5mm. Looks like it uses the same movement as the Nighthawk. They're on the web pages for Asian countries, but not the US.

PROMASTER | CITIZEN WATCH

Low-res screenshot.


----------



## Cobia

Impulse said:


> NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> View attachment 13359477
> 
> 
> Successor to the NY0040?


Some nice looking colour schemes here, dials and hands look good too, nice work citizen.
Hope they come on bracelets too.


----------



## Cobia

Impulse said:


> NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> View attachment 13359477
> 
> 
> Successor to the NY0040?


Some nice looking colour schemes here, dials and hands look good too, nice work citizen.
Hope they come on bracelets too.


----------



## mi6_

Impulse said:


> NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> View attachment 13359477
> 
> 
> Successor to the NY0040?


Wow these are awesome!


----------



## ulfur

These latest models are interesting.


----------



## ulfur

pretty


----------



## khronolektur

Impulse said:


> NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> View attachment 13359477
> 
> 
> Successor to the NY0040?


Wow. Nothing short of cool. Can't wait....


----------



## nvrp813

Impulse said:


> NY0080-12X | CITIZEN WATCH
> 
> View attachment 13359477
> 
> 
> Successor to the NY0040?


Can't wait!


----------



## marinemaster

Does anyone know when the NY0080 with the Pepsi bezel is available and where from ?


----------



## halaku

marinemaster said:


> Does anyone know when the NY0080 with the Pepsi bezel is available and where from ?


From the looks on this page it seems like September 1st , also seems to be a very limited edition run . 
https://citizenasialimited.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzah41

Seriously i hate it when it is limited & numbered. 
There will be pesky resellers getting in the way of real watch lovers.


----------



## bigduke6

fcasoli said:


> Aqualand 200m BN2031-85E Men's
> 
> Available in Japan
> 
> Waiting in Europe


It's a domestic model. Won't be available in Europe.


----------



## sidh

fcasoli said:


> Aqualand 200m BN2031-85E Men's
> 
> Available in Japan
> 
> Waiting in Europe


The five central hands are : hour , hour (gmt/dual time), minute, second, depth gauge . Am I right ?


----------



## vtt

> The five central hands are : hour , hour (gmt/dual time), minute, second, depth gauge . Am I right ?


not a gmt hand, the small black hand indicates max depth. (will not reset until you decide)


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Nut sure if this is real new or not, but I suspect it is:









It's the AS2050-10. It is radio controlled, 100m WR, Eco-drive, it has lume and a sapphire crystal, the case comes in at 39mm and you get all this for less than 300 bucks. There's also a version with a bracelet for 50 bucks more and one with a white dial (although that one has arabics).

I thought I was saving up for a SARB033, but this one has me really torn.

Anyone has one or seen one in the flesh?


----------



## mi6_

Those models were released in 2017, but they're 40mm not 39mm. You can buy them here:

Black Dial on Leather (AS2050-10E): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-10e.htm

White Dial on Leather (AS2050-10A): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-10a.htm

Black Dial on Bracelet (AS2050-87E): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-87e.htm

White Dial on Bracelet (AS2050-87A): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-87a.htm

These have the Citizen H466 radio sync movement, but they only work with the German radio signal if my research is correct.

The SARB033/035 will wear smaller at 38mm, but they're getting more expensive and harder to find now that they're discontinued.


----------



## BOND007

I think its worth mentioning that in the US military.. servicemember's wearing rubber straps = casio (usually g-shock)
servicemembers wearing bracelets = Citizen

0-6 and Flag officers can rock rolexes freely (usually subs) without adverse judgement.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

mi6_ said:


> Those models were released in 2017, but they're 40mm not 39mm. You can buy them here:
> 
> Black Dial on Leather (AS2050-10E): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-10e.htm
> 
> White Dial on Leather (AS2050-10A): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-10a.htm
> 
> Black Dial on Bracelet (AS2050-87E): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-87e.htm
> 
> White Dial on Bracelet (AS2050-87A): https://www.mastersintime.com/ca/en...dio-controlled-watch-with-date-as2050-87a.htm
> 
> These have the Citizen H466 radio sync movement, but they only work with the German radio signal if my research is correct.
> 
> The SARB033/035 will wear smaller at 38mm, but they're getting more expensive and harder to find now that they're discontinued.


Thanks for the info.

According to Citizen it is around 39mm though (I would prefer 40mm), and it is a H466 caliber but can receive radio signals in Europe, North America, China and Japan. Not that it would matter that much for me though, as Germany is a neighboring country for me.

https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product/as2050-10e/

I do wish the SARB was a tad larger, but it also is a completely different watch, pretty much the opposite technically. Still a bit unsure which way I want to go with my next and probably final purchase for a while.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

ps: does anyone know if these H466 movements make a lot of noise? I'm curious how close it has to be to your ear to hear it ticking.


----------



## sidh

vtt said:


> not a gmt hand, the small black hand indicates max depth. (will not reset until you decide)


Thanks for the info


----------



## sidh

vtt said:


> not a gmt hand, the small black hand indicates max depth. (will not reset until you decide)


Thanks for the info


----------



## sidh

U_Devrim said:


> So, Citizen is not the lead actor in this chapter of WuS, but they deserve some attention..
> 
> Citizen announced 2 new "The Citizen" watches, AO4020-54Y and AO4024-53Y..
> 
> View attachment 11496818
> 
> both are solar, titanium, thermocompensated quartz (meaning HAQ, +-5 sec/year), without radio interception..
> View attachment 11496834
> 
> Maybe most interesting part, dial (which also acts as a solar panel) is made of Tosa-washi paper, maybe a 1,000 year old traditional hand made technique for producing paper from mulberry tree.. It is noted for being the thinnest hand-made paper in the world. (I hope I have added up all information from internet, coming in bits & pieces)
> 
> Nevertheless, very nice pieces, without the power reserve hand that clutters most of "The Citizen" solar models, being also very practical and elegant..
> View attachment 11496906
> 
> 
> They are 37.5 mm wide, 10.6 mm thick, Super Titanium, 10 ATM water resistant, sapphire glass, each are 330,000 JPY, release date is May 12th, 2017.​
> I would like to see a cheaper version in steel and maybe with leather instead of bracelet..


My bad, 37.5 mm is far too small for my 20cm wrist


----------



## marinemaster

Anybody knows the model on this ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

marinemaster said:


> Anybody knows the model on this ?
> 
> View attachment 13428099
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi marinemaster,

looks like is this here:
Citizen.it | CA0690-88E


----------



## marinemaster

Cool thank you 🤙


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzah41

Woohoo.. It has arrived! Finally there are perks of being an asian.. lol.


----------



## mzah41

.........


----------



## clusca

Is this full lume dial or just simply yellow?

BTW, congrats, very nice watch. I have an old NY0040 and hoping to get one of those limited versions in brown and green.


----------



## khronolektur

mzah41 said:


> Woohoo.. It has arrived! Finally there are perks of being an asian.. lol.


Very nice!


----------



## Trapgio

Nice box


----------



## mzah41

clusca said:


> Is this full lume dial or just simply yellow?
> 
> BTW, congrats, very nice watch. I have an old NY0040 and hoping to get one of those limited versions in brown and green.


Its full lume. Yup i have the old NY0040 in full lume too. Im just a sucker for their full lume.


----------



## phil_houses

so where is it available?


----------



## clusca

Seen them at watches88.


----------



## mzah41

phil_houses said:


> so where is it available?


Only in Asia. Its a limited release for Asian market.


----------



## mzah41

clusca said:


> Seen them at watches88.


The one at watches88 was brought down. A bit dodgy though, since they were for sale a month before its release. Or maybe its a preorder. But from what i know the page was brought down.


----------



## espiga

Well, I did not see this one coming, from the Citizen website:
New Tsuno Racer All Black AV0077-82E


----------



## EpochClock

I like the chrono buttons at 1 and 11.


----------



## Ziptie

EpochClock said:


> I like the chrono buttons at 1 and 11.


Citizen has made some well-known "bullhead" watches. Do an image search to see more.


----------



## espiga

Well they are here already available online only:
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-tsuno-chronograph-racer/AV0071-03A.html

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/...ml?cgid=mens#srule=new-arrivals&sz=24&start=4

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/...ml?cgid=mens#srule=new-arrivals&sz=24&start=5


----------



## rcorreale

What’s the orange tipped hand at 4:00 for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassPilot

rcorreale said:


> What's the orange tipped hand at 4:00 for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the PDF manual on the Citizen website, it's used to set the alarm.


----------



## rcorreale

BassPilot said:


> According to the PDF manual on the Citizen website, it's used to set the alarm.


Ok thanks, that makes sense. I didn't realize it had an alarm function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauler8999

Dutyfreeisland.com had them for very reasonable price, sadly sold out.....i guess very quickly? i doubt they had more than a few on hand, and i doubt they will be getting anymore.


----------



## 72BSXII

Had an email for this this morning. No details though.


----------



## umarrajs

Just landed............sapphire crystal is a good upgrade over the previous model:


----------



## espiga

Wife gift yesterday, awesome Skyhawk!!!
It has a vintage vibe on it... bezel action is awesome fast calculations, easy to read.
Priority was given to the GMT dial.
Too many details.

Rev.A: Added pictures.
Side pictures is with previous Skyhawk model to show difference in lug to lug size.


----------



## chriscentro

espiga said:


> Wife gift yesterday, awesome Skyhawk!!!
> It has a vintage vibe on it... bezel action is awesome fast calculations, easy to read.
> Priority was given to the GMT dial.
> Too many details.
> 
> Rev.A: Added pictures.
> Side pictures is with previous Skyhawk model to show difference in lug to lug size.


Any more pics of the blue bullhead? Thanks!


----------



## espiga

chriscentro said:


> Any more pics of the blue bullhead? Thanks!


Hi chriscentro,

you'll find more pictures here page 4:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/***...aring-october-2018************-4800035-4.html


----------



## jerouy

Was browsing CITIZEN's website casually and saw this new model CC3064-86E released.







I always like this CC306X series with two things I don't like 1)lack of bracelet and 2)a bit too thick. Now at least the 1st is addressed.


----------



## GaryK30

jerouy said:


> Was browsing CITIZEN's website casually and saw this new model CC3064-86E released.
> View attachment 13612531
> 
> I always like this CC306X series with two things I don't like 1)lack of bracelet and 2)a bit too thick. Now at least the 1st is addressed.


Nice looking piece. Hopefully they included the tool-free micro-adjust on the clasp that many JDM models have.


----------



## 356746

new automatics: https://citizen.jp/product/collection/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=NB1041-84L


----------



## tsteph12

356746 said:


> new automatics: https://citizen.jp/product/collection/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=NB1041-84L


Those look nice. Do you know which movement is used?


----------



## mi6_

tsteph12 said:


> Those look nice. Do you know which movement is used?


Miyota 9011. They are 41mm, 139 grams unsized. Wish it was 37-38mm because I'd be buying one.


----------



## tsteph12

Agree that 41mm is a bit on the large side for a dress watch. Good looking timepiece nonetheless.


----------



## Gonkl

They look very SARBesque. Might have to see one on a wrist. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Cobia

espiga said:


> Wife gift yesterday, awesome Skyhawk!!!
> It has a vintage vibe on it... bezel action is awesome fast calculations, easy to read.
> Priority was given to the GMT dial.
> Too many details.
> 
> Rev.A: Added pictures.
> Side pictures is with previous Skyhawk model to show difference in lug to lug size.


Very disappointing dial on that bullhead, whats citizen designers thinking?
The case looks great but the dial looks cheap, tacky, overcooked, busy and way too modern, the charge gauge is absolutely deplorable, the date window position looks poor, so does the logo and text position.

What could have been such a good re-release looks like a dogs breakfast, very disappointing stuff from citizen but not surprising, they have lost their way so badly design wise, for so long now i doubt they will ever recover.

Interest in citizen is clearly at an all time low in the WUS community, compared to when i started the interest and threads on citizen have basically grinded to a halt.

Unless they have a complete clean out of their design team and a total change in philosophy i can see them sliding futher.

Very disappointing from the brand that used to be my favourite and the brand that got me into dive watches.


----------



## cuica

Some novelties for EU:


----------



## Rile

That pilot looks great, hope it's not to big.
Do you have model name/reference?


----------



## cuica

Rile said:


> That pilot looks great, hope it's not to big.
> Do you have model name/reference?


Citizen NJ0100, 42mm as per Citizen.es:

https://www.citizen.pt/coleccion/of-collection-pt/of-collection-2019-pt/of-collection-2019-pt/nj0100-89a-pt

Seems to have a short lug to lug, though.


----------



## BabyJoe

Looks great! Automatic and priced around 160 euro!

NJ0100-89L 















https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2198/md/en-citizen-nj0100-89l~2.jpg

NJ0100-11E 















https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2196/md/en-citizen-nj0100-11e~3.jpg

NJ0100-38X 















https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2197/md/en-citizen-nj0100-38x~3.jpg

NJ0100-89A 















https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2199/md/en-citizen-nj0100-89a~2.jpg


----------



## Impulse

Cobia said:


> *Very disappointing dial* on that bullhead, *whats citizen designers thinking*?
> The case looks great but the dial *looks cheap, tacky, overcooked, busy and way too modern*, the charge gauge is *absolutely deplorable*, the date window position *looks poor*, so does the logo and text position.
> 
> What could have been such a good re-release *looks like a dogs breakfast*, very disappointing stuff from citizen but not surprising, *they have lost their way so badly design wise*, for so long now i doubt they will ever recover.
> 
> Interest in citizen is clearly at an *all time low* in the WUS community, compared to when i started the interest and threads on citizen have basically grinded to a halt.
> 
> Unless they have a complete clean out of their design team and a total change in philosophy *i can see them sliding futher*.
> 
> Very disappointing from the brand that used to be my favourite and the brand that got me into dive watches.


Ah *Cobia*, your posts are always intriguing.

For a second there, I thought I was in the _"New and Upcoming Seiko Watches thread"_.

(I assuming some folks won't get the joke).

I've handled the blue one (stainless) and I quite like it. My only complaint is that the PVD/black version (if I'm not mistaken) had a thicker and more highly beveled crystal than the blue one (apparently, that's since the black is the anniversary model??? I stand to be corrected).

It is big, but that'll make it attractive to the non-WUS buyer I assume, which is again, how watch companies make their money 

I know you said that interest in the WUS community is "at an all time low", and that they've "lost their way design wise"; *it's a good thing then that WUS's tastes aren't really an indicator of Citizen's performance in the rest-of-the-world market*:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-starts-its-second-century



hodinkee said:


> As a result, in the first half of last year, *Citizen and Bulova ranked #1 and #2, respectively, for watch sales in the under-$1,500 price segment*, Cohen said. Seven years ago, when Cohen took over as Citizen CEO, Michael Kors occupied the top spot and Bulova ranked #5 or #6, Cohen said.


Yup. Some serious "sliding" indeed









Hope Citizen continues with their current trend and design ethic!


----------



## espiga

New Skyhawk:


----------



## MstrDabbles

espiga said:


> New Skyhawk:


I like this. A lot. Gives it a more rugged, purpose built look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

New Chandler, 
blue model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7020-58L.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=59
pvd model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7027-08E.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=60
white/beige model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7020-07A.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=58


----------



## Jo1s

Those pics makes me feels like spending money!


----------



## vintage123

espiga said:


> New Skyhawk:


Do you know if the bezel is DLC coated titanium. Or plain aluminum insert?


----------



## espiga

vintage123 said:


> Do you know if the bezel is DLC coated titanium. Or plain aluminum insert?


Hi vintage123,

sorry for the late reply, at least I have some field data for you:
I hit the bezel of my Skyhawk twice one in a aluminum bowl and the second in a steel door frame and 
the bezel shows no sign of damage.
I was afraid to look at the bezel after the "door frame hit" but nothing happened.
I am very happy with my Skyhawk.

Old picture just because we like pictures.

Best regards.


----------



## abccoin

espiga said:


> New Chandler,
> blue model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7020-58L.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=59
> pvd model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7027-08E.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=60
> white/beige model here: https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA7020-07A.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=58


Some really ly nice offerings from Citizen. Would like to see the beige model with mesh strap of the blue one too. If that's the same mesh they have been using lately, it's a superb band for the price point.


----------



## nordland_nl

NY0086-16LE










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl

NY0087-13EE










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl

NY0085-86EE










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Where did you find these models?


----------



## ModestGP

Any news of this model?:


----------



## ModestGP

Any news of this model?:

View attachment 14009089


----------



## nordland_nl

mi6_ said:


> Where did you find these models?


Duch Citizen (European) site ..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I kinda think I need this in my life









Citizen Collection NB1041-84L


----------



## Simon

Brand new model I believe - arrived in the shop today and walked out a few hours later
What a super watch -


----------



## adnj

Nice watch. I've seen that diver before. I wanted one but unfortunately I dive using imperial measurements instead of metric. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

adnj said:


> Nice watch. I've seen that diver before. I wanted one but unfortunately I dive using imperial measurements instead of metric.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


cheers - I think its a new release in UK - but tech and style and form is on other aqualand pros - I dive for cover so dont need any measurements


----------



## adnj

Simon said:


> cheers - I think its a new release in UK - but tech and style and form is on other aqualand pros - I dive for cover so dont need any measurements




I just saw it recently, also.

Whether you are ducking or diving, it's still a good looking piece, IMHO. Congratulations!

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

New Promaster SST'S look good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

MstrDabbles said:


> New Promaster SST'S look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link? Model number?


----------



## MstrDabbles

Ziptie said:


> Link? Model number?


Sorry about that. Jw0137-51e. To be released in the fall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Article about the upcoming Promaster SST range:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-sst-watches/

They look fantastic!


----------



## atlety

Ziptie said:


> Link? Model number?


somo REaL (no studio) photo more of others colors?
thanks


----------



## MstrDabbles

atlety said:


> somo REaL (no studio) photo more of others colors?
> thanks


Ask and you shall receive. JW0139-05L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Sorry I couldn't get something on the wrist. Meeting was quick. JW0138-08L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

BabyJoe said:


> Looks great! Automatic and priced around 160 euro!
> 
> NJ0100-89L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13828983
> 
> https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2198/md/en-citizen-nj0100-89l~2.jpg
> 
> NJ0100-11E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13828985
> 
> https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2196/md/en-citizen-nj0100-11e~3.jpg
> 
> NJ0100-38X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13828989
> 
> https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2197/md/en-citizen-nj0100-38x~3.jpg
> 
> NJ0100-89A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13828981
> 
> https://watchhouse.de/media/image/product/2199/md/en-citizen-nj0100-89a~2.jpg


Man these look good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

MstrDabbles said:


> Ask and you shall receive. JW0139-05L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the design but 46mm sounds just too large for my wrist. I can barely pull off the Bulova 'moon watch' (it's 45mm).

I still wonder when we'll see these in stores, I still would like to take a look at one.


----------



## Igorek

Indeed, I like the way it looks too but 46mm is too big if it was at least 44mm, sigh. SST is coming out this fall.


----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = MstrDabbles; 48569253] Lo siento, no pude conseguir algo en la muñeca. La reunión fue rápida. JW0138-08L









Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

thanks a lots, do you know if will be released special edition of this models?


----------



## mi6_

Igorek said:


> Indeed, I like the way it looks too but 46mm is too big if it was at least 44mm, sigh. SST is coming out this fall.


Agreed! Citizen seems to be pumping bigger and bigger watches out in the Promaster Line. Since the 41mm Citizen Excalibur was discontinued they don't have any sub 42mm diver watches. This could have been an epic watch, why not make it 41mm or 42mm at least? I love the colour ways. They look great. I wonder if the movement requires a large case?


----------



## adnj

tmathes said:


> I love the design but 46mm sounds just too large for my wrist. I can barely pull off the Bulova 'moon watch' (it's 45mm).
> 
> I still wonder when we'll see these in stores, I still would like to take a look at one.


You guys with little wrists are hurting me! 46 mm or bigger for my Popeye forearms. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

adnj said:


> You guys with little wrists are hurting me! 46 mm or bigger for my Popeye forearms.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Well your Popeye wrist can certainly still wear a 40mm or 41mm watch. I don't mind if they offer large watches for those who want them, but some smaller offerings would be nice to. Everyone was saying the industry is going to smaller sizes, but that's not what I see from Rolex, Omega, Seiko, Citizen etc.


----------



## adnj

mi6_ said:


> Well your Popeye wrist can certainly still wear a 40mm or 41mm watch. I don't mind if they offer large watches for those who want them, but some smaller offerings would be nice to. Everyone was saying the industry is going to smaller sizes, but that's not what I see from Rolex, Omega, Seiko, Citizen etc.


I've no idea why the market moved toward 38 - 42 mm and is now moving to larger but smart watches may be partially to blame.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Just arrived: NB1041-84L Automatic. Sapphire (on both sides,) 9011 mvt, and very nice. I really like it.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

A few quick hits after a couple of hours on the wrist:

I have a 3 "Citizen Signature" models. This is on par. It's like an understated version. All the features, but without the "signature" branding, and well... a but more understated.

The bracelet is superb.

The balance is superb, too. I have it adjusted a *hair* loose on my wrist, and it is not wanting to roll around or capsize in any way. 

It's light on the wrist, even being all Stainless (as opposed to Ti.) It's wearing effortlessly so far.


----------



## nomking77

Amazing Thread, Citizen produces nice watches.


----------



## halaku

OmarShablotnik said:


> Just arrived: NB1041-84L Automatic. Sapphire (on both sides,) 9011 mvt, and very nice. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 14029611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029613
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029615
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029617


Your real life pictures of the watch really helped me decide ... been on the fence bout this one for a while ... thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 356746

New Chronomaster LE: https://citizen.jp/news/2019/20190404.html


----------



## Ziptie

New pre-release GMT titanium divers just turned up on ebay: BJ7110 and BJ7111. Japanese & UK markets maybe.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Ziptie said:


> New pre-release GMT titanium divers just turned up on ebay: BJ7110 and BJ7111. Japanese & UK markets maybe.


I found the *BJ7111-86L* GMT titanium diver on an Italian site and a UK site:

https://2bgioielli.it/products/orologio-citizen-gmt-promaster-bj7111-86

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/citizen-watch-eco-drive-promaster-bj7111-86l


----------



## cuica

43,5 or 44mm, according to different sites. No thanks!


----------



## TinyHippo

wow, that NB1041-84L looks dead on to Seiko SARB033, except for the dial colour! Amazing!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Pretty neat, @sunmoonstar.13. I do with Citizen made more clean GMTs like that.

Give me 38-42mm, quick-set hour hand, rotating bezel, Eco-Drive, and I think I would be very interested in it for a travel/vacation watch.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Sir-Guy said:


> Pretty neat, @sunmoonstar.13. I do with Citizen made more clean GMTs like that.
> 
> Give me 38-42mm, quick-set hour hand, rotating bezel, Eco-Drive, and I think I would be very interested in it for a travel/vacation watch.


It's a great looking watch, and yes, ideal for travel. I like that the GMT hand appears to be quite discreet. And the blue dive bezel contrasting with the white 24 hr chapter ring is very appealing, as is the sunburst dial. The cyclops on the date is a nice touch too.


----------



## kgo

That Titanium Diver is sooooooo close to what I want and yet Citizen still refuses to put the 24 hour markers on the bezel!


----------



## Ziptie

kgo said:


> That Titanium Diver is sooooooo close to what I want and yet Citizen still refuses to put the 24 hour markers on the bezel!


YES THIS SERIOUSLY. Every other bezel exists, but not 24h. Drives me bananas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Great looking diver with GMT function. Saw noted it has sapphire crystal. In spite of size, should wear comfortably with titanium. May have to pick up the blue dial version.


----------



## Impulse

kgo said:


> That Titanium Diver is sooooooo close to what I want and yet Citizen still refuses to put the 24 hour markers on the bezel!


For it to meet the ISO rating for Diver's watches (and to be stamped "Diver's 200m) it would need the elapsed time bezel.

The only way would be for citizen to make a non-diver's / standard WR200 version of the watch.


----------



## Ziptie

There's a new batch of 2019 Promaster Marine models on ebay. GMT, dive bezel, titanium. BJ7110, BJ7111, BJ7115.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ziptie said:


> There's a new batch of 2019 Promaster Marine models on ebay. GMT, dive bezel, titanium. BJ7110, BJ7111, BJ7115.


Anyone know how these movements work? I wonder which hand is quick-set (12- or 24-hour).


----------



## Ziptie

Sir-Guy said:


> Anyone know how these movements work? I wonder which hand is quick-set (12- or 24-hour).


As with every citizen GMT movement I've seen, it's a proper travelers watch. The hour hand is the quickset, and the date changes with the hour/local time.

That's why I prefer the citizens to the flood of 515.24 -based GMTs (of which I own two...).


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ziptie said:


> As with every citizen GMT movement I've seen, it's a proper travelers watch. The hour hand is the quickset, and the date changes with the hour/local time.
> 
> That's why I prefer the citizens to the flood of 515.24 -based GMTs (of which I own two...).


Awesome, thanks! Might be a great vacation watch.


----------



## smurfdon

Amazing Thread.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Only another 11 to go.


smurfdon said:


> Amazing Thread.


----------



## Braad

356746 said:


> New Chronomaster LE: https://citizen.jp/news/2019/20190404.html


The touch of gold is a treat to my eye

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TuckandRoll

New GMT diver just arrived from Japan.


----------



## SSingh1975

Very nice..I've been looking at the blue/white GMT model myself. Only thing is I've often bought/flipped titanium watches as they seem to be very light compared to regular stainless steel models. Almost has a "cheap" feel even though it's not as that's the characteristic of titanium itself.

How's the heft of it? Is it too light to a point where you don't even feel it on the wrist?

Cheers mate!



TuckandRoll said:


> New GMT diver just arrived from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 14173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 14173173


----------



## Maddog1970

TuckandRoll said:


> New GMT diver just arrived from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 14173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 14173173


 BJ7115 "Brave blossoms" LE....my favourite of the new gmt divers.... very nice!


----------



## TuckandRoll

SSingh1975 said:


> Very nice..I've been looking at the blue/white GMT model myself. Only thing is I've often bought/flipped titanium watches as they seem to be very light compared to regular stainless steel models. Almost has a "cheap" feel even though it's not as that's the characteristic of titanium itself.
> 
> How's the heft of it? Is it too light to a point where you don't even feel it on the wrist?
> 
> Cheers mate!


The case has some heft and you do know it is on the wrist...the bracelet is unmistakingly titanium.

I don't think this variation of titanium diver will convince you any more than the others did as to the characteristics of titanium, it is much lighter than a comparable sized stainless diver.

Have a great day.


----------



## kgo

Ziptie said:


> As with every citizen GMT movement I've seen, it's a proper travelers watch. The hour hand is the quickset, and the date changes with the hour/local time.
> 
> That's why I prefer the citizens to the flood of 515.24 -based GMTs (of which I own two...).


Although annoyingly the quickset hour hand only goes forward, not backwards. Wish it just went both ways and the date went forward or back at midnight.


----------



## adnj

PORTER & Citizen Collaborate For a GMT World Time Watch










Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

adnj said:


> PORTER & Citizen Collaborate For a GMT World Time Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I found some more info at various sites. The site below has several pics. The black versions are unreadable, and don't appeal to me. The two strap versions have straps that are too narrow, which doesn't make much sense.

https://hypebeast.com/2019/5/porter-citizen-100th-anniversary-gmt-world-time-watch


----------



## Ziptie

adnj said:


> PORTER & Citizen Collaborate For a GMT World Time Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


That's a barely new model, maybe other than the caseback. They've made many variants just like this. Still stainless, not a 24h bezel. Sad. If you're into an older one I've got one to sell.


----------



## BB-SF

Just ordered the BJ7110-89e About $353 USD from an italian vendor and using a 10% coupon. First time with vendor and all that. I figure I have protection with my credit card and vendor says there is a 1 year Intl warranty so I will ship it back to Citizen USA if there are any alignment issues. I have done that in the past a number of times and I have been happy with how Citizen responds. (Please take a lesson from Citizen Seiko.)

Differing from a few other folks, I am always on the look out for a GMT diver which has a conventional diver bezel. It seems to me that there are a ton of diver style watches which have the 24 hr rotating bezel. Perhaps not citizen however. Seiko currently has two GMT divers with Spring Drive but they are pretty pricey. One has a really strange bracelet to case issue and the other just looks kind of off. In any case I hopped on this one. I will post pictures when I get it in the flesh.

Why this one? To me the others with the white 24 hour internal bezel/chapter ring just seemed to pop too much. I like a bit more tool and practical. I always like a little bit of yellow for some reason. I was on a blue dialed watch run for a while. It seems to me that they always look better in the pictures and the romance wears off once in my possession.

This is all personal choice so I totally respect those who like 24hr bezels and other colors!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looking forward to seeing photos and your impressions when you get it in, @BB-SF! That's the one that's getting my attention too.


----------



## BB-SF

Sir-Guy said:


> Looking forward to seeing photos and your impressions when you get it in, @BB-SF! That's the one that's getting my attention too.


Wiill do. ETA is June 3rd.


----------



## Maddog1970

BB-SF said:


> Just ordered the BJ7110-89e About $353 USD from an italian vendor and using a 10% coupon. First time with vendor and all that. I figure I have protection with my credit card and vendor says there is a 1 year Intl warranty so I will ship it back to Citizen USA if there are any alignment issues. I have done that in the past a number of times and I have been happy with how Citizen responds. (Please take a lesson from Citizen Seiko.)
> 
> Differing from a few other folks, I am always on the look out for a GMT diver which has a conventional diver bezel. It seems to me that there are a ton of diver style watches which have the 24 hr rotating bezel. Perhaps not citizen however. Seiko currently has two GMT divers with Spring Drive but they are pretty pricey. One has a really strange bracelet to case issue and the other just looks kind of off. In any case I hopped on this one. I will post pictures when I get it in the flesh.
> 
> Why this one? To me the others with the white 24 hour internal bezel/chapter ring just seemed to pop too much. I like a bit more tool and practical. I always like a little bit of yellow for some reason. I was on a blue dialed watch run for a while. It seems to me that they always look better in the pictures and the romance wears off once in my possession.
> 
> This is all personal choice so I totally respect those who like 24hr bezels and other colors!
> 
> View attachment 14177805


I hear you on the GMT placement, as am not a fan of losing the timing bezel on my dive watch for the gmt stuff - I mean, how else am I going to time BBQing?

I am a sucker for dark cased watches, and love the contrast between the gmt ring, case and bezel on the LE, so that's the one I have incoming.....


----------



## smurfdon

I'm highly Impressed with the production of this two dials, Citizen always meet up with expectations.


----------



## ThomasH

.

*Citizen BJ7111-86L*










.


----------



## Davidka

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Citizen BJ7111-86L*


Two months old news.



356746 said:


> New Chronomaster LE: https://citizen.jp/news/2019/20190404.html


----------



## espiga

New Tsuno model AV0073-08E, no picture yet...


----------



## adnj

espiga said:


> New Tsuno model AV0073-08E, no picture yet...


I got this pic from ebay. I have no idea if it is accurate.

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/p0AAAOSwYX9dBEr4/s-l300.png

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Hi adnj,

thanks for the picture, could be it, second model with black dial and regular production.

I was tallking to a Citizen rep at Macy's last Saturday and she told me the best sellers are (random order):
AV0071-03A - White Dial
AV0070-57L - Blue Dial

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

Good Day,

New Citizen Chronomasters adding colors: red (picture) and green:

Best regards.


----------



## HorologicOptic

I'd like to add to Espiga's AQ4020-54Z post, as the press release included a couple additional "The Citizen" releases -

AQ4020-54X (as well as the -54Z)









AQ4030-51L









These all look fantastic, glad to see they're branching out with the colors and not keeping the line so strictly conservative.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Citizen has created new pages on their website for the upcoming Promaster SST line:

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/search?q=new+sst&lang=default









The pages aren't accessible through the website's menu system, only by searching (I searched for "new sst"). If you go to each individual SST page, they're listed as "Out of stock". Presumably, this will change once the pieces are officially launched.


----------



## KRJoye

adnj said:


> I got this pic from ebay. I have no idea if it is accurate.
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/p0AAAOSwYX9dBEr4/s-l300.png
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Ewe, if that's the new Tsuno I'm hanging on to Blue & Champagne dials!


----------



## Impulse

Has anyone posted these as yet?

1) Promaster Tough Chronos:
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0727-12E.html
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0720-54H.html

They still carry the Duratect/scratch resistant coating, but I'm unsure if they have the monocoque case of last year's "Tough".



















2) New colours for the Altichron:
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN5055-05E.html
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN5055-05E.html


----------



## adnj

I believe I just vomited in my mouth. .

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

adnj said:


> I believe I just vomited in my mouth. .
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of the Tough. Wears great on wrist, and I can see these being and interesting take on them. Will reserve my final thoughts until more real-world pics show up.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The new Tough chronos look good. The slanted Arabic numeral markers are great and give the Tough line are more interesting visual appeal.



Impulse said:


> Has anyone posted these as yet?
> 
> 1) Promaster Tough Chronos:
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0727-12E.html
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0720-54H.html


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

These new Brycen and Primo models have caught my eye...


----------



## espiga

Good day everyone,

I like these day-date models, finally, finally a day-date in a nice model.
Citizen needs to add the 3D feature or another resource to their website.
Lots of models have crystals vintage dome style and you can not see this features in a flat single 2D picture.
This model most likely has a dome style crystal.
Also Cal 0100 was shown however it is out of stock already. Edit: notification by email if available.

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

Cal 0100 Titanium


----------



## nordland_nl

Very nice!! Thanks for posting!



Impulse said:


> Has anyone posted these as yet?
> 
> 1) Promaster Tough Chronos:
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0727-12E.html
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0720-54H.html
> 
> They still carry the Duratect/scratch resistant coating, but I'm unsure if they have the monocoque case of last year's "Tough".


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

I really like the brown/copper Altichron!


----------



## tsteph12

Wonder how long it will take until these 0100 Caliber movement watches come down in price to more approximate what current The Citizen models retail.


----------



## Davidka

This posted on another thread:



Ftumch said:


> These popped up for sale recently but no one seems to be talking about them.
> 
> Looks great but wish they'd put a sapphire crystal in.


BJ7100-82E
BJ7100-23X
BJ7100-15L

Looks good at 41mm, will wait to find them more towards $200...


----------



## cuica

At last a Citizen I like and has decent dimensions!


----------



## Igorek

Anyone know anything about this watch, what kind of quartz this is? Why the price is so high?

AQ4000-51L

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AQ4000-51L.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=226


----------



## Davidka

Igorek said:


> Anyone know anything about this watch, what kind of quartz this is? Why the price is so high?
> 
> AQ4000-51L
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AQ4000-51L.html?cgid=mens#sz=24&start=226


Any idea why is it $2320? First time I see not having atomic clock as a feature...

"tells precise time autonomously based on an internal mechanism with no reliance on time signals from radio towers or GPS satellites" lol.


----------



## Igorek

Davidka said:


> Any idea why is it $2320? First time I see not having atomic clock as a feature...
> 
> "tells precise time autonomously based on an internal mechanism with no reliance on time signals from radio towers or GPS satellites" lol.


I assume it is thermo-compinsated. Terrible description tells us nothing about the watch.


----------



## Ian_61

I can't think of any major watch brands that have awesome websites, not sure why they refuse to disclose dimensions such as lug to lug.

But that site does point out the movement (under "Functions"), the A010, which is indeed a HAQ movement.


----------



## mi6_

Davidka said:


> Any idea why is it $2320? First time I see not having atomic clock as a feature...
> 
> "tells precise time autonomously based on an internal mechanism with no reliance on time signals from radio towers or GPS satellites" lol.


It's a "The Citizen" Japanese made model. I believe they are +/- 5 SPY and come with a 10 year warranty. They're basically a Grand Seiko competitor, just Citizen's version.


----------



## detroie

at citizenasialimited new Fuga was introduced

For example








does anybody can help to buy it at Singapore, because as far as i understood, green version is for SEA only?


----------



## mi6_

Liking these new Citizen Eco-Drive Military/Pilot watches, especially the green. Not too big at 42mm, but unfortunately a mineral crystal. I'm guessing only the hour and minute hands are lumed, not the dial. Looks like the Arabic numerals maybe have lume?

BM6838-09X, $225








BM6838-17L, $225








BM6835-15E, $250


----------



## drooartz

Wow, that green looks lovely. Wonder how hard that will be to buy from the states... may have to try and source one somehow.



detroie said:


> at citizenasialimited new Fuga was introduced
> 
> For example
> View attachment 14320173
> 
> 
> does anybody can help to buy it at Singapore, because as far as i understood, green version is for SEA only?


----------



## mi6_

Duty Free Island has almost all the Fugu series at some point over the last year for cheap. That’s where I got mine from. I’m sure they’ll pop up there at some point. Not sure about that green dial if it’s exclusive to a certain store/shop though.


----------



## drooartz

Going to have to keep my eyes open. A green diver is definitely on my list.


----------



## Ziptie

mi6_ said:


> Liking these new Citizen Eco-Drive Military/Pilot watches, especially the green. Not too big at 42mm, but unfortunately a mineral crystal. I'm guessing only the hour and minute hands are lumed, not the dial. Looks like the Arabic numerals maybe have lume?


Love these. I have a very similar earlier model BM6831 with more vintage-style hands and typography. The numerals and markers are lumed. And no scratches on the crystal so far, after 3 years.


----------



## detroie

mi6_ said:


> Duty Free Island has almost all the Fugu series at some point over the last year for cheap. That's where I got mine from. I'm sure they'll pop up there at some point. Not sure about that green dial if it's exclusive to a certain store/shop though.


i bought 3 of them from DFI, but their support told me that new model is not guaranteed.


----------



## sgtlmj

New Promasters. Found the manual for this movement. It has atomic timekeeping that receives all over the world, not just JJY.

https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-89e
https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-11l
https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0177-23e


----------



## smurfdon

I love this thread.


----------



## tsteph12

Incoming!


----------



## Davidka

sgtlmj said:


> New Promasters. Found the manual for this movement. It has atomic timekeeping that receives all over the world, not just JJY.
> 
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-89e
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-11l
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0177-23e


Anyone has any idea:
- how does the world time function work?
- is it a mono case? Doesn't look so from the only photo I've found.
- why won't citizen let you buy a blue dial on a bracelet - again?!


----------



## adnj

Davidka said:


> Anyone has any idea:
> - how does the world time function work?
> - is it a mono case? Doesn't look so from the only photo I've found.
> - why won't citizen let you buy a blue dial on a bracelet - again?!


It doesn't look like a mono.

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/2~YAAOSwYnlcggmK/s-l640.jpg

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

Davidka said:


> Anyone has any idea:
> - how does the world time function work?
> - is it a mono case? Doesn't look so from the only photo I've found.
> - why won't citizen let you buy a blue dial on a bracelet - again?!


Same movement:


----------



## Davidka

adnj said:


> It doesn't look like a mono.
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/2~YAAOSwYnlcggmK/s-l640.jpg





sgtlmj said:


> Same movement:


Thanks!

So I'll keep waiting for my perfect Citizen with a mono case, world time / GMT and hopefully not black. Each one of these is missing at least one:


----------



## Ziptie

Does citizen make any monobloc watches these days? TBH from a maintenance perspective I’d worry more about a bezel gasket than a removable back gasket.


----------



## sgtlmj

Ziptie said:


> Does citizen make any monobloc watches these days? TBH from a maintenance perspective I'd worry more about a bezel gasket than a removable back gasket.


Yup. The BN0118 "New Ray Mears", and the new BN0211Tough series are monocoque and current production. I agree with you. I sold my BN0000 partially because I couldn't get into it myself to change the capacitor should it need it. I like to be able to keep my watches up and running without sending them off somewhere.


----------



## Davidka

Ziptie said:


> There's a new batch of 2019 Promaster Marine models on ebay. GMT, dive bezel, titanium. BJ7110, BJ7111, BJ7115.


Anyone got this version? I can't decide between BJ7110 to BJ7111 and maybe some real photos could help. I found almost none of the black version and no videos of it too.

Thanks!


----------



## parv

Davidka said:


> Anyone got this version? I can't decide between BJ7110 to BJ7111 and maybe some real photos could help. I found almost none of the black version and no videos of it too.


There are some here (note the typo'd model number in the second title) ...

- BaselWorld 2019 Citizen GMT Divers ..anyone own these yet (Model : BJ7111-86)
- Citizen GMT Diver BJ710-89E - Quick Review...

... I cannot post links yet; just do search on DuckDuckGo "<one of above title> site:watchuseek.com". Or, wait for somebody else to post them.


----------



## Davidka

parv said:


> There are some here (note the typo'd model number in the second title) ...
> 
> - BaselWorld 2019 Citizen GMT Divers ..anyone own these yet (Model : BJ7111-86)
> - Citizen GMT Diver BJ710-89E - Quick Review...
> 
> ... I cannot post links yet; just do search on DuckDuckGo "<one of above title> site:watchuseek.com". Or, wait for somebody else to post them.


Thanks - very very useful info there...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/bas...-own-these-yet-model-bj7111-86-a-4959137.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/citizen-gmt-diver-bj710-89e-quick-review-4971103.html


----------



## parv

Thank you, Davidka, for posting the links yourself.


----------



## clockett

Hi all, has anyone had the chance to handle one of the new Promaster Toughs available in the US? 

I would post a link, but my post count isn't high enough...

At any rate, I would be curious to hear your thoughts - thanks!


----------



## clockett

Hi all, has anyone had the chance to handle one of the new Promaster Toughs available in the US? 

I would post a link, but my post count isn't high enough...

At any rate, I would be curious to hear your thoughts - thanks!


----------



## Skeptical

clockett said:


> Hi all, has anyone had the chance to handle one of the new Promaster Toughs available in the US?
> 
> I would post a link, but my post count isn't high enough...
> 
> At any rate, I would be curious to hear your thoughts - thanks!


I have one. It seems to live up to its name. It's very toolish and utilitarian in appearance. The metal is all brushed and dull in appearance from whatever that "super titanium" coating is. I like the look, but I wouldn't try to dress it up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Skeptical said:


> I have one. It seems to live up to its name. It's very toolish and utilitarian in appearance. The metal is all brushed and dull in appearance from whatever that "super titanium" coating is. I like the look, but I wouldn't try to dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure he was asking about the new ones:

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0720-54H.html









https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0727-12E.html


----------



## smurfdon

All incoming dials here, look really amazing and good.


----------



## clockett

Thanks @ dgaddis - that is the Tough model that I was referring to.

I'm can't quite decide whether the watch will be a hot mess, or a very cool toolish design.

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## parv

When I first read that there would a Tough chronograph watch, I was expecting a (face, handset) design to be very similar to Tough BN0211-50E (https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN0211-50E.html) not the fugly face posted earlier. I do not see the point of partially filled hands lifted from BN0190 dive watch. The new bracelet does not help either. Do consider that some people do care for Skyhawk line of watches OTOH.

Beauty is in the eye of beholder.
There is no accounting for taste.
Etc.


----------



## MstrDabbles

clockett said:


> Thanks @ dgaddis - that is the Tough model that I was referring to.
> 
> I'm can't quite decide whether the watch will be a hot mess, or a very cool toolish design.
> 
> Any thoughts out there?


Should have some one in one time with it next week. Will post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

dgaddis said:


> Pretty sure he was asking about the new ones:
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0720-54H.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0727-12E.html


Thanks for the heads up on these models! I didn't know about them and now I may have to get myself one -- that blue gray dial is gorgeous on the A0720.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Those Campanola's are awesome!


----------



## MstrDabbles

Here are some pics of the tough chronographs.
Mind you, my wrists are 7.5 inches. Thickness compared to a metal G-Shock.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Davidka

Can't find anything about these two - are they a new model? Titanium, sapphire, 43mm - looking good...

CA4444-82E https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product/ca4444-82e/










CA4444-82L https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product/ca4444-82l/2123/


----------



## parv

Davidka said:


> Can't find anything about these two - are they a new model? Titanium, sapphire, 43mm - looking good...
> 
> CA4444-82E https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product/ca4444-82e/
> ...


- Citizen could have not added the outer explicit white border on the 60-minute accumulator (at 9-hour mark).
- Area near the date looks crowded. 24-hour duration dial at 3-hour mark could have moved to 12-hour mark & date could have moved to 3-hour position with shorter maker (or, could have moved the date under 12-hour mark).

+ Like the same color for both second & minute hands of the chronograph.


----------



## pherble

sgtlmj said:


> New Promasters. Found the manual for this movement. It has atomic timekeeping that receives all over the world, not just JJY.
> 
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-89e
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0171-11l
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/citizen-promaster-montbell-limited-model-cb0177-23e


Have mine on order. I with the blue had come in the bracelet.


----------



## baraj1466

Wow, that is a sharp looking piece. I like simpler watches but this one definitely eye catching.


----------



## 356746

Attesa ACT line:
https://citizen.jp/attesa/index.html


----------



## improviseallday

356746 said:


> Attesa ACT line


Anyone see the difference between the ACT's new F950 movement and the F150?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

improviseallday said:


> Anyone see the difference between the ACT's new F950 movement and the F150?


There is no movement's differences and similar dimension.

ACT is still using Calibre F150.


----------



## improviseallday

Indo-Padawan said:


> There is no movement's differences and similar dimension.
> 
> ACT is still using Calibre F150.


Ah, my mistake. Looks like the existing model I was looking at (CC4000-59E) is using F950, while the ACT is using F150 (which is not a new movement either).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Looks like there is a new variant in the UK of the Eco-Drive Promaster Titanium diver. Blue dial/bezel on fitted blue rubber dive strap.

*BN0201-02M*

View attachment 14570631


----------



## moleowner

These F150 movement titanium watches are just what I want so I wrote to our main watch seller here in New Zealand

"Hi I am interested in a citizen watch such as the CC 3085-51E or CC404-58E. These don't seem available in NZ. Would it be possible to order these sort of watches through you. I realise you might want some up front payments first.
Thanks ......"

and they wrote back

"Hi .......
I would love to help but Citizen NZ or Australia won't supply these as it not part of there collection. 
It looks like it's part of the Asain market only."

Why won't Citizen sell these watches in New Zealand? If I was selling watches I wouldn't care if I was selling to Asians, Europeans or Martians.


----------



## moleowner

Sorry duplicate


----------



## samael_6978

moleowner said:


> These F150 movement titanium watches are just what I want so I wrote to our main watch seller here in New Zealand
> 
> "Hi I am interested in a citizen watch such as the CC 3085-51E or CC404-58E. These don't seem available in NZ. Would it be possible to order these sort of watches through you. I realise you might want some up front payments first.
> Thanks ......"
> 
> and they wrote back
> 
> "Hi .......
> I would love to help but Citizen NZ or Australia won't supply these as it not part of there collection.
> It looks like it's part of the Asain market only."
> 
> Why won't Citizen sell these watches in New Zealand? If I was selling watches I wouldn't care if I was selling to Asians, Europeans or Martians.


Can you buy them from Asian sellers? I'm sure NZ would charge duty but you'd get what you want

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

moleowner said:


> Why won't Citizen sell these watches in New Zealand? If I was selling watches I wouldn't care if I was selling to Asians, Europeans or Martians.


Many businesses decide to provide market specific products. There is a cost associated with carrying inventory, providing spare parts, translating written materials, and providing warranty to disconnected regions.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## moleowner

Thanks everyone. Does anyone know a reputable dealer preferably in Japan? Will I still get the Auth/Dealer service.? I will also have to sort out how to send $3000 of my money to them!


----------



## parv

I had bought a watch from Chino Watch Company, https://c-watch.co.jp/, but there had not been a chance to require (warranty) service.


----------



## moleowner

adnj said:


> Many businesses decide to provide market specific products. There is a cost associated with carrying inventory, providing spare parts, translating written materials, and providing warranty to disconnected regions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


This is no doubt correct but why does Citizen sell radio controlled watches here, when the nearest radio transmitter is over 9000 Ks away?


----------



## adnj

moleowner said:


> This is no doubt correct but why does Citizen sell radio controlled watches here, when the nearest radio transmitter is over 9000 Ks away?


You sound like you're just venting but...

You can sometimes get a signal in Australia from what I've read and I can't believe that no one in New Zealand can't benefit from atomic time while traveling. Additionally, Australia with New Zealand are typically treated as a single market by many distributors.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

OmarShablotnik said:


> Just arrived: NB1041-84L Automatic. Sapphire (on both sides,) 9011 mvt, and very nice. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 14029611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029613
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029615
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029617


I like this a lot. What size is your wrist? What's the lug to lug length?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

https://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AQ4054-01E

https://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AQ4050-02L


----------



## eddiefirestone

So many watches but too little money.


----------



## Davidka

First I found this:



Davidka said:


> These look amazing...
> 
> Functional features (from Citizen website):
> 
> *H800 movement: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/h800/e.pdf
> Thickness 10.8mm
> Case size 42.0mm
> Super titanium Deratect titanium carbide
> Sapphire glass (99% clarity coating)*
> 
> 
> *Perfex Multi 3000
> *
> *(World 4 area reception)
> *
> *Fit adjuster* (can't see it in pictures)
> *Japan, China, US and Europe radio wave reception
> *
> *1/20 second chronograph (60 minutes meter)
> *
> *Receiving station automatic selection function
> *
> *Regular reception function
> *
> *Forced reception function
> *
> *Shock detection function
> *
> *Needle automatic correction function
> *
> *Charging amount display Function
> *
> *Charge warning function
> *
> *Overcharge prevention function
> *
> *World time function (26 cities) *
> *Summer time function　*
> 
> *AT8181-63L*
> https://citizen.jp/product/attesa/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AT8181-63L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AT8181-63E*
> https://citizen.jp/product/attesa/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AT8181-63E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AT8185-62E*
> https://citizen.jp/product/attesa/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AT8185-62E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen them range don to 75000 Yen. Hope to see some video review soon.


----------



## Davidka

And then these two, a Ti version for the PMD56-3081. Beautiful though a bit thick for me:

Caliber No.	H112　
accuracy	± 15 seconds / month (when not receiving)　
weight	　
Thickness	14.1mm　
Case size	
43.5mm　

About case size

Case	Super titanium　
surface treatment	DURATETIT TITANIUM CARBITE DURATETECT MRK
(Silver)　
Glass	Sapphire glass　
band	
Three-fold push type Nakadome　

security	1 year manufacturer warranty　
Functional features	
PERFEX mounted
rotating bezel
screw lock crown / screw lock button (2 o'clock side)
time difference setting function
receiving station automatic selection function
scheduled reception function
manual reception function
impact detection function
hand Automatic compensation
charge warning function
Overcharge protection　

AS7141-60E https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AS7141-60E



















AS7145-69L https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AS7145-69L


----------



## Igorek

harald-hans said:


>


That blue chronomaster is gorgeous but not for $3K.


----------



## clarencek

harald-hans said:


> https://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AQ4054-01E
> 
> https://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AQ4050-02L


Whoa - interesting. More sporty or casual I guess?
Do you think you'll get one? I'm very happy with my 4020's.


----------



## HorologicOptic

clarencek said:


> Whoa - interesting. More sporty or casual I guess?
> Do you think you'll get one? I'm very happy with my 4020's.


I'm not sure about the Chronomaster name being affixed to each of these new offerings, especially these much sportier pieces.


----------



## adnj

Just when I thought that an aviation watch couldn't get more complicated. I love this!










https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC7014-82E

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

adnj said:


> Just when I thought that an aviation watch couldn't get more complicated. I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC7014-82E
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk











I'm interested in aviation but didn't know about those signal codes:
Seiko to the rescue:


----------



## harald-hans

sorry ...


----------



## gangrel

TrawlingOne said:


> I'm not sure about the Chronomaster name being affixed to each of these new offerings, especially these much sportier pieces.


Why not? Chronomaster is Citizen's "superlative chronometer" designation. It's got nothing to do with watch style, just watch accuracy.

ALL the A060 releases are now Chronomaster-stamped...and almost half get the eagle mark. I see 15 A060 models...3 are the first-gen, original releases. These are the only ones that don't have the Chronomaster...and we noted in f9, that the 4000-51L, the blue dial first gen, is available from the US web shop. Makes me think...it's being phased out. The other 12 all have Chronomaster...and 5 of the 12 have the eagle mark.

One thing this says is...as usual, Citizen's marketing is SCREWED UP and CONFUSED. "Chronomaster" meant the best; the eagle mark, the best of the best. But all A060s are 5 SPY now...ok, that might mean Chronomaster. (The A010's are also showing up under the "5 SPY" tab, but none of em have Chronomaster. That said...I believe all of them are relatively old releases, like the A4000's.) So what does the eagle mark mean now? And that's not even getting into the fact that 5 SPY is NOT best any more.


----------



## mi6_

BabyJoe said:


> View attachment 14655619
> 
> 
> I'm interested in aviation but didn't know about those signal codes:
> Seiko to the rescue:
> View attachment 14655633


Great to know, but I don't really want "emergency codes" printed on my watch bezel. I guess I'm just not really into pilot watches. The dials are always an illegible mess crammed with so many scales and markers.


----------



## jarod99

CITIZEN PROMASTER DIVER NY0097-87A ASIA LIMITED EDITION


----------



## BCitizen

The Black Eagle Chrono looks sweet, has characteristics of the black promaster tough with a little more pizzazz


----------



## HorologicOptic

BCitizen said:


> The Black Eagle Chrono looks sweet, has characteristics of the black promaster tough with a little more pizzazz


I agree, they are going for the "tougher" dressy look and likely are directly responding to Grand Seiko's SBGV243/5 offerings. If they are, I think Citizen has hit the nail much more on the head with their take - the two GS watches haven't struck me as entirely put together since their hands are so similar to the high-gloss models in the other lineups. Then again I'm biased.


----------



## HorologicOptic

gangrel said:


> Why not? Chronomaster is Citizen's "superlative chronometer" designation. It's got nothing to do with watch style, just watch accuracy.
> 
> ALL the A060 releases are now Chronomaster-stamped...and almost half get the eagle mark. I see 15 A060 models...3 are the first-gen, original releases. These are the only ones that don't have the Chronomaster...and we noted in f9, that the 4000-51L, the blue dial first gen, is available from the US web shop. Makes me think...it's being phased out. The other 12 all have Chronomaster...and 5 of the 12 have the eagle mark.
> 
> One thing this says is...as usual, Citizen's marketing is SCREWED UP and CONFUSED. "Chronomaster" meant the best; the eagle mark, the best of the best. But all A060s are 5 SPY now...ok, that might mean Chronomaster. (The A010's are also showing up under the "5 SPY" tab, but none of em have Chronomaster. That said...I believe all of them are relatively old releases, like the A4000's.) So what does the eagle mark mean now? And that's not even getting into the fact that 5 SPY is NOT best any more.


I see your points, and I agree. I suppose my comment was meant more towards what you elaborated on in the latter part of your comment - the marketing strategy at Citizen seems to be in a concerning state. I look forward to seeing how Citizen moves in this area in the future. I wonder if Citizen will attempt to follow Seiko in their commendable, if tentative, attempts to clear up the brand placement and marketing contradictions between Seiko and Grand Seiko.


----------



## gangrel

What Seiko has done, to a large degree, seems to be throwing the basic quartz under the bus. Oh, sure, they're still around, some of em, but are they ever marketed? They've moved upscale mechanically, in an effort to have "Seiko" imply "high quality" when that wasn't the case.

Citizen can't throw their standard Eco Drives under the bus; it's too much of their business. So I don't see Citizen splitting off a "Grand Citizen" any time soon. (And man that comes TERRIBLY off the tongue...pretentious, much???) The Eco Drive One and 0100 are, I think, efforts to raise the brand image. The ED One is an ultra-thin...serious cred there, albeit perhaps mostly with WIS. The 0100 can assert an accuracy that sounds...and is...insanely impressive...to WIS geeks. Is there really room for the A060s? I still think there's more of a market for $1k models, and that would give a better high-end model mix. 

But who knows. Citizen is inscrutable.


----------



## jarod99

|>


----------



## parv

Davidka said:


> And then these two, a Ti version for the PMD56-3081
> ...
> AS7141-60E https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AS7141-60E
> ...
> AS7145-69L https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=AS7145-69L


I see 3 new Promaster GMT dive watches in a design similar to above at Citizen USA website, so ugly that only Citizen could love ...

- BJ7128-59E;
- BJ7128-59G;
- BJ7129-56E

... in comparison above AS* watches, especially AS7141-60E, start to look like roses. The only saving grace is GMT hand seems to have lume this time unlike BJ711[01] series. Both the above & previous series listed have the same *B877* movement.

OTOH, a sight for the sore eyes is the black dial *BM7490-52E* (rather plain to be honest) watch from Corso BM749x series ...

- BM7490-52E

... I did not see a version with sunburst blue dial with white and stainless steel/silver polished indices & hands.


----------



## adnj

parv said:


> I see 3 new Promaster GMT dive watches in a design similar to above at Citizen USA website, so ugly that only Citizen could love ...
> 
> - BJ7128-59E;
> - BJ7128-59G;
> - BJ7129-56E
> 
> ... in comparison above AS* watches, especially AS7141-60E, start to look like roses. The only saving grace is GMT hand seems to have lume this time unlike BJ711[01] series. Both the above & previous series listed have the same *B877* movement.
> 
> OTOH, a sight for the sore eyes is the black dial *BM7490-52E* (rather plain to be honest) watch from Corso BM749x series ...
> 
> - BM7490-52E
> 
> ... I did not see a version with sunburst blue dial with white and stainless steel/silver polished indices & hands.


If you want a diver with a GMT that you can read at 3 a.m., then Citizen has a point. But that Corso is a definite pass for me. I am still holding out for a Citizen with a ceramic bezel.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

parv said:


> I see 3 new Promaster GMT dive watches in a design similar to above at Citizen USA website, so ugly that only Citizen could love ...
> 
> - BJ7128-59E;
> - BJ7128-59G;
> - BJ7129-56E
> 
> ... in comparison above AS* watches, especially AS7141-60E, start to look like roses. The only saving grace is GMT hand seems to have lume this time unlike BJ711[01] series. Both the above & previous series listed have the same *B877* movement.
> 
> OTOH, a sight for the sore eyes is the black dial *BM7490-52E* (rather plain to be honest) watch from Corso BM749x series ...
> 
> - BM7490-52E
> 
> ... I did not see a version with sunburst blue dial with white and stainless steel/silver polished indices & hands.


Actually like those GMT divers. They have a nice pop of colour. If you think they're ugly you clearly haven't seen past Citizen Promaster models.

That new Corsa is nice too just wish it was smaller than 41mm.


----------



## Miklos86

parv said:


> I see 3 new Promaster GMT dive watches in a design similar to above at Citizen USA website, so ugly that only Citizen could love ...
> 
> - BJ7128-59E;
> - BJ7128-59G;
> - BJ7129-56E
> 
> ... in comparison above AS* watches, especially AS7141-60E, start to look like roses. The only saving grace is GMT hand seems to have lume this time unlike BJ711[01] series. Both the above & previous series listed have the same *B877* movement.
> 
> OTOH, a sight for the sore eyes is the black dial *BM7490-52E* (rather plain to be honest) watch from Corso BM749x series ...
> 
> - BM7490-52E
> 
> ... I did not see a version with sunburst blue dial with white and stainless steel/silver polished indices & hands.


Well, Casio hit the jackpot with the "Royal Oak bezel" (G Shock GA 2100) hopefully Citizen will also do well with the Corso.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka

parv said:


> I see 3 new Promaster GMT dive watches in a design similar to above at Citizen USA website, so ugly that only Citizen could love ...
> 
> - BJ7128-59E;
> - BJ7128-59G;
> - BJ7129-56E
> 
> ... in comparison above AS* watches, especially AS7141-60E, start to look like roses. The only saving grace is GMT hand seems to have lume this time unlike BJ711[01] series. Both the above & previous series listed have the same *B877* movement.
> 
> OTOH, a sight for the sore eyes is the black dial *BM7490-52E* (rather plain to be honest) watch from Corso BM749x series ...
> 
> - BM7490-52E
> 
> ... I did not see a version with sunburst blue dial with white and stainless steel/silver polished indices & hands.


Not too bad.. I like the looks and specs.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Davidka said:


> Not too bad.. I like the looks and specs.


Wonder how this looks from the side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

i'm always happy to see another gmt diver. this one isn't for me, but still, citizen is ahead of a lot of others in realizing that people like knowing the time back home.


----------



## Davidka

MstrDabbles said:


> Wonder how this looks from the side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found only one other photo:


----------



## Davidka

Three new Citis

SATELLITE WAVE F900 CC7000-01L https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CC7000-01L.html










PROMASTER SAILHAWK JR4068-01E https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/JR4068-01E.html










PROFESSIONAL DIVER CA0710-58L https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0710-58L.html










I kind of like the Sailhawk. Wonder if they'll get more colors of it.


----------



## LioMon

Davidka said:


> SATELLITE WAVE F900 CC7000-01L https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CC7000-01L.html


IMHO this one looks nicer than the non-limited editions.
Price-wise I will stay with my F150 though. :-d


----------



## gto05z

grab this last week


----------



## s.aspey81

gto05z said:


> grab this last week
> View attachment 14795295




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.aspey81

Oh My, the presentation and detail and colour. Damn you, that watch is amazing. Must. Start. Saving.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

On the Bluetooth front, they've listed some connected watch models in a size that isn't ludicrous (42mm). CX0000.


----------



## Cobia

s.aspey81 said:


> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice one, congrats, shes a beauty mate.


----------



## ec633

Amazing color. Is there a date indicator for 1 - 31 on the dial?


----------



## HorologicOptic

Thanks for highlighting these CX0000 watches here, don't think I've seen them talked about yet. They don't seem to be Eco Drive.... do they need to be charged like other smart watches? They are showing as out of stock on the US Citizen site as well as at multiple common retailers. Not really my bag, but I'm always a little astonished at the lack of marketing media for unique Citizen releases.


----------



## parv

Davidka said:


> Three new Citis
> ...
> PROFESSIONAL DIVER CA0710-58L https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA0710-58L.html


That dive chronograph watch looked familiar because of earlier releases in different colorways in USA (CA0719-53E & CA0715-03E). While searching for other Citizen watches elsewhere, I had seen the all-blue above, which seems to be _new-to-USA_.

Same model in various colors released earlier in Japan (or, perhaps in Asia): *CA0710-91L*, CA0711-98H, CA0718-21E.


----------



## Nousyd

HorologicOptic said:


> Thanks for highlighting these CX0000 watches here, don't think I've seen them talked about yet. They don't seem to be Eco Drive.... do they need to be charged like other smart watches? They are showing as out of stock on the US Citizen site as well as at multiple common retailers. Not really my bag, but I'm always a little astonished at the lack of marketing media for unique Citizen releases.


This looks like a Citizen branded Fossil FB-01 hybrid smartwatct. At least, it has the same dial layout. Maybe that's the reason for lack of marketing.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Eagle-eyed! If that's the case, it should have a battery life of ~1 year. Fossil seems to have made their casebacks pretty easy to open so hoping it's the same thing here too.


----------



## Nousyd

MysteryBiscuits said:


> Eagle-eyed! If that's the case, it should have a battery life of ~1 year. Fossil seems to have made their casebacks pretty easy to open so hoping it's the same thing here too.


If caseback is easy to open then it don't have that much water resistance. Unfortunately Citizen website seems to confirm that: Water-resistance: WR [Splash Resistant]


----------



## HorologicOptic

Nousyd said:


> This looks like a Citizen branded Fossil FB-01 hybrid smartwatct. At least, it has the same dial layout. Maybe that's the reason for lack of marketing.


Perhaps not so unique a release after all! Thanks for bringing us up to speed. I wonder if Citizen are feeling forced to shoehorn something into their lineup as a smartwatch stopgap? Will they eventually replace it with a home-grown model?

Also, welcome! It seems like you made an account just to answer our burning questions, so a second thank you is in order. :-!


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

HorologicOptic said:


> Perhaps not so unique a release after all! Thanks for bringing us up to speed. I wonder if Citizen are feeling forced to shoehorn something into their lineup as a smartwatch stopgap? Will they eventually replace it with a home-grown model?
> 
> Also, welcome! It seems like you made an account just to answer our burning questions, so a second thank you is in order. :-!


I believe Citizen makes movement for the Fossil watches, judging by this press release: https://www.citizen.co.jp/global/whatsnew/2018/20181003.html


----------



## HorologicOptic

MysteryBiscuits said:


> I believe Citizen makes movement for the Fossil watches, judging by this press release: https://www.citizen.co.jp/global/whatsnew/2018/20181003.html


Oh yes, I remember this one. Thanks for the link. I guess it's come full circle now!



parv said:


> That dive chronograph watch looked familiar because of earlier releases in different colorways in USA (CA0719-53E & CA0715-03E). While searching for other Citizen watches elsewhere, I had seen the all-blue above, which seems to be _new-to-USA_.
> 
> Same model in various colors released earlier in Japan (or, perhaps in Asia): *CA0710-91L*, CA0711-98H, CA0718-21E.


Thanks for the market entrance info for this model, I had my eye on this one from afar as well.

I note that this and other versions of this model seems to be ISO certified (Diver's 200m). Does this mean the chronograph pushers are functional underwater, or is this be too much of an assumption to base on the diver's depth rating and the beefed up pushers?

That said, I have limited patience for 1 hour only chronographs. I would buy at least 3 if they would make it in full titanium with an E210 movement. 

Edit: Also - mineral crystal, at this price point? Not a fan...


----------



## Spyne

gto05z said:


> grab this last week
> View attachment 14795295


Oh man that's gorgeous. If only it was eco-drive I would be ALL over it.


----------



## 356746

New Promaster GPS:
https://citizen.jp/news/2020/20200204_2.html


----------



## mi6_

356746 said:


> New Promaster GPS:
> https://citizen.jp/news/2020/20200204_2.html


47mm diameter and 15.6mm thick? No thanks.


----------



## parv

356746 said:


> New Promaster GPS:
> https://citizen.jp/news/2020/20200204_2.html


... in English via Google Translate.

The hands remind me of colorful, even larger Promaster Altichron Cirrus, e.g. USA BN5048-01E (caliber J290).

Now that there is a version without altimeter & compass, I hope there would be a plainer (without atomic clock radio or GPS receiver), thinner dive watch with same hands.

_... time passes ..._

I had a Seiko in mind earlier but at the time I couldn't be bothered to look it up. That Seiko watch with similar hands design, though less colorful than Altichron, is Prospex Kinetic GMT.


----------



## 356746

mi6_ said:


> 47mm diameter and 15.6mm thick? No thanks.


Yes, it's a big boy


----------



## LioMon

Unless I missed an earlier model it also has a new F158 caliber (which I guess is a diving version of the F150).


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

not sure it was mentioned already, new Tsuno, case is new (Super Titanium):

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0081-51X.html?cgid=new-arrivals#sz=24&start=40


----------



## HorologicOptic

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> not sure it was mentioned already, new Tsuno, case is new (Super Titanium)


Now if only I didn't own multiple of this series already....

...who am I kidding, I'll probably get it before I can stop myself


----------



## espiga

HorologicOptic said:


> Now if only I didn't own multiple of this series already....
> 
> ...who am I kidding, I'll probably get it before I can stop myself


Same boat!!! :-D


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You guys are addicts like the owner of these, aren't you? Join Bullheads Anonymous


----------



## espiga

Thank you CitizenPromaster,

If you don't mind I will use your picture to reference a model:
It appears that the crystal on the new Tsuno AV0081-51X will be the same style as the Tsuno black PVD (lower right) with a big chamfer on the edge.


----------



## espiga

CitizenPromaster,

can you post more pictures of the bracelet used on the white dial top right in your picture?

Best regards.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I found that picture on another forum, so I googled it for you, it's the AV0071-54A.


----------



## espiga

Hi CitizenPromaster,

thank you for the picture.
The bracelet on your picture (post #380) is the Citizen original, we've seen the strap/bracelet replacement is direct.

The bracelet in your group picture (post #377) is different, I can see:
a- The middle link is black, to match pushers and bezel,
b- The bracelet width attaching to the watch is smaller, no tapering in the bracelet,
c- Should be a butterfly open/close style, two pushers protruding from the side.

Maybe the gentleman used a different bracelet and machined the end link to adapt.

Thank you.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ok, I see what you mean now. I found the below, he bought it with the leather strap, that's where the end link is from.

















Then he mated that bracelet to it, he doesn't mention where he got it, but I think it's generic.








Generic similar bracelet.


----------



## Cobia

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> not sure it was mentioned already, new Tsuno, case is new (Super Titanium):
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0081-51X.html?cgid=new-arrivals#sz=24&start=40


Quite a nice looking watch, dials a bit too busy and overcooked but thats citizen.
Nice case design, green and yellow look nice.
Date window is ridiculous, should have left it off.
Overall though a nice watch.


----------



## arislan

Mine just came in. A few not so good observation. First is it has the classic Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..

Third the lume isn't applied evenly. It does last quite a bit into the night so that's a plus

Anyway it does look pretty



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Quite surprised that nobody mentioned the mechanical *DRESSERS* 
fitted with new generation 8 series 60hrs long-reserve movement!









https://www.citizen.com.hk/html/en/products/mechanical/gent/nk0002-14w.html
Orient collectors will be confused... Is it CITIZEN or Orient have the original design?









https://www.citizen.com.hk/html/en/products/mechanical/gent/nk5000-12p.html
This is out to get attentions from SEIKO Presage buyers who finds that the dial is too "crammed" by the power reserve indicator on dial​


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ed.YANG said:


> Orient collectors will be confused... Is it CITIZEN or Orient have the original design?


Neither: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/just...07e-eco-drive-omega-const-homage-3884522.html

Or maybe you meant the specific gold and green?


----------



## sgtlmj

arislan said:


> Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..


These don't use gaskets; they have a metal retaining spring. You should be able to tune the click spring for a better feel.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey

arislan said:


> Mine just came in. A few not so good observation. First is it has the classic Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..
> 
> Third the lume isn't applied evenly. It does last quite a bit into the night so that's a plus
> 
> Anyway it does look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a watch of this value, you'd expect those faults to be gone. Not impressed, though that white dial and Red bezel are very enticing.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

sgtlmj said:


> These don't use gaskets; they have a metal retaining spring. You should be able to tune the click spring for a better feel.


Thanks so I need to pop the bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

arislan said:


> Mine just came in. A few not so good observation. First is it has the classic Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..
> 
> Third the lume isn't applied evenly. It does last quite a bit into the night so that's a plus
> 
> Anyway it does look pretty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I don't see an issue with your chapter ring. I definitely wouldn't put it in the same category as Seiko QC issues.

As far as lume goes, I think it looks good...maybe not Seiko good but I wouldn't expect much more from Citizen.

Lastly, the bezel...that too would annoy me. I have one that has some significant play. Makes like a click when you push it one way or the other, and I don't think adjusting the retaining ring would fix that. Fortunately, my Fugu doesn't have this issue.

With all that said, it's a very cool watch and I love the color way. I hope you enjoy it even with its deficiencies.


----------



## Buellrider

And a picture...


----------



## arislan

Buellrider said:


> And a picture...
> 
> View attachment 14889149


Nice. Just curious if you push down vertical from the top of the bezel does it sink and then bounce back up? Mine seems to do that.


----------



## arislan

Buellrider said:


> Honestly, I don't see an issue with your chapter ring. I definitely wouldn't put it in the same category as Seiko QC issues.
> 
> As far as lume goes, I think it looks good...maybe not Seiko good but I wouldn't expect much more from Citizen.
> 
> Lastly, the bezel...that too would annoy me. I have one that has some significant play. Makes like a click when you push it one way or the other, and I don't think adjusting the retaining ring would fix that. Fortunately, my Fugu doesn't have this issue.
> 
> With all that said, it's a very cool watch and I love the color way. I hope you enjoy it even with its deficiencies.


Uh.. you tell me. From 15 to 30 minutes the chapter ring is quite clearly off by at least 1mm. The angled shot pics I posted earlier is not obvious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

W. T. o|


----------



## Cobia

arislan said:


> Nice. Just curious if you push down vertical from the top of the bezel does it sink and then bounce back up? Mine seems to do that.


Very common on citizen diver bezels, nothing to worry about.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The U680 often has a slightly misaligned function hand, now on the new E660 watches, they are telling you to expect such a misalignment!


----------



## Buellrider

arislan said:


> Nice. Just curious if you push down vertical from the top of the bezel does it sink and then bounce back up? Mine seems to do that.


Yes, it does...very slightly.


----------



## Ziptie

Buellrider said:


> Yes, it does...very slightly.


On some Citizen divers this is by design. The bezel rotates more freely when pressed down.


----------



## debicks

New automatic Citizens have been announced called the Kuroshio '64. Pretty detailed info with pics is available at Deployant. Very similar to the recent NK0000 series, Orient Bambinos and Seiko Cocktail Time.

Can't post a link because I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

debicks said:


> New automatic Citizens have been announced called the Kuroshio '64. Pretty detailed info with pics is available at Deployant. Very similar to the recent NK0000 series, Orient Bambinos and Seiko Cocktail Time.
> 
> Can't post a link because I don't have enough posts yet.


https://deployant.com/new-and-reviewed-citizen-kuroshio-64/

https://isochrono.com/citizen-kuroshio-64-an-affordable-and-vintage-styled-collection/

https://www.asiaone.com/business/citizen-revives-spirit-iconic-parawater-new-kuroshio-'64-part-citizen-asia-limited-series?page=0


----------



## Tekkamaki

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DigPT

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> https://deployant.com/new-and-reviewed-citizen-kuroshio-64/
> 
> https://isochrono.com/citizen-kuroshio-64-an-affordable-and-vintage-styled-collection/
> 
> https://www.asiaone.com/business/citizen-revives-spirit-iconic-parawater-new-kuroshio-'64-part-citizen-asia-limited-series?page=0
> 
> View attachment 14919321


Very very nice! Bring this to europe!


----------



## Jarvar

Any news on what updates the Citizen NY0040 models and the New Fugu Model this year might have? Miyota 8310 like the Revised Parawater?
A seller in Asia mentioned they would be updating in the second half of the year....


----------



## debicks

OmarShablotnik said:


> A few quick hits after a couple of hours on the wrist:
> 
> I have a 3 "Citizen Signature" models. This is on par. It's like an understated version. All the features, but without the "signature" branding, and well... a but more understated.
> 
> The bracelet is superb.
> 
> The balance is superb, too. I have it adjusted a *hair* loose on my wrist, and it is not wanting to roll around or capsize in any way.
> 
> It's light on the wrist, even being all Stainless (as opposed to Ti.) It's wearing effortlessly so far.


How's the blue dial? I'm trying to decide between the blue and black. The blue looks really pale in stock photos and I prefer a more dark/navy blue.


----------



## Ian_61

https://citizen.jp/the-citizen/25th/index.html


----------



## debicks

Ian_61 said:


> View attachment 14934099
> 
> 
> https://citizen.jp/the-citizen/25th/index.html


That is an incredible watch. Those gold flakes on the dial look awesome. And I like that they made just one model, not the endless LEs GS and Seiko is doing.


----------



## ZK2336

Just picked this up the other day!









To be honest I'm a little surprised it hasn't garnered more attention given all you get for the money. Maybe it's too similar in functionality to the Ti GMT Diver?


----------



## cuica

Citizen Italy has these new pilot watches. Per site, dimensions are 40mm but online I find a lot of sites stating 42mm. But they look very cool IMHO. I particularly like the case shape with a domed crystal, the crown and solid endlinks:

https://www.citizen.it/collezione/of-action/military/aw1620/aw1620-21e


----------



## HorologicOptic

These new pilots look solid. Do you have reference numbers for each? 

Also, is that a domed sapphire crystal or just mineral glass? Did they specify any AR coatings?


----------



## debicks

Citizen Italy is always on a different level. They have so many cool models.


----------



## cuica

HorologicOptic said:


> These new pilots look solid. Do you have reference numbers for each?
> 
> Also, is that a domed sapphire crystal or just mineral glass? Did they specify any AR coatings?


It's a domed mineral.
Model references are:

AW-1620-81E, black, bracelet, golden indexes+hands
AW-1620-81L, blue, bracelet, golden indexes+hands
AW-1620-13X, green, light brown leather
AW-1620-21E, black, dark brown leather


----------



## parv

To be released on Apr 16, 2020 is Promaster BN0156-13Z (-13W is in green) with non-stainless steel bracelet ...

https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=BN0156-13Z

... I am really linking the color (from the photo as is, I would have preferred bit darker shade of red).

The two main design differences between new red & green and old blue (BN0151-09L) & black (BN0150-28E) seem to be ...

chapter ring is in white/black, instead of dial-color/white;
 minute hand has the same color (is it metal?) outline as the hour hand, instead of orange.


----------



## rk1

As parv mentioned, amazing new colors, red and green. Need to see it in real life though.
BTW, the blue colored one (BN0151) isn't available in Japan?


----------



## konners

Please delete!


----------



## mi6_

rk1 said:


> As parv mentioned, amazing new colors, red and green. Need to see it in real life though.
> BTW, the blue colored one (BN0151) isn't available in Japan?
> 
> View attachment 15006467
> 
> 
> View attachment 15006471


What is with the white chapter rings? Overall I like them. Can't think of many red dial/red bezel dive watches. Green looks nice too.


----------



## TheBrownHope

arislan said:


> Buellrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't see an issue with your chapter ring. I definitely wouldn't put it in the same category as Seiko QC issues.
> 
> As far as lume goes, I think it looks good...maybe not Seiko good but I wouldn't expect much more from Citizen.
> 
> Lastly, the bezel...that too would annoy me. I have one that has some significant play. Makes like a click when you push it one way or the other, and I don't think adjusting the retaining ring would fix that. Fortunately, my Fugu doesn't have this issue.
> 
> With all that said, it's a very cool watch and I love the color way. I hope you enjoy it even with its deficiencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. you tell me. From 15 to 30 minutes the chapter ring is quite clearly off by at least 1mm. The angled shot pics I posted earlier is not obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Barely notice it but maybe it's the angle of the photos. I wouldn't let that bother me at all TBH. I guess for a "limited" run, yeah you'd think the QC would be ON POINT though.

Sorry for the late reply... beautiful watch!


----------



## Cobia

rk1 said:


> As parv mentioned, amazing new colors, red and green. Need to see it in real life though.
> BTW, the blue colored one (BN0151) isn't available in Japan?
> 
> View attachment 15006467
> 
> 
> View attachment 15006471


Interesting shades, looks like a candy apple red and alpine green, bright but im sure they'll look good on the wrist.


----------



## parv

parv said:


> To be released on Apr 16, 2020 is Promaster BN0156-13Z (-13W is in green) with non-stainless steel bracelet ...
> 
> https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=BN0156-13Z
> ...


I had asked Citizen USA around Apr 6, 2020 if one could buy the watch in above design via email & its Twitter account. I will update *if* I receive a response. Others also asking about the watches would only help.


----------



## gto05z

arislan said:


> Mine just came in. A few not so good observation. First is it has the classic Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..
> 
> Third the lume isn't applied evenly. It does last quite a bit into the night so that's a plus
> 
> Anyway it does look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is perfect, no issues at all


----------



## Worker

I had not seen this one mentioned. Please excuse if its been posted.

CITIZEN BJ2168-01E


----------



## Emceemon

Worker said:


> I had not seen this one mentioned. Please excuse if its been posted.
> 
> CITIZEN BJ2168-01E


Damn. This is a monster

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder

How can a serious dive watch have such an unreadable face. Total mess.


----------



## TimoJK

Worker said:


> I had not seen this one mentioned. Please excuse if its been posted.
> 
> CITIZEN BJ2168-01E


Is that a pressure meter? I.e. a depth sensor?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

gto05z said:


> arislan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just came in. A few not so good observation. First is it has the classic Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Second is the 60 click bezel is pretty loose both horizontally and vertically - seriously it's not hard to spec a bezel gasket that gives the right tolerance..
> 
> Third the lume isn't applied evenly. It does last quite a bit into the night so that's a plus
> 
> Anyway it does look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is perfect, no issues at all
> View attachment 15061183
Click to expand...

Where did you get yours?


----------



## huwp

TimoJK said:


> Is that a pressure meter? I.e. a depth sensor?


Yes, for this movement, the chronograph hand reads depth on the scale (0m, 3,6,9,12,15 etc) around the edge of the dial when underwater.

Also two other colourschemes, but ,yes, they are all kinda busy...


----------



## parv

parv said:


> I had asked Citizen USA around Apr 6, 2020 ... will update *if* I receive a response. Others also asking about the watches would only help.


_Indirectly_ Citizen USA might have replied, today, that it would not know what models would be released in future until, well, released. This was a response to my different query about a future Promaster Tough with elapsed time bezel (not the chronograph version).


----------



## arislan

TheBrownHope said:


> Where did you get yours?


https://www.watches88.com/cat_citizen_promaster.cfm


----------



## adnj

boy_wonder said:


> How can a serious dive watch have such an unreadable face. Total mess.


It seems to be similar to the BJ2000. Once in the water, not much is quickly noticable but the minute hand and the depth gauge hand.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp

https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC5001-00W

Looks pretty nice to me, I've been hoping for a GPS true diver's watch for years


----------



## Davidka

There's a blue variant as well. Both look amazing but I'd take the green.


----------



## parv

parv said:


> I had asked Citizen USA around Apr 6, 2020 if one could buy the watch in above design via email & its Twitter account. I will update *if* I receive a response. Others also asking about the watches would only help.


Got the direct reply, stating the obvious ...



> Thank you for your interest in our product. TWe're sorry to say that this model BN0156-13Z is not available in the US market.


... well, of course not; that is why I had asked about FUTURE availability in the first place.

Say People of Forum of Citizen, should I continue this subthread under a new thread?


----------



## v1triol

Saw them on IG, leaked as 399Eur watch.

NY010050m








NY010050x


----------



## Miklos86

huwp said:


> https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC5001-00W
> 
> Looks pretty nice to me, I've been hoping for a GPS true diver's watch for years
> 
> View attachment 15092391


Apparently Citizen and Casio people frequent the same sake-place, because Casio is due to release a pair of similar dive watches, also in June. Behold the Oceanus OCW-P2000. Almost identical size and weigth, also Ti with surface-hardening (one has DLC bezel) but instead of GPS, the Oceanus has radio and bluetooth sync. Beyond time-sync and world-time setting the bluetooth is also used to set the tide graph and keep dive log with dedicated smartphone app. It has stopwatch, second timezone and LED light as well. However, costs almost 40% more than the Citizen. More info here: https://www.g-central.com/oceanus-cachalot-ocw-p2000-1st-oceanus-divers-200m-watch/









I don't mean to highjack the thread or advertise Casio here. I was set on getting the Oceanus, but really dig the Citizen as well. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## yinzburgher

Copied from the NY0040 thread HERE

Now some more Citizen Promaster "Fugu" releases for Asian markets. These have been upsized from 42mm to 44mm and upgraded from a mineral to sapphire glass. They also have a different strap and a 120-click bezel rather than 60. The retail price is HK $2,880 with the exception of the full lume dial variant, which is limited to 2000 pieces with a price of HK $3,380.

LINK TO THE CITIZEN PRESS RELEASE

LINK TO THE CITIZEN PRODUCT PAGES









NY0110-13E above









NY0118-11A above









NY0111-11E above

















NY0119-19X above

Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Citizen Promaster NY011
Diameter: 44mm
Thickness: 13.1mm
Weight: 106 grams
Water resistance: Diver's 200m with screw-down crown
Movement: Automatic self-winding
Caliber: Miyota 8203
Power reserve: 40 hours
Accuracy: +/- 20 seconds per day
Crystal: Sapphire glass
Features: Day, date, unidirectional rotating bezel, luminous hands and indices, ISO 6425 compliance


----------



## arislan

I'm digging these new military 3 handers, 42.5mm and about 50mm L2L. Three color variations, 2 with bracelet, this gold & version version without.


----------



## Ziptie

arislan said:


> I'm digging these new military 3 handers


Very nice. What's the model number?


----------



## debicks

Great watch. Could be a nice affordable alternative to the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date.


----------



## arislan

Ziptie said:


> Very nice. What's the model number?


BM7483-15X for the green & gold. BM7480-81E and BM7480-81L for the other 2 with bracelet which has black and blue face. There's also chrono versions of these.


----------



## 13gsc13

Really like the 44mm Fugu
Anyone know the strap width?


----------



## Ziptie

arislan said:


> BM7483-15X for the green & gold. BM7480-81E and BM7480-81L for the other 2 with bracelet which has black and blue face. There's also chrono versions of these.


And looks like the BM7480-13x on leather with a cream face.


----------



## siliciferous

arislan said:


>


Now I'd love one of these with the faux gold finish...


----------



## TheBrownHope

Trying to find this out as well. Want to know if I could use my 2nd gen Fugu bracelets.


----------



## TheBrownHope

13gsc13 said:


> Really like the 44mm Fugu
> Anyone know the strap width?


Trying to find this out as well. Want to know if I could use my 2nd gen Fugu bracelets.


----------



## 13gsc13

I’m Really hoping they went to 22mm strap width


----------



## espiga

arislan said:


> I'm digging these new military 3 handers, 42.5mm and about 50mm L2L. Three color variations, 2 with bracelet, this gold & version version without.


Thank you arislan for the post!
Beautiful new Citizen.

Best regards.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Any word on new titanium models for the 50th anniversary of their titanium line? Sure would love a 40mm solar diver


----------



## mi6_

Citizen seems to be stuck in the oversized watch fad. Other than the 42mm NY0040 and FUGU series I don’t think they make any dive watches smaller than that. Every Eco-Drive diver is 44mm+ at the moment. Citizen Promaster BN0100-51E at 41mm is probably the last “smaller” diver they made, but it wears fairly big for a 41mm watch.


----------



## selbram3

mi6_ said:


> Citizen seems to be stuck in the oversized watch fad. Other than the 42mm NY0040 and FUGU series I don't think they make any dive watches smaller than that. Every Eco-Drive diver is 44mm+ at the moment. Citizen Promaster BN0100-51E at 41mm is probably the last "smaller" diver they made, but it wears fairly big for a 41mm watch.


This is my biggest problem with Citizen. Citizen, please make some watches with reasonable size and I will buy them.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Seiko seems to be reading this forum finally, maybe Citizen will wake up too. Their current offerings are dreadful. So many watches and all wrong in their own way. They need a Jonny Ive type person to improve the ethos.


----------



## JohnM67

mi6_ said:


> Citizen seems to be stuck in the oversized watch fad. Other than the 42mm NY0040 and FUGU series I don't think they make any dive watches smaller than that. Every Eco-Drive diver is 44mm+ at the moment. Citizen Promaster BN0100-51E at 41mm is probably the last "smaller" diver they made, but it wears fairly big for a 41mm watch.


I'm with you all the way. So many great designs let down by being oversized.
Apart from that, their revamped NY line is giving Seiko a run for their money.
This for example (not my picture):










On its way to me right now and I can't wait.
I have a Fugu and an older NY and they wear perfectly on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## tentimestwenty

I don't know. I used to be a designer so I'm pickier than most but the polish on the band looks like a pawn shop watch and the red hand could never allow it to get to sophisticated level. I'm sure the movement and the construction is better than Seiko, but honestly I buy a watch to match what I wear as much as to have it work.Citizen had some divers in the past 5-10 years that were already perfect. They seem to discontinue all the good ones in favour of making something with 2 or three inferior design choices. For example, I like the two Tough watches but the black one has a crap band and the bracelet one has red second hand. Couldn't they just use the same second hand on the black and save money and have it look better?



JM252 said:


> I'm with you all the way. So many great designs let down by being oversized.
> Apart from that, their revamped NY line is giving Seiko a run for their money.
> This for example (not my picture):
> 
> View attachment 15347718
> 
> 
> On its way to me right now and I can't wait.
> I have a Fugu and an older NY and they wear perfectly on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## dgaddis

I want a solar powered radio controlled diver that's thin and doesn't have a bunch of extra crap on the dial. I don't care too much about case size, but the shorter the lug to lug the better. If it was DuraTect titanium, even better.

No one makes this watch as far as I know. I don't understand why not.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

selbram3 said:


> This is my biggest problem with Citizen. Citizen, please make some watches with reasonable size and I will buy them.


We all have different preferences. Personally, my sweet spot is 44m or 45mm (yet I have a Seiko dive watch I love that's 47mm), and I don't like thin watches. I look for 14mm or 15mm thickness. I don't have a huge wrist (around 7 1/4 or 7 3/8), but I'm tall (6'5), so maybe that's why I like a watch with some heft. To each his own.


----------



## adnj

dgaddis said:


> I want a solar powered radio controlled diver that's thin and doesn't have a bunch of extra crap on the dial. I don't care too much about case size, but the shorter the lug to lug the better. If it was DuraTect titanium, even better.
> 
> No one makes this watch as far as I know. I don't understand why not.


I'm not certain what your definition of thin is but try the Seiko SBDN019 Air Diver Titanium Solar

edit: Oops. Radio controlled.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> I want a solar powered radio controlled diver that's thin and doesn't have a bunch of extra crap on the dial. I don't care too much about case size, but the shorter the lug to lug the better. If it was DuraTect titanium, even better.
> 
> No one makes this watch as far as I know. I don't understand why not.


I hear you, I have several NY00XX's I also own this watch: (I know, not CZN)









Dial is probably too complex, but this is all you mentioned 13mm thickness, 21mm lug, 43mm, 47mm L to Lug. poor pic, sorry.
This is an OCW-650T, not certified diver, but 200M WR, screw case back, very good bezel action, Sapphire, great dial and lume.
Nice bracelet, solid end links, Ti Solar Atomic. Out of production. I like this and wear it a fair amount. The refelctivity and 
dial design are really well done on almost all Oceanus models, many are overdone for me, but the work is quality.
The only weakness is branding, where they tend toward the verbose, a disease they caught from their success of G-Shock I guess.

Here is the newest Oceanus diver, but its 51.8 x 48.5 x 15.9 millimeters and probably too thick and too busy:
Assembled in their Premium Production plant, shared with Seiko's Grand Seiko assembly line, so very nice finish work.
Has diver specific coms with your phone. Tide data is above the 3 o'clock dial
A fair amount of Casio peeps are disabling the Bluetooth and going all radio control updates on their watches.
It's a looker though. Maybe $1,850ish. Would like that at 42mm.


----------



## Realize

mi6_ said:


> Citizen seems to be stuck in the oversized watch fad. Other than the 42mm NY0040 and FUGU series I don't think they make any dive watches smaller than that. Every Eco-Drive diver is 44mm+ at the moment. Citizen Promaster BN0100-51E at 41mm is probably the last "smaller" diver they made, but it wears fairly big for a 41mm watch.


I love the BN0100. If only the lugs were slightly curved and 22mm lugs instead of 23mm...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Hacknwind said:


> I hear you, I have several NY00XX's I also own this watch: (I know, not CZN)
> 
> View attachment 15348678
> 
> Dial is probably too complex, but this is all you mentioned 13mm thickness, 21mm lug, 43mm, 47mm L to Lug. poor pic, sorry.
> This is an OCW-650T, not certified diver, but 200M WR, screw case back, very good bezel action, Sapphire, great dial and lume.
> Nice bracelet, solid end links, Ti Solar Atomic. Out of production. I like this and wear it a fair amount. The refelctivity and
> dial design are really well done on almost all Oceanus models, many are overdone for me, but the work is quality.
> The only weakness is branding, where they tend toward the verbose, a disease they caught from their success of G-Shock I guess.
> 
> Here is the newest Oceanus diver, but its 51.8 x 48.5 x 15.9 millimeters and probably too thick and too busy:
> Assembled in their Premium Production plant, shared with Seiko's Grand Seiko assembly line, so very nice finish work.
> Has diver specific coms with your phone. Tide data is above the 3 o'clock dial
> A fair amount of Casio peeps are disabling the Bluetooth and going all radio control updates on their watches.
> It's a looker though. Maybe $1,850ish. Would like that at 42mm.


Yeah the new Oceanus diver is both too big and too busy for my taste. I do love Oceanus tho! I had an S100 and sold it and bought a T200 which I enjoy even more than the S100.


----------



## rk1

Someone bought the new BN0156-13Z / BN0156-13W and can upload a wrist shot?
I am sure those two will give the blue BN0151 a run for his money.


----------



## dgaddis

rk1 said:


> Someone bought the new BN0156-13Z / BN0156-13W and can upload a wrist shot?
> I am sure those two will give the blue BN0151 a run for his money.


There's some YouTube videos already.


----------



## huwp

I wrote a quick first impressions review here:
citizen's members, let's see your citizen


----------



## dgaddis

huwp said:


> View attachment 15360082
> 
> 
> I wrote a quick first impressions review here:
> citizen's members, let's see your citizen


I've got a 0151 and while I like it a lot one nitpick of mine is the color of the indices. They're not white, they're kinda dirty looking up close (you can see some silver mixed in with the whiter lume), which makes them look silver-ish from a bit of a distance. On the plus side they match the markings on the bezel. On the downside the color doesn't match the lume on the hands which is more of a pure white (talking daylight here, at night the actual lume color the same best I can tell). Is this one the same way?


----------



## huwp

dgaddis said:


> On the downside the color doesn't match the lume on the hands which is more of a pure white (talking daylight here, at night the actual lume color the same best I can tell). Is this one the same way?


I can't really tell, so If it is, it obviously doesn't offend me.

This is the one I was asking about the feasibility of changing the chapter ring, by the way


----------



## espiga

Good Morning,

New Nighthawk





Promaster Nighthawk Black Dial Leather Strap BJ7135-02E | CITIZEN


With a 42mm three-piece case, the Promaster Nighthawk from Citizen is inspired by the clean, sleek lines of military stealth helicopters. This watch possesses an all-black design — including a leather strap — and bold white accents alongside advanced features such as Eco-Drive technology, dual...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## dgaddis

OmarShablotnik said:


> Just arrived: NB1041-84L Automatic. Sapphire (on both sides,) 9011 mvt, and very nice. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 14029611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029613
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029615
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029617


Hey @OmarShablotnik if you're still around the forum, what are your thoughts on this watch now, a little over a year later? I just ordered the black dial version.


----------



## Maddog1970

New GPS diver landed today....


----------



## tentimestwenty

Citizen Super Titanium Watch Collection


Pioneers in the titanium watch game, Citizen is celebrating 50 years of lightweight durable timepieces with the release of this new collection. Since the X-8 Chronometer hit the market in 1970, the watchmaker has been faithful to titanium and has...




uncrate.com


----------



## sscob1

Maddog1970 said:


> New GPS diver landed today....
> 
> View attachment 15431953


Beautiful!!


----------



## sscob1

CA0649-06X


----------



## Maddog1970

My 2nd recent Citizen, with the new black nighthawk.....

.....been without a nighthawk for a while, previously owning a regular, blue angels and Havana version at various times......

this is a nice stealth colourway, familiar dial setup....not sure about the strap, ur hey, got lots of spare ones!

couple of pic......


----------



## Okapi001

Promaster "Hulk" incoming. My very first Citizen.


----------



## Igorek

tentimestwenty said:


> View attachment 15435145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Super Titanium Watch Collection
> 
> 
> Pioneers in the titanium watch game, Citizen is celebrating 50 years of lightweight durable timepieces with the release of this new collection. Since the X-8 Chronometer hit the market in 1970, the watchmaker has been faithful to titanium and has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncrate.com


Finally Citizen did something that looks nice and reasonably sized


----------



## fillerbunny

sscob1 said:


> CA0649-06X
> View attachment 15443066


So, a CA0641-16X with a darker brown strap, then?


----------



## Ziptie

Igorek said:


> Finally Citizen did something that looks nice and reasonably sized


For you maybe. Anything below 42mm looks comical on my wrist.


----------



## Okapi001

Arrived today.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> For you maybe. Anything below 42mm looks comical on my wrist.


That could be your look, bro, comical never goes out of fashion

1987









2013









2020


----------



## Watch19

Okapi001 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 15453340


Nice pickup!
Looks much better in real life than in the factory pic; as usual.


----------



## Ziptie

Looks like there is a new color of the CB0177 out. Nice aviator in a 42mm DLC Duratect case. I'm loving my CB0171. Spendy as Citizens go, but there are deals out there if you look.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Citizen is continuing the new design theme of the Promaster Sky GPS watches to include new RC models. The good news, they are still Duratect MRK, a new variant even, MRK Gold and some are MRK + DLC, the bad news, no micro-adjust clasp and pricy.










I'm expecting the old crop of "Pilot" watches (with the internal E6B slide rule / flight computer) will soon be discontinued.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

There is also a new The Citizen Cal. 0100





『The CITIZEN』　 世界最高精度「年差±１秒」の光発電エコ･ドライブ　初のステンレススチール採用モデルが新登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『The CITIZEN』　 世界最高精度「年差±１秒」の光発電エコ･ドライブ　初のステンレススチール採用モデルが新登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## yinzburgher

A new titanium automatic watch is up on Citizen Europe's site. It would be nice to see Citizen US release more of these automatic models as well.

CITIZEN NH9120 MODELS

Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Citizen Super Titanium Automatic
References: Black-NH9120-11E; Silver-NH9120-88A; Blue-NH9120-88L
Case material: Super Titanium, Duratect STC
Case diameter: 41mm
Thickness: 11.4mm
Lug width: 22mm
Weight: 98 grams
Crystal: Sapphire glass
Water resistance: 100m
Movement: Automatic Miyota Caliber 8229
Power reserve: 40 hours
Price: €329 to €349


























Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## OmarShablotnik

dgaddis said:


> Hey @OmarShablotnik if you're still around the forum, what are your thoughts on this watch now, a little over a year later? I just ordered the black dial version.


Hey There

I poke in from time to time still but not daily.

I actually had this piece on my wrist for most of last week. I rather like it. Very accurate; I had +5 sec after 8 days on the wrist.

Enjoy!


----------



## geosta

CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen is continuing the new design theme of the Promaster Sky GPS watches to include new RC models. The good news, they are still Duratect MRK, a new variant even, MRK Gold and some are MRK + DLC, the bad news, no micro-adjust clasp and pricy.
> 
> <snip>


Wow those dials are so busy! I really hope they don't do a Blue Angels version of those because I don't particularly want one, but I'll feel compelled to get one


----------



## parv

Citizen Hong Kong shows an automatic Super Titanium (500 count, Asia Limited) in NY0105-81E. It has black bracelet, -dial, & -bezel.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

parv said:


> Citizen Hong Kong shows an automatic Super Titanium (500 count, Asia Limited) in NY0105-81E. It has black bracelet, -dial, & -bezel.


Not just black, but Duratect DLC. Interesting limited edition.


----------



## Ziptie

I recently picked up both a CB0171-11L and CB0177-31E and wrote a review of the entire family at Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family

View attachment 15480447


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The US gets a new basic Nighthawk, meanwhile only Italy gets a new radio controlled Nighthawk.



CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen Italy strikes again. The radio controlled "Nighthawks" have been updated.
> 
> This what they were like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new generation, only for the Italian market as far as I can tell, caliber H145, 5-band RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure these would sell great in the rest of Europe and the USA and even Japan. Incomprehensible...


----------



## geosta

Love the CB2030 blue dial, that looks fantastic


----------



## Ziptie

The H145 is my favorite movement these days, I’m up to four watches with it. It’s in the CB017x family, as well as my CB0120 and CB0160. It’s got global radio, antimag, impact resistance, needle-correction, super easy world time adjustment... Set & forget. I’m glad citizen is putting it in so many new models.


----------



## yinzburgher

The new Citizen C7 series being introduced by Citizen Hong Kong is a reboot of the Crystal Seven series first introduced in 1965. There are 12 models to choose from.

PRESS RELEASE / MODELS / SPECS

THE C7 COLLECTION ON CITIZEN HK

CITIZEN HK ON INSTAGRAM































Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Citizen C7 "Crystal Seven"
References: NH8390-11X; NH8390-03X; NH8395-00E; NH8390-89A; NH8397-80H; NH8396-82E; NH8390-20L; NH8390-20H; NH8393-05A; NH8390-71L; NH8394-70H; NH8395-77E
Case material: Stainless Steel
Case diameter: 40.2mm
Thickness: 13.1mm
Lug width: 20mm
Movement: Automatic Miyota Calibre 8200
Power reserve: 40 hours
Strap: Calf Leather Strap
Water Resistance: 50 meters / 5 bar
Crystal: Mineral Glass
Warranty: 3 years warranty
Price: Starting at HK $1,880; approximately $242 USD


































HYPEBEAST

DLMAG

-- I've been wondering for a few years if or when Citizen might reintroduce either the Crystal Seven or Eagle 7 line of watches. I could probably nitpick a few minor details here and there based on my personal preferences......but overall I think this is a very good-looking and a fitting re-interpretation. And I'm happy to see they didn't just remake one of their old models. This is a definitely a new release targeting someone like me and there's no question I'll be purchasing one. So it just leaves the questions of which one, when, from where, and at what price? Anybody have any favorite colors/variants?


----------



## HorologicOptic

yinzburgher said:


> The new Citizen C7 series


Is it just me or are a couple of these giving off a bit of a maximalist H. Moser & Cie. vibe?


----------



## Catalyzt

sscob1 said:


> CA0649-06X
> View attachment 15443066
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> fillerbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, a CA0641-16X with a darker brown strap, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the Citizen site, and this was actually released in 2017-- I thought so, b/c I've had my eye on the black one for a while, and just scored a mint refurb for $90, which arrived on Sunday. So maybe not new, but I'm a fan-- wears smaller than a 44m, I haven't been able to take it off all week.
Click to expand...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Speaking of retro, those 1974 Cryston Prototype re-issues that Italy got also made it to Japan, with even more variants.

Italy









Japan









And Citizen Japan also has some (new) retro ana-digi temp watches


----------



## kitimon

Does anyone know what the difference is between these Ana-digi Temps and the reissues from before? Or are they just another straight reissue?


----------



## Domo

I only just learned this existed - a L.E. of 16 for their 100th anniversary - platinum case and JPY3,600,000 to boot. It's using the cal. 0910 from the bygone automatic The Citizen days...













シチズンと田中貴金属ジュエリーによる、新しい時代を刻む時計 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトシチズンと田中貴金属ジュエリーによる、新しい時代を刻む時計のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## aalin13

New mechanical watch in The Citizen line, made with collaboration with La Joux-Perret. Not cheap at $6,000, but looks like a worthy competitor against the new Grand Seikos.









Introducing Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200 In-House - Specs, Price


Luxury sports design and high-end mechanics, fusion of Japanese and Swiss watchmaking cultures. Meet the Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200.




monochrome-watches.com





EDIT
There's a white dial LE and a blue dial in this link.








メカニカルモデル（Caliber0200）｜The CITIZEN ブランドサイト


より正確で、より美しい機械式時計へ。新たな自社製機械式ムーブメントを搭載した「メカニカルモデル　Caliber 0200」についてご紹介します。【The CITIZEN（ザ・シチズン）」ブランドサイト】




citizen.jp


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is the press release for the Caliber 0200 新たな自社製機械式ムーブメントCaliber 0200を搭載した　『The CITIZEN』メカニカルモデルを2021年8月発売 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］

But that's not all that's coming in 2021!

An affordable homage to the 1,300 meter Professional Diver!!!!!!! 『シチズン プロマスター』　1982年に発売した「プロフェッショナルダイバー」をオマージュ　「エコ・ドライブ ダイバー200m」 が登場 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］









Also new, a high-end mechanical diver 『シチズン プロマスター』　強化耐磁仕様のメカニカルダイバーズウオッチが登場　外装にスーパーチタニウム™を使用し軽さを実現　2021年5月発売予定 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］










And finally even more mechanical watches, a complete new Series 8
モダン・スポーティデザインの機械式時計ブランドとして　『Series 8（シリーズエイト）』再始動　2021年8月発売 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## yosukesan

aalin13 said:


> New mechanical watch in The Citizen line, made with collaboration with La Joux-Perret. Not cheap at $6,000, but looks like a worthy competitor against the new Grand Seikos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200 In-House - Specs, Price
> 
> 
> Luxury sports design and high-end mechanics, fusion of Japanese and Swiss watchmaking cultures. Meet the Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> There's a white dial LE and a blue dial in this link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> メカニカルモデル（Caliber0200）｜The CITIZEN ブランドサイト
> 
> 
> より正確で、より美しい機械式時計へ。新たな自社製機械式ムーブメントを搭載した「メカニカルモデル　Caliber 0200」についてご紹介します。【The CITIZEN（ザ・シチズン）」ブランドサイト】
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp


Detail of The Citizen. Manually translated.
RRP reaches some rolex and Spring drive GS. Not sure this is value for money.


Brand /Product NameThe CITIZEN　/ Mechanical ModelRefNC0200-90E（Selected Boutique model）note: Black dial
NC0200-81L (Selected Boutique model）note: Black bluerelease dateAug of 2021 note: might be JDM ?RRP605,000 yen（excluding V.A.T 550,000 yen）Case and BandStainless steelglasssapphire glassdia / thichness40.0mm / 10.9mm（designed）specs- Cal.0200: automatic and handwind

daily diff－3～＋5 sec
Power reserve 60 hours
28,800 bhp, 26 j
5 bar pressure
glass back
with in-house accuracy certificate
guarantee5 years (owner registration required)


----------



## sky21

yosukesan said:


> Detail of The Citizen. Manually translated.
> RRP reaches some rolex and Spring drive GS. Not sure this is value for money.
> 
> 
> Brand /Product NameThe CITIZEN　/ Mechanical ModeRefNC0200-90E（Selected Boutique model）note: Black dial
> NC0200-81L (Selected Boutique model）note: Black bluerelease dateAug of 2021 note: might be JDM ?RRP605,000 yen（excluding V.A.T 550,000 yen）Case and BandStainless steelglasssapphire glassdia / thichness40.0mm / 10.9mm（designed）specs- Cal.0200: automatic and andwind
> 
> daily diff－3～＋5
> Power reserve 60 hours
> 28,800 bhp, 26 j
> 5 bar pressure
> glass back
> with in-house accuracy certificate
> guarantee5 years (owner registration required)


Thank you very much for manually translating all of that information for us. That will be very helpful to anyone considering a JDM purchase from outside Japan as it is often difficult to get accurate complete translations of all the specifications.


----------



## debicks

Great job by Citizen! Finally a high end mechanical from them although would be even better if it was 10 bar WR, especially for an integrated bracelet "sports watch." The price is also a bit steep at 6k. That movement though...wow. And the case and dial finishing looks awesome.


----------



## Commisar

aalin13 said:


> New mechanical watch in The Citizen line, made with collaboration with La Joux-Perret. Not cheap at $6,000, but looks like a worthy competitor against the new Grand Seikos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200 In-House - Specs, Price
> 
> 
> Luxury sports design and high-end mechanics, fusion of Japanese and Swiss watchmaking cultures. Meet the Citizen Mechanical Model Caliber 0200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> There's a white dial LE and a blue dial in this link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> メカニカルモデル（Caliber0200）｜The CITIZEN ブランドサイト
> 
> 
> より正確で、より美しい機械式時計へ。新たな自社製機械式ムーブメントを搭載した「メカニカルモデル　Caliber 0200」についてご紹介します。【The CITIZEN（ザ・シチズン）」ブランドサイト】
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp


Very nice that Citizen is testing the movement cased.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Series 8-Official Site [CITIZEN]

Series 8 Relaunch - Modern and Sporty Mechanical Watches CITIZEN releases three new mechanical watch models with magnetic resistance

Another interesting one. Seems like a more affordable version with an integrated bracelet, 10 bar WR, 9 series movement and lots of choices. Price ranging from 1200 to 2000 USD. Great job by Citizen.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

yosukesan said:


> Detail of The Citizen. Manually translated.
> RRP reaches some rolex and Spring drive GS. Not sure this is value for money.


Thank you for the translation. 

Re. the price, the stated accuracy - and the testing regime - matches Grand Seiko's hi-beats, albeit with lower power reserve. If this pricing holds approximately when it comes to the US, it could end up as a decent bargain, for US Citizen ADs often cut very favorable deals on high-end models.


----------



## debicks




----------



## Ziptie

I’m kind of in love with the iridescent honeycomb dial on the model 831.


----------



## boy_wonder

CitizenPromaster said:


> Here is the press release for the Caliber 0200 新たな自社製機械式ムーブメントCaliber 0200を搭載した　『The CITIZEN』メカニカルモデルを2021年8月発売 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> But that's not all that's coming in 2021!
> 
> An affordable homage to the 1,300 meter Professional Diver!!!!!!! 『シチズン プロマスター』　1982年に発売した「プロフェッショナルダイバー」をオマージュ　「エコ・ドライブ ダイバー200m」 が登場 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> View attachment 15745025


Wow, will have to get that first black and gold version. Searched for an original for a while but soon gave up. The new version would be a perfect forever holiday watch that'll just look better with age. Already planned what to move on in the collection to finance it.


----------



## TJ19

Awesome!


----------



## U_Devrim

so, a nice suprise for me.. I was expecting (sooner or later) Citizen or Seiko to release a solar "Ingenieur" - (to be honest, most likely to be from Seiko Brightz line), but it came from Citizen, as an automatic version..

Ladies and Gentemen, please, let me introduce the (not The) Citizen Ingenieur (even it has anti-magnetic resistance of 16,000 A/m)..









Additional to this, "The" Citizen Ingenieur;









Definitely I will order one of them, when they will be released in August..


----------



## Ziptie

U_Devrim said:


> so, a nice suprise for me.. I was expecting (sooner or later) Citizen or Seiko to release a solar "Ingenieur" - (to be honest, most likely to be from Seiko Brightz line), but it came from Citizen, as an automatic version..
> 
> Ladies and Gentemen, please, let me introduce the (not The) Citizen Ingenieur (even it has anti-magnetic resistance of 16,000 A/m)..
> View attachment 15753717
> 
> 
> Additional to this, "The" Citizen Ingenieur;
> View attachment 15753718
> 
> 
> Definitely I will order one of them, when they will be released in August..


Link? Specs? Don't be such a tease!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> Link? Specs? Don't be such a tease!


They are all over this page and previous page ;-)


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## U_Devrim

Ziptie said:


> Link? Specs? Don't be such a tease!


) it was already mentioned in previous posts, so, I didn't enter to too many details..

www.citizen.jp has all the info we need..


----------



## Ziptie

U_Devrim said:


> ) it was already mentioned in previous posts, so, I didn't enter to too many details..
> 
> www.citizen.jp has all the info we need..


Ah, I missed the reference to the IWC model, and assumed these were additional new releases. That's what I get for reading first thing in the morning. I appreciate your patience. 

Cc @CitizenPromaster ;


----------



## boy_wonder

Haven't looked forward so much to a Citizen release for years. Great to see a nice simple dial on a chunky promaster. Citizen have such a great back catalogue of distinctive tough tool watches , so good they are revisiting this classic and it's fairly affordable.


----------



## Charliejadk

boy_wonder said:


> Haven't looked forward so much to a Citizen release for years. Great to see a nice simple dial on a chunky promaster. Citizen have such a great back catalogue of distinctive tough tool watches , so good they are revisiting this classic and it's fairly affordable.
> View attachment 15754725


Very cool looking watch!


----------



## 2500M_Sub

boy_wonder said:


> Haven't looked forward so much to a Citizen release for years. Great to see a nice simple dial on a chunky promaster. Citizen have such a great back catalogue of distinctive tough tool watches , so good they are revisiting this classic and it's fairly affordable.
> View attachment 15754725


Dang wish they would have made this one an updated 1300m but will try and pick one up to satisfy my lack of a 1300m in the collection. Plus I do not have a solar watch so thats my excuse to get one.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder

New pictures and info regarding the new BN0220 and variants appearing on the web. Supposedly hitting Spain in August. Am still taken by it, definitely on my buy list. (black and gold)


----------



## tentimestwenty

Would be great if they made an updated version without the shroud. That would be a killer 40mm titanium watch.



boy_wonder said:


> New pictures and info regarding the new BN0220 and variants appearing on the web. Supposedly hitting Spain in August. Am still taken by it, definitely on my buy list. (black and gold)
> View attachment 15786899
> View attachment 15786902
> View attachment 15786903


----------



## mi6_

These look really cool. Unfortunately at 46.5mm diameter and 14.3mm my dainty 6.5” wrist won’t handle one. Really cool dial and design though and love the pop of colour.


----------



## edotkim

I bet the new BN0220 (and family) will be a lot more wearable than its dimensions suggest-mainly due to the fact that it essentially has no lugs, meaning that 46.5mm is both its width _and_ its lug-to-lug dimension.

I have a 6.6" wrist and one of my favorite watches is my Seiko SUN065 Kinetic, which measures 47.5mm across, but has very short lugs (the SUN's lug-to-lug is 51.5mm, so a fair bit taller than the Citizen BN0220's lug-to-lug).

I really dig the BN0220's unapologetically industrial look and, like @boy_wonder, the black/gold is my favorite (I don't dig the camo dials of the other color ways). I keeping fingers crossed that it'll be available at a shop near me so that I can try it on.



mi6_ said:


> These look really cool. Unfortunately at 46.5mm diameter and 14.3mm my dainty 6.5" wrist won't handle one. Really cool dial and design though and love the pop of colour.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This website got a look at all the 2021 models, so fresh photos: シチズン2021年春夏の時計新製品 - 展示会から実機写真でお届け | マイナビニュース (mynavi.jp)


----------



## boy_wonder

Nice pics in that link. Thanks. The new auto promaster looks good too, shame it's auto and so expensive.


----------



## StrangeQuark

CitizenPromaster said:


> This website got a look at all the 2021 models, so fresh photos: シチズン2021年春夏の時計新製品 - 展示会から実機写真でお届け | マイナビニュース (mynavi.jp)


Wow! It looks like they're making the Caliber 0200 watch in three different versions: the "asphalt" dial (that I don't care for), a blue and a white. That's fantastic!


----------



## Zero5

CitizenPromaster said:


> This website got a look at all the 2021 models, so fresh photos: シチズン2021年春夏の時計新製品 - 展示会から実機写真でお届け | マイナビニュース (mynavi.jp)


Wow that blue "The Citizen" is really speaking to me


----------



## 2500M_Sub

boy_wonder said:


> New pictures and info regarding the new BN0220 and variants appearing on the web. Supposedly hitting Spain in August. Am still taken by it, definitely on my buy list. (black and gold)
> View attachment 15786899
> View attachment 15786902
> View attachment 15786903


Those look great, wish they had a black with silver, so guess I may be in for the blue camo dial.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

FWIW IppoJapan is taking orders for some (all?) of the new Citizen models.

The mechanicals are expensive! THE CITIZEN

The blocky dive watches don't do anything for me.


----------



## dgaddis

The automatic divers dial reminds me of the Seink mini turtle dial as far as the marker shapes. They're different, but similar.










vs


----------



## Aspirin-san

Man I love Citizen... they are like that one quiet kid that sits in the back, but punches hard when he decides to step in


----------



## Vicbitter

dgaddis said:


>


Any links to these?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Vicbitter said:


> Any links to these?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Links to what?


----------



## Vicbitter

dgaddis said:


> Links to what?


Sorry, webpage.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Vicbitter said:


> Sorry, webpage.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


IppoJapan is taking orders for them, tho I don't know if they actually have them in stock yet or not.









PROMASTER







www.ippojapanwatch.com


----------



## CitizenPromaster

They were scheduled to be released in May...


----------



## dgaddis

CitizenPromaster said:


> They were scheduled to be released in May...


My one experience buying from Ippo they sold me a Seiko mini turtle that turns out they didn't have in stock. But to their credit they did have it shipped out within a week.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

dgaddis said:


> My one experience buying from Ippo they sold me a Seiko mini turtle that turns out they didn't have in stock. But to their credit they did have it shipped out within a week.


I don't doubt that they intent to ship the watches they sell, but it seems they are just pre-selling at this point.


----------



## tentimestwenty

NEW stunner - NB1050-59A - ~$700USD. Hands could be a little thicker. Looking forward to seeing the bracelet quality.


----------



## Dante80

tentimestwenty said:


> NEW stunner - NB1050-59A - ~$700USD. Hands could be a little thicker. Looking forward to seeing the bracelet quality.


Those use a PTiC coating on steel. Bracelet looks good but pretty basic (two micro-adjusts, push pins).
































































The 19mm lug width is the only downside as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dante80

Also, two new basic Chronomasters are coming.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Really not a fan of the weird phoenix logo on the new Chronomasters.


----------



## tmnc

Dante80 said:


> The 19mm lug width is the only downside as far as I'm concerned.


This looks like a mini NB1041-84L which I've always liked minus the 41mm. This new one looks better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

NB6004-83E - Titanium + Saphir


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The ana-digi temp watches are coming with limited edition Star Wars colors, for those that are into that. Might be tricky to buy them though.










『シチズンコレクション』　スター・ウォーズの人気キャラクターをデザインモチーフにしたアナデジテンプ限定モデルが登場　2021年5月6日から先行予約開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## RegularStormy

tentimestwenty said:


> Really not a fan of the weird phoenix logo on the new Chronomasters.


Is the simplified bird the new logo going forwards for Chronomasters? The older one looks better to me.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

So heard back from the Global Citizen Customer Service and they confirmed that the black and blue dials will be hitting the US late summer. Thinking these will show up to Macys, so I can check them out in real life. I do not care for two tone but not sold on the blue camo dial either, but will pick up one of them unless they are totally hideous in person.

Regards,

Ren

[/url


----------



## Worker

2500M_Sub said:


> So heard back from the Global Citizen Customer Service and they confirmed that the black and blue dials will be hitting the US late summer. Thinking these will show up to Macys, so I can check them out in real life. I do not care for two tone but not sold on the blue camo dial either, but will pick up one of them unless they are totally hideous in person.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren
> 
> [/url


That's great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Worker said:


> That's great! Thanks for the info!


Figured I would pass the info on in case folks in the US contact US Customer Service as they told me that they didnt see them scheduled to be part of the US inventory but said I should Contact Global CS for confirmation, and glad I did. Now the wait begins 

Regards,

Ren


----------



## behnam

Okapi001 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 15453340


nice watch, model plz?


----------



## Okapi001

behnam said:


> nice watch, model plz?








Promaster Automatik Titanium Diver 200m NY0100-50XE – Citizen Watch Europe







www.citizenwatch.eu


----------



## jil_sander

tentimestwenty said:


> NEW stunner - NB1050-59A - ~$700USD. Hands could be a little thicker. Looking forward to seeing the bracelet quality.
> View attachment 15860005


That model has already been discounted to 500$ in Japan before its relase!

NB1041-84E's MSRP is around 800$, but now you can get it for sub 400$ so I presume this model will follow the same path in the end.


----------



## xmulder

CitizenPromaster said:


> The ana-digi temp watches are coming with limited edition Star Wars colors, for those that are into that. Might be tricky to buy them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズンコレクション』　スター・ウォーズの人気キャラクターをデザインモチーフにしたアナデジテンプ限定モデルが登場　2021年5月6日から先行予約開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


Citizen US site has a couple different styles of the Star Wars Ana-Digi versions listed. But to me the Japanese ones look cooler.




















New Arrivals from Citizen Watches - Powered by Light | CITIZEN


Citizen's new 2021 watches for Men and Women have arrived - be the first to shop our newest models. Including the and styles exclusive to Citizenwatch.com. | CITIZEN




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## precious time

CitizenPromaster said:


> The ana-digi temp watches are coming with limited edition Star Wars colors, for those that are into that. Might be tricky to buy them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズンコレクション』　スター・ウォーズの人気キャラクターをデザインモチーフにしたアナデジテンプ限定モデルが登場　2021年5月6日から先行予約開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


Totally not for me but the c3po is spot on.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Gonna need some help here...








I recently stumbled across a white panda dial variant of the chronograph above,
but i didn't take down the model number. Does anybody have other model number i can refer to?
Australia CITIZEN have 2 other variant which is not available elsewhere.
CA4453-14E








CA4455-86X







​


----------



## tentimestwenty

Citizen CA4074-55A. Have looked everywhere and unobtainable.


----------



## Ziptie

tentimestwenty said:


> Citizen CA4074-55A. Have looked everywhere and unobtainable.


Not quite the same, but here's the CA4390-55A. Looks like probably the same movement. $400 on ebay.


----------



## Ed.YANG

tentimestwenty said:


> Citizen CA4074-55A. Have looked everywhere and unobtainable.


I have been spending some time Googling using search terms CITIZEN Chronograph B620 CA44 for results,
where i believe the one that i see relates to the CA44 series of variants... 
However, i have yet to find that white panda dial with this broad Tachymeter bezel except finding 2 more other references for different markets
[imghttp://imgservice.suning.cn/uimg1/b2c/image/vuXkGnyd70GcE4Vk9pF62A.jpg_800w_800h_4e[/img]








[/center]


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ziptie said:


> Not quite the same, but here's the CA4390-55A. Looks like probably the same movement. $400 on ebay.


Very good looking snow-face white panda dial!
Yep... movement is spot on, B620, but with broad Tachymeter Bezel that looks like very Daytona inspired. And i believe, which is under CA44 series.

Should the Pulsameter be replaced with Tachymeter on this...








...with addition of bigger subdial on 3 and 9, it would stir some craze from folks looking for SpeedMaster homage.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15860933
> 
> 
> I just jumped over from the Dive forum after seeing the new NB600. Do any members know if this is the first caliber 9000 series Promaster? It has a bit of an 'Orca' vibe to it.
> NB6004-83E - Titanium + Saphir


----------



## martyloveswatches

Looks great. Bezel is useless whichbisnmy biggest regret. Everything else: duratec titanium, new 9051 cal., sapphire, price, all is top






























Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I wish they rereleased the 1300m in an automatic, now that would be something! 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time

I wish they made some smaller watches.


----------



## tsteph12

Oh I'll be buying the NB6004-83E on bracelet for sure. I love the microslide adjustment mechanism on these Promaster clasps. Borrowed photos:


----------



## adnj

tsteph12 said:


> Oh I'll be buying the NB6004-83E on bracelet for sure. I love the microslide adjustment mechanism on these Promaster clasps. Borrowed photos:
> 
> View attachment 15884754
> 
> View attachment 15884755


This looks as if the design of the NH838X was refined a bit - similar dimensions, too. There are some things that don't resonate well with me personally but it looks like a more unique take on a true diver's watch to my eyes. I will definitely buy one just because it's Ti and the micro-adjust bracelet.

Many watches may be getting smaller but my wrist likes this size a lot.










Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

martyloveswatches said:


> Looks great. Bezel is useless whichbisnmy biggest regret. Everything else: duratec titanium, new 9051 cal., sapphire, price, all is top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Good picks. Looks thick, solid.

I like that one, I shared those in the FB group I am in and this model is getting a lot of hate since it is a Citizen and apparently it is too expensive and should be considerably more cheap. The general consensus is that Citizen are "way over their heads" and should do reality check.


----------



## martyloveswatches

Aspirin-san said:


> Good picks. Looks thick, solid.
> 
> I like that one, I shared those in the FB group I am in and this model is getting a lot of hate since it is a Citizen and apparently it is too expensive and should be considerably more cheap. The general consensus is that Citizen are "way over their heads" and should do reality check.


I disagree about the pricing. Duratec titanium (scratch resistant), sapphire crystal, new antimagnetic Miyota 9051 (28800bph high beat), ... I think the price for an all inhouse watch is more then OK, especially when comparing this to new titanium Seiko Shougun which is almost double the price


----------



## Aspirin-san

martyloveswatches said:


> I disagree about the pricing. Duratec titanium (scratch resistant), sapphire crystal, new antimagnetic Miyota 9051 (28800bph high beat), ... I think the price for an all inhouse watch is more then OK, especially when comparing this comparing to new titanium Seiko Shougun which is almost double the price
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Totally. And bringing in the Shogun made this one even more of an interesting offer. I mean.. It's not like I was a big Shogun fan or something, but I think the previous model looked better.
And as for this Citizen, the only thing I am worried about is size since everything else is by my taste - industrial look, engineered tool diver etc. etc. plus all the other goodies. Kinda like the distant cousin of the Citizen Orca


----------



## tsteph12

^
Regarding the pricing, do think it’s more than reasonable if compared to relative offerings by Seiko. From my experience, Citizen’s proprietary Durectect titanium trumps that offered by Seiko termed Diashield. Then there is the movement. I’d take the Miyota 9051 all day long over Seiko SR35 in terms of consistent accuracy. Also, have not owned a Promaster that suffered from dial/bezel alignment issues, in comparison to several Prospex. Pains me to say this being a die hard Seiko fan, still owning the first watch I bought with my savings back in late 80’s (7c43-7010).


----------



## Ziptie

Yep. Seems Citizen’s quality beats Seiko at every price point from $200 divers up to $2500 pieces such as Chronomaster.


----------



## Aspirin-san

As an active Seiko fan I agree with both of you. I am also a big Citizen fan, but it turns out it is harder than being a Seiko fan. The brand is really underrated and has skewed perceptions in the eyes of most users. They are disrespected and most of the time for SOME reason... They are crowned as the "reliable little junky watches" that does the job but are not as good as any other, and certainly not Swiss.... Which is a lot of crap.


----------



## martyloveswatches

New 9051 cal. is antimagnetic, it ticks at 28800 bph (high beat movement) and the movements you can compare it with are Sellita/ETA or Seiko's 6R2x line or even 8L but both coming at higher price point. Also, accuracy of new cal. is quite good with expectations it will be even better then on paper Bear in mind that only Seiko and Citizen are all inhouse. When looking at the whole package (skip the design and like-not like) these watches are a really good value for the money considering Seiko prices are going up.

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

Totally. Lamers won't recognize or understand the engineering thought behind it. If this was Swiss Made, add another 1000$, wait, inhouse? Ok, another 500$


----------



## Snaggletooth

martyloveswatches said:


> Looks great. Bezel is useless whichbisnmy biggest regret. Everything else: duratec titanium, new 9051 cal., sapphire, price, all is top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


What makes the bezel useless please?


----------



## martyloveswatches

It is good for clicking and stress relief but I wouldn't call it a tool or true diver's bezel; the point of having a divers bezel is to have the legible one and this one is not quite legible imho. 

Considering this is more a casual watch then would be used for diving, for me this is not a deal breaker and I like the looks of it. I will certainly try to get one in the future

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

I disagree. It is anything but "casual diver". This is not 5KX, it is definitely a purpose build tool watch.


----------



## martyloveswatches

Well, I had the older brother 800m and that was a tool diver. This one is 200m so more then enough for swimming and snorkeling but I think it is better as an allrounder casual piece which I plan to use it for then for a true diving experience. Legibility of the bezel is not for a proper diving and thats it. 
I do like it and cant wait to try one
Just my oppinion 

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## adnj

Seiko developed Grand Seiko to move upscale. Citizen acquired Alpina and Frederique Constant so I don't see the brand trying to meet Seiko head-to-head in my opinion. 



Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize

adnj said:


> This looks as if the design of the NH838X was refined a bit - similar dimensions, too. There are some things that don't resonate well with me personally but it looks like a more unique take on a true diver's watch to my eyes. I will definitely buy one just because it's Ti and the micro-adjust bracelet.
> 
> Many watches may be getting smaller but my wrist likes this size a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I wish this one were EcoDrive.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

adnj said:


> Seiko developed Grand Seiko to move upscale. Citizen acquired Alpina and Frederique Constant so I don't see the brand trying to meet Seiko head-to-head in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Have a look at the Chronomaster, Campanola, Caliber 0100, EcoDrive One, etc. Citizen has plenty of impressive offerings.









Citizen Chronomaster AQ4030-51A--A Giant Killer, maybe...


Recently, I traveled to Japan. Based on an excellent article on Deployant on the to do list was to examine the Citizen Chronomaster. For me this involved a trip to the Citizen Flagship store in the Ginza area of Tokyo. There were many watches in the Flagship store, but I quickly landed on the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## martyloveswatches

Yesss
















Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos_meme

Ziptie said:


> Yep. Seems Citizen's quality beats Seiko at every price point from $200 divers up to $2500 pieces such as Chronomaster.


Sadly I have to agree as much as I am seiko fan. Seiko does have a lock on the interesting hand made enamel, porcelain and other Japanese hand crafted dials. And of course Seiko has Grand Seiko (but even The Citizen line is arguably better than the 9F quartz GS's in most cases). Citizen has better QC and technology, and is really stepping it up their mid and higher end offerings as well (within citizen's lineup)


----------



## adnj

Chaos_meme said:


> Sadly I have to agree as much as I am seiko fan. Seiko does have a lock on the interesting hand made enamel, porcelain and other Japanese hand crafted dials. And of course Seiko has Grand Seiko (but even The Citizen line is arguably better than the 9F quartz GS's in most cases). Citizen has better QC and technology, and is really stepping it up their mid and higher end offerings as well (within citizen's lineup)


Both companies offer something for most of the market but the identity of any company is always tied to its most popular model. Citizen is solar and 43mm, Seiko is automatic and 42mm - at nearly twice the price.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

martyloveswatches said:


> Yesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


I like. Looks chunky, and the case appears to provide similar function to the Seiko Tuna.


----------



## James142

martyloveswatches said:


> Yesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


 Interesting. What are we to call those bumper/shroud parts - shroudettes?


----------



## Snaggletooth

martyloveswatches said:


> Yesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Do you have a reference for this model? Any others in this range that you know of?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> Do you have a reference for this model? Any others in this range that you know of?


Check out page 25 of this thread ;-)


----------



## adnj

CitizenPromaster said:


> Check out page 25 of this thread ;-)


Page references are relative.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

adnj said:


> Page references are relative.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Are you missing the point just to be a smart alec?


----------



## ewewew

Snaggletooth said:


> Do you have a reference for this model? Any others in this range that you know of?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Your Tapatalk messed up the colors:


----------



## mi6_

CitizenPromaster said:


> Are you missing the point just to be a smart alec?


You can change how many posts per page are displayed in the forum settings. So if you're not set to the forum default the page numbers will be different. That's why it's a good idea to link directly to a post instead of saying what page the post is on.


----------



## Snaggletooth

ewewew said:


>


Thank you, and the colours came through perfectly 👌🏻


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you, and the colours came through perfectly 👌🏻











You don't see any difference in color?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

mi6_ said:


> You can change how many posts per page are displayed in the forum settings. So if you're not set to the forum default the page numbers will be different. That's why it's a good idea to link directly to a post instead of saying what page the post is on.


It's an even better idea to read the last few pages of a thread, but unfortunately some people were jaw jacking about Seiko vs Citizen so the actual subject of the thread got buried. But I guess I'm just being grumpy ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 15893352
> 
> You don't see any difference in color?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15893356


What happened to always being vigilant?
_vigilant_ | American Dictionary ... being very careful to notice things


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Anyway, there are some new Final Fantasy XIV themed watches
シチズン×ファイナルファンタジーXIV コラボレーションウオッチが登場　ゲームの世界観を腕に纏える2モデル　2021年5月17日（月）受注開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## Snaggletooth

CitizenPromaster said:


> What happened to always being vigilant?
> _vigilant_ | American Dictionary ... being very careful to notice things


----------



## adnj

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 15893352
> 
> You don't see any difference in color?


I see a difference. But it doesn't make a difference. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15893409


----------



## CitizenPromaster

adnj said:


> I see a difference. But it doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I think the very yellow "gold" looks tacky. If it is that yellow in real life I'd pass on it. The dimmed (incorrect) color looks more like the original 1,300m diver.









It looks ok below though, but that room is very dark, so buyer beware.


----------



## adnj

CitizenPromaster said:


> I think the very yellow "gold" looks tacky. If it is that yellow in real life I'd pass on it. The dimmed (incorrect) color looks more like the original 1,300m diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks ok below though, but that room is very dark, so buyer beware.
> View attachment 15893439


You've just made my point... it's just a rendering, such small variations in color are of little consequence.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 15893430


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15893514


----------



## CitizenPromaster

adnj said:


> You've just made my point... it's just a rendering, such small variations in color are of little consequence.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


You sure about that? Or are these "just a rendering" too?


















Pretty consequential if you have to order online based on a "rendering".


----------



## adnj

CitizenPromaster said:


> You sure about that? Or are these "just a rendering" too?
> 
> View attachment 15893685
> 
> View attachment 15893690
> 
> 
> Pretty consequential if you have to order online based on a "rendering".


......









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher

Anyone have a lead on the 1300M "200m" reissue? Ippo seems to only have one of the camo offerings.


----------



## Snaggletooth

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 15893634


I had no idea you were such a fan.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well you memetards have accomplished one thing... I've regularly posted new watches to this thread the past year, but I won't anymore. I ragequit this thread.


----------



## Aquatap

Hello !

I came across this video by chance and the guy says that two titanium version (shown above) are going to be released in 2021.

Did I miss something ? did one of you heard about that ?

I think this could very cool !

cheers,
Aquatap


----------



## Aquatap

jump at 2:30 for these titanium model


----------



## mi6_

CitizenPromaster said:


> It's an even better idea to read the last few pages of a thread, but unfortunately some people were jaw jacking about Seiko vs Citizen so the actual subject of the thread got buried. But I guess I'm just being grumpy ;-)


Well probably more useful to just be helpful. Of course they could look back at the thread, but no harm in helping someone out. Again, this community is more interested in attacking each other than helping each other out.


----------



## adnj

mi6_ said:


> Well probably more useful to just be helpful. Of course they could look back at the thread, but no harm in helping someone out. Again, this community is more interested in attacking each other than helping each other out.


WUS may actually be one of the last bastions of relative internet civility.

With respect to the new titanium automatic on bracelet , I am seeing some positive buzz on different sites. It may actually turn out to be a popular model in the range.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

adnj said:


> WUS may actually be one of the last bastions of relative internet civility.
> 
> With respect to the new titanium automatic on bracelet , I am seeing some positive buzz on different sites. It may actually turn out to be a popular model in the range.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


That is true, it's a great watch! Been wearing mine since Thursday May 20th. As for civility I can vouch for the WUS G-Shock/Casio forum as being one of the kindest places on the meme-intra-web-forum


----------



## Aquatap

Hi, those titan divers (green or blue) seem to be available in Italy









Scopri Citizen BN2040-84X


Orologio Citizen Uomo Promaster Aqualand S.Titanio




citizen.it





cheers,
Alessandro


----------



## shez58

tentimestwenty said:


> NEW stunner - NB1050-59A - ~$700USD. Hands could be a little thicker. Looking forward to seeing the bracelet quality.
> View attachment 15860005


Found this on Instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CO7M_AsrMHA/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPMY1IJnR2d/


----------



## Dante80

A lot of models dropped yesterday on Citizen Japan. Among them, three new Exceed dress models with a 10s/y eco-drive HAQ, PTiC coating and 6mm depth!


----------



## Dante80

The price (given the specifics) is not too shabby either!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I was just playing with the rage quit. I actually love memes ;-) Thanks to Dante80's heads up, here are some new vintage inspired divers.



CitizenPromaster said:


> Looks like Citizen just answered your prayers. "Only" a 8204, but if you won't settle for this, you better keep dreaming ;-)
> View attachment 15913325
> 
> NY0125-83E: CITIZEN | Citizen Watch Official Site
> 
> View attachment 15913331
> 
> NY0125-08W: CITIZEN | シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト





CitizenPromaster said:


> And some more pics
> View attachment 15913340
> 
> View attachment 15913341





CitizenPromaster said:


> How much more re-issue can you get?
> 
> View attachment 15913354


----------



## Dante80

Some more info.


----------



## fillerbunny

62masub?

A bunch of new stuff here:





NEWモデル | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトNEWモデルのページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## tsteph12

Yea, these new models have hacking movement!



Dante80 said:


> Some more info.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Dante80

Continuing with the JDM releases, we have three new Attesa day-dates.



















Essentially a smaller vessel (38mm) for the H100 that the 6050 line sported in the past. Unfortunately, the reception works only for the two Japanese towers.
At least the new case (close to that of the 1120 series) sports a PTiC coating instead of the standard Duratect TiC.










It's a bummer, this was a good chance for Citizen to update the H100 movement.


----------



## tsteph12

Dante80 said:


> Continuing with the JDM releases, we have three new Attesa day-dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially a smaller vessel (38mm) for the H100 that the 6050 line sported in the past. Unfortunately, the reception works only for the two Japanese towers.
> At least the new case (close to that of the 1120 series) sports a PTiC coating instead of the standard Duratect TiC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bummer, this was a good chance for Citizen to update the H100 movement.


Bummer indeed as these are really good looking legible watches. Hard to believe Citizen would release a new radio atomic controlled model in 2021 that is only functional for signal reception in Japan.


----------



## Ziptie

tsteph12 said:


> Bummer indeed as these are really good looking legible watches. Hard to believe Citizen would release a new radio atomic controlled model in 2021 that is only functional for signal reception in Japan.


Look for their H128 models instead.


----------



## Dante80

Ziptie said:


> Look for their H128 models instead.


No day complication, that was the whole idea of the H100. 
(I have an Attesa of the 301X series with the H128 movement).


----------



## Eric.S

what's the difference between this and AT6040, other than the size?



Dante80 said:


> Continuing with the JDM releases, we have three new Attesa day-dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially a smaller vessel (38mm) for the H100 that the 6050 line sported in the past. Unfortunately, the reception works only for the two Japanese towers.
> At least the new case (close to that of the 1120 series) sports a PTiC coating instead of the standard Duratect TiC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bummer, this was a good chance for Citizen to update the H100 movement.


----------



## Dante80

Eric.S said:


> what's the difference between this and AT6040, other than the size?


The coating. The new ones use Duratect PTiC, not the standard Duratect TiC.


----------



## Eric.S

Thanks. Do we know if the radio controls feature is Multiband 6 or just Japan signal?

edit: never mind I think I found it, seems Japan domestic only.



Dante80 said:


> The coating. The new ones use Duratect PTiC, not the standard Duratect TiC.


----------



## Elyscape

debicks said:


> Series 8-Official Site [CITIZEN]
> 
> Series 8 Relaunch - Modern and Sporty Mechanical Watches CITIZEN releases three new mechanical watch models with magnetic resistance
> 
> Another interesting one. Seems like a more affordable version with an integrated bracelet, 10 bar WR, 9 series movement and lots of choices. Price ranging from 1200 to 2000 USD. Great job by Citizen.





debicks said:


> View attachment 15745714
> View attachment 15745715


I'd seen some conflicting information about the availability of the 830 models, which I love, so I reached out to Citizen for more information. In case anybody else is interested, here's what they said:


Citizen said:


> We are happy to learn you are interested in CITIZEN watches, NA1010-84X and NA1015-81Z. Unfortunately, they are only available in Japan, China, South East Asia, Australia and Europe. We do not offer international shopping service. You may purchase it in available regions. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


This isn't necessarily a huge deal even for people in the Americas, as they can be imported through outlets like Ippo Japan, but it is a bit of an inconvenience.


----------



## grenert

"We are happy to learn you are interested in CITIZEN watches, NA1010-84X and NA1015-81Z. Unfortunately, they are only available in Japan, China, South East Asia, Australia and Europe."
Kind of ironic they are priced in USD!


----------



## Ziptie

Haven't seen these before, Citizen BM8560 series, looks like European releases. Nice eco-drive titanium military / pilot style. 42mm, under $250. I need a green watch...


----------



## Dante80

Two limited edition versions for the Hakuto-R lunar lander.

an AT8XXX variant:


----------



## Dante80

And a CC4XXX one.


----------



## aafanatic

Wow, the dial on those ATs look amazing! The black F950 is not too shabby either!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Citizen Japan is adopting the stainless steel E660 Chrono Pilot as limited edition Blue Impulse models. I was not expecting that! Good to see my favorite bracelet make a comeback in Japan.
















[Citizen Promaster] full-fledged pilot watch [Blue Impulse] limited model release | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]

There is also a new The Citizen
"The CITIZEN" High-precision optical power generation eco-drive with an ant ±5 seconds a year Limited edition of Tosa Washi letterboard with the image of a fantastic night sea appeared in July 2021 | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


----------



## Dante80

Man, that dial..Tosha Washi "The Citizen". AQ4090-59E - _"A glittering night falls on Japanese paper" _










This limited edition model uses Tosa Tengujo, which is said to be the thinnest Japanese paper in the world, for the dial. A jet-black Japanese paper dial with delicate glitter is combined with a gold-plated dial ring and second hand, and a luminous index and hour and minute hands that glow blue in the dark. It expresses how the night sea, where the shining stars are projected, is illuminated by the city lights and lighthouse lights on the opposite bank, which are symbols of people's activities, and the creatures that emit light in the sea, such as Noctiluca. The unique texture of Tosa Washi, which is created from natural materials and craftsmanship, is a fantastic model that makes you feel the flicker of the sea surface.










The case and band are made of Super Titanium ™ * 3 with Citizen's surface hardening technology Duratect α * 2 . In addition to its beautiful brilliance like precious metal, it is about 40% lighter than stainless steel, has the same high hardness as sapphire glass, and has excellent scratch resistance and metal allergy resistance.

Equipped with a high-precision photovoltaic eco-drive movement with an annual difference of ± 5 seconds, the dial, crown, and back cover are "always looking ahead and pursuing ideals" and "being close to the wearer for a long time." The eagle mark that expresses the two intentions of "The Citizen" is arranged.




























Japanese paper, which has been used for shoji screens to capture light into the room since ancient times, is a material suitable for the dial of photovoltaic eco-drive. This model is based on the image of the sea at night when the shining stars are projected on the black Japanese paper of "Tosa Tengujo", which is said to be the thinnest Japanese paper in the world. The light that illuminates the sea is the light emitted by creatures that emit light in the sea, such as the lighthouse that supports people's activities, the city lights on the opposite bank, and the noctiluca. They are expressed in gold color on the ring and second hand and blue luminous on the index and hour and minute hands. The face design has an impressive blue luminous effect on the glittering Japanese paper dial.


----------



## grenert

I just received one of the new JDM automatic divers, NY0125-83E. Still deciding if it's for me. The tall, non-beveled bezel makes it look bigger than my NY0040 (not a good thing for my small wrist). It also sits quite a bit higher. I do like the combo of green lume and gold on the dial. The bracelet is an improvement over the crummy NY0040 one. Much easier to size and has a machined clasp.


----------



## mb8780

Man I’m pumped I ordered this. Looks great. I’m excited go see it in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

It looks better in the above photos than what the renders did in my opinion. I’d be curious to handle one in person.


----------



## grenert

grenert said:


> The bracelet is an improvement over the crummy NY0040 one. Much easier to size and has a machined clasp.


I should also mention that another improvement over the NY0040 bracelet is solid end-links.


----------



## codeture

Subconsciously, I opened this thread more than once a week. Soon I may also be converted into a Citizen fellow...


----------



## grenert

Here's a couple of comparison shots of the NY0125-83E and NY0040. The NY0125-83E bracelet is much more flexible, so it can sit flat. The NY0040 links have more limited movement and so that watch is a little elevated over the table. The new watch is quite a bit thicker than the old one. No idea why that would be necessary, and it is a disappointing feature of the watch.


----------



## geosta

CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen Japan is adopting the stainless steel E660 Chrono Pilot as limited edition Blue Impulse models. I was not expecting that! Good to see my favorite bracelet make a comeback in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15953201
> View attachment 15953203
> 
> [Citizen Promaster] full-fledged pilot watch [Blue Impulse] limited model release | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> There is also a new The Citizen
> "The CITIZEN" High-precision optical power generation eco-drive with an ant ±5 seconds a year Limited edition of Tosa Washi letterboard with the image of a fantastic night sea appeared in July 2021 | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


Thanks CPM, I'll add these to the archive site, have a couple of updates for the BA models to do as well.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

*Eco Drive One's first 5-bar waterproof model*

The world's thinnest *1 1.00mm thick optical power generation eco-drive*2 movement equipped with [Citizen Eco Drive One] Sporty model appeared with the first 5 atm waterproof specification| Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


----------



## geosta

CitizenPromaster said:


> *Eco Drive One's first 5-bar waterproof model*
> 
> The world's thinnest *1 1.00mm thick optical power generation eco-drive*2 movement equipped with [Citizen Eco Drive One] Sporty model appeared with the first 5 atm waterproof specification| Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


That is very sexy!


----------



## grenert

geosta said:


> That is very sexy!


But the price!!! 🤯
About $4000 USD
I will have to stick to Swatch Skin and continue to buy batteries...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

geosta said:


> Thanks CPM, I'll add these to the archive site, have a couple of updates for the BA models to do as well.


I was wondering where you had gone ;-) I'm glad to see you are still following the new releases!


----------



## precious time

geosta said:


> That is very sexy!


Dunno. I like my watches neither too skinny or too fat - just right, please.


----------



## geosta

CitizenPromaster said:


> I was wondering where you had gone ;-) I'm glad to see you are still following the new releases!


Still here - been rummaging around in the Breitling forum recently as I finally got one of my grails


----------



## CitizenPromaster

geosta said:


> Still here - been rummaging around in the Breitling forum recently as I finally got one of my grails


Is it a Breitling Blue Angels watch????


----------



## geosta

CitizenPromaster said:


> Is it a Breitling Blue Angels watch????


Well it doesn't have a BA logo on it, but I definitely do have a type


----------



## fillerbunny

geosta said:


> Well it doesn't have a BA logo on it


It's right there on the dial - Breitling Aerospace ?


----------



## geosta

fillerbunny said:


> It's right there on the dial - Breitling Aerospace ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

the 1300m homage is available now, but so far I only see them at Citizen Japan, not Europe or Italy or USA.









here is what seems to be a photo from a store









And another look at the original


----------



## 2500M_Sub

CitizenPromaster said:


> the 1300m homage is available now, but so far I only see them at Citizen Japan, not Europe or Italy or USA.
> 
> View attachment 15970295
> 
> here is what seems to be a photo from a store
> View attachment 15970300
> 
> 
> And another look at the original
> View attachment 15970301


Man that original is so sweet! Wish they would have released the full 1300M watch, with auto movement would have been fantastic. When I contacted Customer Service they told me the watch would be available late Summer in the US. Still on fence on the blue dial as I am not found of the camo, and dislike the gold accents but may go with that one based on what they look like in person.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

CitizenPromaster said:


> the 1300m homage is available now, but so far I only see them at Citizen Japan, not Europe or Italy or USA.
> 
> View attachment 15970295
> 
> here is what seems to be a photo from a store
> View attachment 15970300
> 
> 
> And another look at the original
> View attachment 15970301


This watch looks pretty badass. I really like the looks of the black and gold variant. And it's cool that Citizen did a reissue that looks very similar to the original.


----------



## Kisifer

I wonder when citizen will decide to make an attractive promaster watch...It's my taste of course, but I don't really like their latest models


----------



## Ziptie

Kisifer said:


> I wonder when citizen will decide to make an attractive promaster watch...It's my taste of course, but I don't really like their latest models


Which style? They've got Air, Land, and Sea models.


----------



## aafanatic

Kisifer said:


> I wonder when citizen will decide to make an attractive promaster watch...It's my taste of course, but I don't really like their latest models


@Kisifer They are trying, I promise.


----------



## boy_wonder

1300m reissue looks awesome, a definite buy. Any ideas if it'll be released officially in the UK?


----------



## Lepdiggums

A few pic's of the new BN0220-16E. Definitely no polished surfaces on this beast 😋👍








The above pic is Probably not the most compelling for a new dive watch🤣👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> A few pic's of the new BN0220-16E. Definitely no polished surfaces on this beast 😋👍
> View attachment 15985296
> 
> The above pic is Probably not the most compelling for a new dive watch🤣👍
> 
> View attachment 15985297
> View attachment 15985298
> View attachment 15985299
> View attachment 15985300
> View attachment 15985301


This is to my knowledge the most affordable Duratect MRK watch ever, and also the most coarse (bead blasted) Duratect MRK watch ever!


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> This is to my knowledge the most affordable Duratect MRK watch ever, and also the most coarse (bead blasted) Duratect MRK watch ever!


Its definitely going to look interesting going by the pictures.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Sakura is gonna be busy selling these if they don't come to the other markets soon!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is another wrist shot


----------



## Kisifer

Ziptie said:


> Which style? They've got Air, Land, and Sea models.


You are right. I was referring to the Sea models.


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> Sakura is gonna be busy selling these if they don't come to the other markets soon!
> View attachment 15985424


You're right I've just placed an order, Sakura is offering the bn0220 at the best price online at the moment.


----------



## 1386paul

Just checked back on their site and the bn0220 is now out of stock, I might of been lucky and scored the first one they had.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1386paul said:


> Just checked back on their site and the bn0220 is now out of stock, I might of been lucky and scored the first one they had.


Then you will have to take on the sacred duty of taking wrist shots for everyone on WUS! ;-)


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> A few pic's of the new BN0220-16E. Definitely no polished surfaces on this beast
> View attachment 15985296
> 
> The above pic is Probably not the most compelling for a new dive watch
> 
> View attachment 15985297
> View attachment 15985298
> View attachment 15985299
> View attachment 15985300
> View attachment 15985301


Order placed. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher

I ordered the 1300m-1100m reissue. Loved it the second I saw it. Normally I'm a vintage guy, especially the aqualand c02x versions. I have two c029 (titanium) but they are so rare so a titanium retro style diver from citizen was the perfect solution. 

Im not a big fan of how small the eco drive date wheel/window is but I guess ill manage. not too old yet. lol.


----------



## precious time

CitizenPromaster said:


> Here is another wrist shot
> View attachment 15985427


If I bought a watch like that, I would have a watch with an arm attached. Citizen makes incredible watches, even more so when cost is factored in, but it would be nice with some smaller models also.


----------



## Skeptical

They were briefly mentioned upthread, but I picked up a BM8560-88LE, and don't think I've seen any live pics on the forum. 42mm, titanium, sapphire. Fairly basic, but I like the style and features. The chapter ring is misaligned, but otherwise it's very nice.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blubblub33

TexasTaucher said:


> I ordered the 1300m-1100m reissue. Loved it the second I saw it. Normally I'm a vintage guy, especially the aqualand c02x versions. I have two c029 (titanium) but they are so rare so a titanium retro style diver from citizen was the perfect solution.
> 
> Im not a big fan of how small the eco drive date wheel/window is but I guess ill manage. not too old yet. lol.


same here, i'm not very happy about this reissue because of the date window. I wish they did it with a day-date like the original 1300M diver had.


----------



## Ziptie

Skeptical said:


> They were briefly mentioned upthread, but I picked up a BM8560-88LE, and don't think I've seen any live pics on the forum. 42mm, titanium, sapphire. Fairly basic, but I like the style and features. The chapter ring is misaligned, but otherwise it's very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this! Very tempted to get one. The color looks great too. Thanks for posting!

Also, for anyone interested, my favorite site for Citizen imports from Europe is relojesdemoda.com


----------



## CitizenPromaster

1386paul said:


> You're right I've just placed an order, Sakura is offering the bn0220 at the best price online at the moment.





Aydrian said:


> Order placed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk





TexasTaucher said:


> I ordered the 1300m-1100m reissue. Loved it the second I saw it. Normally I'm a vintage guy, especially the aqualand c02x versions. I have two c029 (titanium) but they are so rare so a titanium retro style diver from citizen was the perfect solution.
> 
> Im not a big fan of how small the eco drive date wheel/window is but I guess ill manage. not too old yet. lol.


Let's see it guys!!!!  Darn shipping times  Or they won't be shipped until the 15th of July (tomorrow) which is the official release date??? Did you get any shipping notification?


----------



## Aydrian

CitizenPromaster said:


> Let's see it guys!!!!  Darn shipping times  Or they won't be shipped until the 15th of July (tomorrow) which is the official release date??? Did you get any shipping notification?


I just wanted to post this! Sakura is also holding back till 15 Jul!

Now eagerly waiting.....


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> Let's see it guys!!!!  Darn shipping times  Or they won't be shipped until the 15th of July (tomorrow) which is the official release date??? Did you get any shipping notification?


Order status showing as "ordered " so l guess it's yet to be shipped.
I don't get worked up waiting as most items I order online take a while to get to me in Australia, we don't have a lot of regular air freight flying in any more, COVID has screwed that up!


----------



## precious time

Skeptical said:


> They were briefly mentioned upthread, but I picked up a BM8560-88LE, and don't think I've seen any live pics on the forum. 42mm, titanium, sapphire. Fairly basic, but I like the style and features. The chapter ring is misaligned, but otherwise it's very nice.


Nice watch. I wonder why it is so difficult to get proper alignment. Even-high end Seiko watches have issues with something this basic.


----------



## Aydrian

1386paul said:


> Order status showing as "ordered " so l guess it's yet to be shipped.
> I don't get worked up waiting as most items I order online take a while to get to me in Australia, we don't have a lot of regular air freight flying in any more, COVID has screwed that up!


I guess I am impatient compared to you. I am constantly swiping the website in hope that the status will change from "Ordered" to "Processing"!


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour

Ziptie said:


> Love this! Very tempted to get one. The color looks great too. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Also, for anyone interested, my favorite site for Citizen imports from Europe is relojesdemoda.com


Yea, bought two citizens from them.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another store showing their new arrivals

































More here: 男人夏天必备腕表，没有真的太减分！-时尚-中华资讯在线 (edulxw.com)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

From Macau


----------



## tsteph12

^ That’s the one I’m buying. Black dial with those gold accents are just classic and a must have.


----------



## boy_wonder

Anyone knows if these will come to the UK or even Europe officially? The black and gold us a must buy somehow.


----------



## Horoticus

Well, I'm in the US and ordered from Sakura. My friends at DHL are promising a delivery early next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TexasTaucher

I got a DHL confirmation for Wednesday next week!


----------



## Aydrian

Still waiting....









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

And finally!!
















Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> And finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Thats a great discount off an already reasonably priced watch😊👍can't wait to see and hear all the feedback 🤗😆👍


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Thats a great discount off an already reasonably priced watchcan't wait to see and hear all the feedback


Thanks! Eagerly waiting, will post wrist shots when arrived!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I wonder if the green and blue BN0220 will sell at all...


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> I wonder if the green and blue BN0220 will sell at all...
> 
> View attachment 16005819


The green one probably needed a black strap or a bracelet, the green strap looks a bit cheap, just my two cents🤣 the blue one looks ok.


----------



## tsteph12

I’m a sucker for green and like the color combo on this version, but to my eyes, those gold hands against matte charcoal dial appear more legible.


----------



## Chekov

The green is very nice imo. With that strap or a black one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

A bit of color, sure, why not, but a color camo print on the dial? Fine if you're Ali G or part of the West Staines Massive lol


----------



## tsteph12

For reals @CitizenPromaster homie.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Yeah I was thinking I would get the blue one because I am not into the gold accents, but so far looks like the black dial and gold accents it is. Waiting for them to hit the US later this year hoping I can see them in person, but doubt that will change my mind, the camo patterns look pretty bad. My perfect option would have been the black dial with silver accents. Can’t wait to see the pics for those of you receiving the watches soon. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

The whole crew


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So far it seems bezel alignment is not an issue for Citizen, but seconds hand alignment remains a challenge!


----------



## 1386paul

CitizenPromaster said:


> So far it seems bezel alignment is not an issue for Citizen, but seconds hand alignment remains a challenge!


Just put up a post with a few pics of the BN0220, my second hand hits the marks and the bezel alignment is spot on


----------



## Hippopotamodon

CitizenPromaster said:


> So far it seems bezel alignment is not an issue for Citizen, but seconds hand alignment remains a challenge!


Bezel and chapter ring alignment IS an issue with Citizen. As it is with Orient too... Ask me how I know!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Hippopotamodon said:


> Bezel and chapter ring alignment IS an issue with Citizen. As it is with Orient too... Ask me how I know!


How do you know?


----------



## mi6_

Hippopotamodon said:


> Bezel and chapter ring alignment IS an issue with Citizen. As it is with Orient too... Ask me how I know!


Citizen and Orient can have misalignment issues, however the problem is nowhere near as pronounced as Seiko's misalignment issues. I currently own 4 Citizens (have owned 2 others I flipped, my wife also has 2 currently) and none have any alignment or QC issues other than a few where the seconds hand doesn't hit the markers perfectly on the quartz Eco-drive. I've also seen and handled tons of Citizens and very rarely have seen misaligned chapter rings. I also own 2 Orients, a Mako USA II and a Kamasu, and both have great alignment on the dial (also handled many other Orients including briefly owning a Ray II with no issues). The main problem of the Orient divers is the notched bezel and insert which can't be aligned at 12 o'clock (almost all of them are out of alignment due to the design). Hence did aftermarket bezel swaps with ceramic inserts for both.

Seiko has a ton of alignment issues and is much worse than Citizen and Orient combined in terms of frequency of the problem. I was at my Seiko dealer yesterday and out of a dozen automatic Prospex divers I'd probably say over 2/3 had some degree of either chapter ring or bezel misalignment. I'll only buy a Seiko in person for this reason now. I have no issues ordering an Orient or Citizen watch online as it would be very unlikely I'll get a misalignment QC issue with either brand. I love Seiko, but for the prices they're asking their QC needs to drastically improve.


----------



## Hippopotamodon

CitizenPromaster said:


> How do you know?







































Those are all mine. As you can see the three SKXs I have are better aligned than my NY0040 and my Mako. Maybe I was lucky. But how possible is it to be three times lucky with the Seikos and unlucky with the others? The SKXs show steadier timekeeping also. 
All I want to say is that Seiko is not as bad as the internet wants it to be. The online Seiko community is much bigger than the communities of Citizen or Orient, so the problem is much exaggerated.


----------



## Aero2001

I had seen complaints on WUS and YT reviews about Seiko's alignment issues, and was a little skeptical because I've always thought Seiko was extremely high quality. Then I checked out a $1,200 SPB145 at a high-end watch store, and its bezel alignment was way off. I couldn't believe it, especially at that price. (They had a couple other Seiko divers over $1k, which seemed fine.) Obviously that's a small a sample size, but that experience combined with other sources leads me to think it's an issue, and makes me reluctant to buy a Seiko diver without checking it out in person.

My two Citizen Eco-Drive divers, one from 2006 and the other 2020, both have perfect bezel alignment. Out of the five Eco-Drives between my wife and me, the quality issues have been with two chronos, on which the stopwatch second hand stopped returning to 12:00. One was easily fixed, but even my watchmaker couldn't fix the other. I have another Eco-Drive chrono that's been perfect for over five years.


----------



## mi6_

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16010579
> View attachment 16010582
> View attachment 16010584
> View attachment 16010586
> View attachment 16010587
> 
> Those are all mine. As you can see the three SKXs I have are better aligned than my NY0040 and my Mako. Maybe I was lucky. But how possible is it to be three times lucky with the Seikos and unlucky with the others? The SKXs show steadier timekeeping also.
> All I want to say is that Seiko is not as bad as the internet wants it to be. The online Seiko community is much bigger than the communities of Citizen or Orient, so the problem is much exaggerated.


You're joking right? There's not a single alignment issue with any of those watches you posted. These are all produced in a factory by machines. They're not a hand assembled like a Rolex. Seiko commonly has bezels and chapter rings that are 4-5 degrees out of alignment.

This is Seiko chapter ring misalignment. Look at the 12 O'clock marker relative to the chapter ring on my SNE107:


----------



## GaryK30

I just saw this info about the AT8185-71E posted on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417621575902318592


----------



## geosta

GaryK30 said:


> I just saw this info about the AT8185-71E posted on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417621575902318592
> View attachment 16011305


Wow, and here I was thinking that I'm done buying watches for a while 🤤


----------



## Ziptie

Just saw this, CB0219-50L. Gorgeous limited edition DLC Attesa. Apologies if this has been posted before, I did a quick search and didn't see it.






Super Titanium™ Atomic Timekeeping Blue Dial Super Titanium Bracelet CB0219-50L | CITIZEN


Citizen’s Super Titanium™ Atomic Timekeeping men’s watch is part of our Atomic Timekeeping collection, pairing excellent timekeeping with advanced technology. It has a range of advanced features, including synchronized time adjustment available in 26 time zones; as well as a perpetual calendar...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## clwnbaby

Anyone see news about the bullhead reissues? Saw this in my Facebook feed but no additional information was with it. I'm really excited to see these made again, I've always wanted one but didn't want to go down the vintage rabbit hole









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## patunsorted

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone see news about the bullhead reissues?


Shut up and take my money!!!


----------



## yinzburgher

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone see news about the bullhead reissues? Saw this in my Facebook feed but no additional information was with it. I'm really excited to see these made again, I've always wanted one but didn't want to go down the vintage rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


There's some more info in this Hodinkee Japan article....including all the reference numbers below.

Introducing Citizen Citizen Collection Record Label Tsuno Chrono 2021 New

AN3660-81L, AN3660-81A (standard model), AN3661-62E (JOURNAL STANDARD model), AN3660-90A, AN3663-67P (BEAMS model), AN3665 -61E (BEAUTY & YOUTH model), AN3665-70W (on-time move model), AN3663-08P (red monkey model)


----------



## patunsorted

yinzburgher said:


> There's some more info in this Hodinkee Japan article....including all the reference numbers below.
> 
> Introducing Citizen Citizen Collection Record Label Tsuno Chrono 2021 New


Thanks for the link. 26,400 yen isn't outrageous.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

patunsorted said:


> Thanks for the link. 26,400 yen isn't outrageous.


Around $250? It says "quartz" on the dial. Not Eco-Drive then? Also, I saw on the Japan site some references to 40mm and 38mm. That sounds similar to the original, but a little small for me. But for that price, it may be worth a shot. Those look cool.


----------



## fillerbunny

38 mm, $240? Is it April 1st already?


----------



## clwnbaby

I'm really surprised they didn't go with an eco drive movement


----------



## fillerbunny

clwnbaby said:


> I'm really surprised they didn't go with an eco drive movement


I think all Eco-Drive chrono movements have the terrible 24h subdial, I won't be missing that. It's probably a price point thing, these are clearly in the cheap end of things.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*CITIZEN PROMASTER MARINE SERIES DIVER NY0125-83E JAPAN MOV'T JDM 
@ 41MM minus crown 

THE INSPIRATION ...
CITIZEN 52-0110
CITIZEN 62 - 6198










CITIZEN PROMASTER MARINE SERIES DIVER NY0125-83E JAPAN MOV'T JDM*

_PHOTOS of NEW model BELOW OWNED and SHARED BY: Balance Wheel on facebook_
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/774032752983234/user/100005715690563

THE SEIKO KILLER ???

Release date: 2021-06-10

Citizen Promaster Marine Series Mechanical Diver NY0125-83E - men's watch produced by Citizen. It has Japanese automatic movement and 8204 calibre. Stainless steel, gold plated case of round shape. Case dimensions are 41 mm. in diameter and 13.7 mm. in thickness. The dial of this Citizen watch is black. Display type: analog. This timepiece has mineral glass. Stainless steel band, band color: silver. 200 m. water resistance. The watch is from Promaster collection. The following features are equipped: antimagnetic, screw-down crown, glowing hands, glowing markers, date, day.*

Citizen:
41mm wide.
Crystal: Thick mineral.
Movement: New Miyota 8204 with hack.
Thickness: 13.7mm.
Dial: Gilt.
Bezel: Aluminium.
Lugs: 20mm.

*Antimagnetic*
This watch can work with minimal or minor deviations in the conditions of the magnetic field.
*Glowing Hands*
The hands of this model have a luminous layer that glows in the dark.
*Glowing Markers*
The markers of this model have a luminous layer that glows in the dark.
*Screw-down Crown*
The crown is protected by screwing mechanism, which improves water resistance

*

















































*


----------



## dugong

yinzburgher said:


> There's some more info in this Hodinkee Japan article....including all the reference numbers below.
> 
> Introducing Citizen Citizen Collection Record Label Tsuno Chrono 2021 New
> 
> AN3660-81L, AN3660-81A (standard model), AN3661-62E (JOURNAL STANDARD model), AN3660-90A, AN3663-67P (BEAMS model), AN3665 -61E (BEAUTY & YOUTH model), AN3665-70W (on-time move model), AN3663-08P (red monkey model)


I love the white dial ones. It says they'll be available in October.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone see news about the bullhead reissues? Saw this in my Facebook feed but no additional information was with it. I'm really excited to see these made again, I've always wanted one but didn't want to go down the vintage rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


holy ****. and 250$? and 38mm???
always wanted one but kinda hard to source one in a good condition without breaking the bank.
actually love that it is quartz. i think it's perfect for a chrono - low maintenance and slim profile.

only thing that i'm afraid is that it could be a limited run. article mentions JOURNAL STANDARDモデル）、シルバー＆ゴールド（BEAMSモデル）、ブラック（BEAUTY＆YOUTHモデル）

AFAIK BEAUTY＆YOUTH had a limited series of NY0040 full lume in PVD case. could be also the case, hope not though.

EDIT:
indeed there are few watches that are limited and sold by collab partners like BEAMS or BEAUTY AND YOUTH.

Here are the details from the article translated by Google Translate

*Model:* AN3660-81L, AN3660-81A (standard model), AN3661-62E (JOURNAL STANDARD model), AN3660-90A, AN3663-67P (BEAMS model), AN3665 -61E (BEAUTY & YOUTH model), AN3665-70W (on-time move model), AN3663-08P (red monkey model)

*Diameter:* 38mm
*Thickness:* 11.7mm (design value)
*Case material:* Stainless steel
*Dial color:* Navy & white (standard model), reverse panda (JOURNAL STANDARD model), silver & gold (BEAMS model), black (BEAUTY & YOUTH model) , green (on-time MOVE model), Gold Panda (Red monkey model)
*index:* Applied bar
*luminous:* hour and minute hand and the index to the phosphorescent paint
*waterproof performance:* 5 atm
*strap / bracelet:* SS bracelet, red monkey model only handmade Calf strap

*Caliber:* 0510
*Function:* Hour / minute display, small seconds at 3 o'clock, chronograph (12-hour counter at 6 o'clock, 60-minute counter at 9 o'clock, chronograph second hand at center), between 4 and 5 o'clock Date display
*drive system:* Quartz

*Price:* Normal SS case is 26,400 yen, color IP processing case is 28,600 yen, and red monkey model only is 39,600 yen. All tax included.
*Release date:* Scheduled for October 2021 (Reservations will be accepted at each store from August 1st)
*Limited:* Yes. The standard model is not limited to the regular model, and each bespoke model is a limited quantity model. The limited number will be updated as soon as the information becomes available.


----------



## dugong

I like the standard model AN3660-81A, panda with orange hands. I haven't bought a JDM citizen before. Does anyone know what the retail pricing would be like comparing to the MSRP?


----------



## sabre252

1000M sold out everywhere. Any rumors on new deep diver? I'd love to see them extend the 1982 homage release into the +500M / higher end range.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

sabre252 said:


> 1000M sold out everywhere. Any rumors on new deep diver? I'd love to see them extend the 1982 homage release into the +500M / higher end range.


I'm with you, Would be great if they reissue the 1300m to replace the current 1000m, which I am not a fan of.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

AN3660-81A: CITIZEN | シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト 
AN3660-81L: CITIZEN | シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


----------



## Chidling

Great retro! And affordable price awaited. Some comments here


----------



## Orlo-Esterno

Hi guys, I got this wonderful pilot Eco-Drive *AW1620-81E*, a bargain for 85 eur. Mineral (doomed) crystal, 42 mm case, WR 10 bar, solid end links bracelet, decent lume, I am very pleased with this pilot.
The only downside is the odd 21 mm lug, it's not the first time i get a Citizen with 21/23 mm lug.


----------



## Orlo-Esterno

I just got another pilot Eco-Drive, model *BM7480-81E. *
This pilot has a "classic" 22 mm lug (I hate 21 and 23 mm lug on my other Citizen watches).

I immediately removed the bracelet to attach an elastic Zuludiver (I love them!). I will be wearing one of my many leather straps soon, but in the summer, leather straps make us sweat.
The mineral glass is slightly domed unlike the watch shown in the previous post where the curvature is more evident.
The case is 42.5 mm and 11 mm thick, the lug to lug as in the previous one is 50 mm.
Both are comfortable to wear on my 17.5 cm wrist, light weight and although the lug to lug is not small they are very portable even for smaller wrists.
These are pilots, pilot watches ar not meant to be "small", many pilot from Citizen have 44-45 mm so 42 mm is the right choice from Citizen even for smaller wrists.

I am very happy with my [double] purchase, I will probably keep them together in my collection. Which do you prefer between the two? Let me know in the comments and of course advice and criticism are accepted.


----------



## Ziptie

Very nice @Orlo-Esterno ; 
These are European models, yes? I've been a long-time fan of Citizen's affordable pilot style watches. Great alternatives to some models from other brands costing 10x as much. Thanks for the live photos!


----------



## Orlo-Esterno

Ziptie said:


> Very nice @Orlo-Esterno ;
> These are European models, yes? I've been a long-time fan of Citizen's affordable pilot style watches. Great alternatives to some models from other brands costing 10x as much. Thanks for the live photos!


Thanks! Yes, bought on Amazon Italy.
Some photos with leather strap (a 21 mm strap) other photos are in the topic : Citizen Aviator AW1620-81E vs BM7480-81E


----------



## Rocky555

BN0220 is a quite big watch. Dimensions somewhat like 300m Tuna.
Grainy finish and slightly sparkly dial with golden hands and indicators work nicely together.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16042590
> 
> AN3660-81A: CITIZEN | シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> AN3660-81L: CITIZEN | シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


Ugh, are these the next Seiko & Nano (Daytona) that we'll have to pick up on eBay for $200 over list?


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Love them. Picked up blue and gold ones from Seiya. Boo on mineral crystal.


----------



## blubblub33

I really think the BN0220 should have had a day-date like its 1300M vintage version, the date window on this reissue looks so tiny and out of place. I don't know what they were thinking, it feels so lazy.


----------



## Robotaz

Maybe I missed it, but has anyone been talking about the new autozilla divers with the Miyota 9xxx movement? Seems like a really cool watch, but the bezel is just weird. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Robotaz said:


> Maybe I missed it, but has anyone been talking about the new autozilla divers with the Miyota 9xxx movement? Seems like a really cool watch, but the bezel is just weird. Makes no sense to me.


ABTW just reviewed it. If it weren't too large for my wrists, I'd be tempted to get one, put it in a drawer, and wait for someone to come out with a replacement bezel insert. Looks like it's screwed in? That's godawful.









Watch Review: Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6004-08E | aBlogtoWatch


The new Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6004-08E watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Robotaz

GirchyGirchy said:


> ABTW just reviewed it. If it weren't too large for my wrists, I'd be tempted to get one, put it in a drawer, and wait for someone to come out with a replacement bezel insert. Looks like it's screwed in? That's godawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Review: Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6004-08E | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> The new Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6004-08E watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


Yeah I wish the bezel insert was toned down, but it's kinda cool how it matches the dial texture.

It's going to be interesting to see how it feels on the bracelet. I only paid $805 from an AD. Only reason I point that out is for others' reference.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Chronomaster PR

There's a blue dial, too.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## precious time

I hope Citizen issues a Chronomaster level dive watch at some point... and not larger that 40-mm.


----------



## Robotaz

precious time said:


> I hope Citizen issues a Chronomaster level dive watch at some point... and not larger that 40-mm.


That would be awesome, wouldn't it?!?


----------



## RegularStormy

precious time said:


> I hope Citizen issues a Chronomaster level dive watch at some point... and not larger that 40-mm.


Yes, a 38 x 11 x 45mm case.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Robotaz said:


> Chronomaster PR
> 
> There's a blue dial, too.


That's interesting. I like the handset. Hopefully the lume is good. Any idea on the size?

I think a PR on a solar watch is interesting, considering how easy they are to keep topped off. I wonder if they could put one on the back, a la Grand Seiko? That would be cool.


----------



## Robotaz

Sir-Guy said:


> That's interesting. I like the handset. Hopefully the lume is good. Any idea on the size?
> 
> I think a PR on a solar watch is interesting, considering how easy they are to keep topped off. I wonder if they could put one on the back, a la Grand Seiko? That would be cool.


No clue on the size. I'm sure Promaster will find it if you ask.


----------



## precious time

Sir-Guy said:


> Any idea on the size?


39 mm.



Sir-Guy said:


> I think a PR on a solar watch is interesting, considering how easy they are to keep topped off.


This function is served by the seconds hand on some of the newer models. Press the button on the side of the case for two seconds and it will display.


----------



## Matter of Time

Happened to be browsing the Citizen EU webpage and came across the BN0211, listed as "NEW!". Were these not available in the EU before?






Promaster Land Eco-Drive Tough BN0217-02E – Citizen Watch Europe







www.citizenwatch.eu


----------



## TheBrownHope

CitizenPromaster said:


> So far it seems bezel alignment is not an issue for Citizen, but seconds hand alignment remains a challenge!


Yup. I've handled two already and both were perfectly aligned but the seconds hand was off on both... like a hair or two behind the marker. I've just come to accept it with quartz. Just happens. Owned PLENTY of Citizen Eco-Drives over the years and it's been 50/50 for me.


----------



## Ziptie

The higher-end citizen quartz watches with multiple functions have always been spot on for me, but I believe those models have dedicated motors for the second hand.


----------



## Robotaz

TheBrownHope said:


> Yup. I've handled two already and both were perfectly aligned but the seconds hand was off on both... like a hair or two behind the marker. I've just come to accept it with quartz. Just happens. Owned PLENTY of Citizen Eco-Drives over the years and it's been 50/50 for me.


I've had good luck, especially at the price points. I've had two $2,000 Eco Drives (Altichron Cirrus and EcoZilla) and they both were spot on. I can't say that for Seiko. Not bashing Seiko. Just saying I've had better luck to report.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Two stainless steel automatic Citizens incoming: "CITIZEN COLLECTION" MECHANICAL SILVER FOIL LACQUER LETTERBOARD MECHANICAL WATCH RELEASED IN LATE OCTOBER 2021 | CITIZEN WATCH OFFICIAL SITE [CITIZEN-CITIZEN]


----------



## geosta

They are a pretty pair aren't they!


----------



## chriscentro

Not sure if this is very new








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## mi6_

chriscentro said:


> Not sure if this is very new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram @chriscentro


The cyclops and double batons at 6 o'clock are questionable. Otherwise looks good.


----------



## tsteph12

chriscentro said:


> Not sure if this is very new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram @chriscentro


Model #?


----------



## chriscentro

tsteph12 said:


> Model #?


Citizen NJ0150-81L


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## debicks

Beautiful. Shame about the movement though. I don't know why they keep using these old ones.


----------



## Jake31

The green one looks great! What's the diamater and Lug to lug on that thing?


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

apparently there also a yellow version and few more. doesn't seem to be available anywhere in EU or US though.


----------



## chriscentro

Jake31 said:


> The green one looks great! What's the diamater and Lug to lug on that thing?


40mm case, 11.7mm thick and 46m lug to lug 👌


----------



## chriscentro

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> apparently there also a yellow version and few more. doesn't seem to be available anywhere in EU or US though.


There's also a black dial in camo pattern 👌


----------



## Jake31

chriscentro said:


> 40mm case, 11.7mm thick and 46m lug to lug 👌


Thanks for the reply!
how does it feels on the wrist? Bracelet is any good?


----------



## chriscentro

Jake31 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> how does it feels on the wrist? Bracelet is any good?


Since it is a comfortable size at 40mm, it wears well on my 6.5 inch wrist. I don't want to comment on the bracelet as I find many people complain about bracelets of different watches which I do not have any problems with


----------



## CitizenPromaster

After updating the Sky watches from E670 to E660 (also in steel)...








...the Land E670 has also made a comeback, but in stainless steel only.

Titanium predecessor E670









So far I see these only in the USA:









And now I discover there is also a Citizen Spain, and they have them in PVD as well. Citizen Watch Ibérica | Radiocontrol










Citizen Spain also has the new 1300m homage. Citizen Watch Ibérica | Promaster


----------



## Robotaz

mi6_ said:


> The cyclops and double batons at 6 o'clock are questionable. Otherwise looks good.


I think the 6:00 marker pulls attention away from the cyclops. But yeah, why even have the cyclops?


----------



## Triku

CitizenPromaster said:


> After updating the Sky watches from E670 to E660 (also in steel)...
> View attachment 16141097
> 
> ...the Land E670 has also made a comeback, but in stainless steel only.
> 
> Titanium predecessor E670
> View attachment 16141084
> 
> 
> So far I see these only in the USA:
> View attachment 16141090
> 
> 
> And now I discover there is also a Citizen Spain, and they have them in PVD as well. Citizen Watch Ibérica | Radiocontrol
> 
> View attachment 16141112
> 
> 
> Citizen Spain also has the new 1300m homage. Citizen Watch Ibérica | Promaster
> View attachment 16141110


I am looking for a PMP56-2911. 
The ones you show are interesting but they are not the PMP56. 
The PMP56s have: 

Screwdown caseback
MRK case (+ DLC / PVD)
Clasp with micro adjustment.

They are watches that are not available in stores in Spain. 
In my city I have not seen any.

I have seen on another website that there is also a blue version.


----------



## Triku

TIC for the blue one.









Descubre Citizen Crono Pilot E660 Super Titanium CB5930-82L


CB5930-82L - Movimiento Eco-Drive Radiocontrolado E660. Funciones Reserva de carga de 10 meses (3 años en función power save). Indicador de reserva de carga. Cronógrafo 60...




www.citizen.es





Now, I need to see one of this.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

As you probably know, the PMP's have long been discontinued. You can find them on Yahoo though, but they are pretty popular and will cost you between 20,000 and 30,000 yen.


----------



## Triku

CitizenPromaster said:


> As you probably know, the PMP's have long been discontinued. You can find them on Yahoo though, but they are pretty popular and will cost you between 20,000 and 30,000 yen.


I know. I am addicted to yahoo auctions.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Triku said:


> TIC for the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descubre Citizen Crono Pilot E660 Super Titanium CB5930-82L
> 
> 
> CB5930-82L - Movimiento Eco-Drive Radiocontrolado E660. Funciones Reserva de carga de 10 meses (3 años en función power save). Indicador de reserva de carga. Cronógrafo 60...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizen.es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need to see one of this.


Cool, so they do make a titanium one, how did I miss that haha, I was looking right at that page.
The old E670 EU version of the PMP was also TIC, and there is a limited edition DLC EU version. I've discussed at least one of them (DLC version) in the Titanium Thread, but I can't remember the model numbers right now.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Triku said:


> I know. I am addicted to yahoo auctions.


you are not alone!!! enough people on WUS Citizen forum to start Yahooholics Anonymous!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So for the discontinued EU E670 variants the titanium + DLC version is AS4035-04E, shown above. Note: the new watches are stainless steel + PVD.

And the TIC version is AS4030-59E, shown below. There are three on Chrono24 currently.








And now the new E660 TIC version has a blue dial.








I'm really surprised that they revived this design, it has been discontinued for so long!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I found some other E670 variants that seem to be from Spain, the dials look brown and blue???


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Found it! So there has always been a bue dial TIC version.


----------



## Triku

Citizen, you are so close!!!

This case:

With PMD56-2952 dial and Clasp.


----------



## tsteph12

The blue in Duratect titanium is really sharp and I’ll likely pick up at some point when prices come down a bit over time.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

tsteph12 said:


> The blue in Duratect titanium is really sharp and I'll likely pick up at some point when prices come down a bit over time.


Yeah these are really nice watches. I limit my collection to the Promaster Sky Pilot watches, but if those didn't exist, these would be a great alternative for me.


----------



## Matter of Time

Triku said:


> Citizen, you are so close!!!
> 
> This case:
> 
> With PMD56-2952 dial and Clasp.


... and in blue! (from one of my older threads)









PMD56-2951/2952 - what are the chances that Citizen will...


I've got a PMD56-2952; and overall I'm very happy with it. However, since it's been unchanged for roughly 15 years, I think it's time for Citizen to update it. For those of you not familiar with the watch, here's the current list of specs/features from the Citizen japan webpage: Here' my...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Triku said:


> I am looking for a PMP56-2911.
> The ones you show are interesting but they are not the PMP56.
> The PMP56s have:
> 
> Screwdown caseback
> MRK case (+ DLC / PVD)
> Clasp with micro adjustment.
> 
> They are watches that are not available in stores in Spain.
> In my city I have not seen any.
> 
> I have seen on another website that there is also a blue version.


Have you saved enough by now? シチズン プロマスター ランド エコドライブ PMP56-2912 美品 チタン クロノグラフ デイデイト 電波 ソーラー 定価105,000円 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## Triku

CitizenPromaster said:


> Have you saved enough by now? シチズン プロマスター ランド エコドライブ PMP56-2912 美品 チタン クロノグラフ デイデイト 電波 ソーラー 定価105,000円 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


Ja,ja,ja one of this days...
Thank you.


----------



## shez58

Rocky555 said:


> BN0220 is a quite big watch. Dimensions somewhat like 300m Tuna.
> Grainy finish and slightly sparkly dial with golden hands and indicators work nicely together.


What strap are you using?


----------



## Rocky555

shez58 said:


> What strap are you using?


Zuludiver 321 in 24mm.
Sadly it was discontinued.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Promaster - Japanese Watch Technology (citizen.com.sg) 
Singapore/Malaysia has some new limited edition caliber 8204 Fugu's








I'm pretty impressed by their Fugu collection!


----------



## tsteph12

These new Fugu Promaster divers with 44mm cases (wears much smaller from my experience), sapphire crystals, hacking 8204 movement, are a must buy going forward. Eagerly await additional color combos coming out in the near future.


----------



## ereotav

That panda tsuno is mint


----------



## precious time

CitizenPromaster said:


> Promaster - Japanese Watch Technology (citizen.com.sg)
> Singapore/Malaysia has some new limited edition caliber 8204 Fugu's
> View attachment 16155387
> 
> I'm pretty impressed by their Fugu collection!
> View attachment 16155404
> 
> View attachment 16155406


I like the NY0139-11E. Why are so many Citizen watches made/released for Asia only? Sorry if this has been discussed ad nauseam, but I don't know.


----------



## DarkAllen

CitizenPromaster said:


> Two stainless steel automatic Citizens incoming: "CITIZEN COLLECTION" MECHANICAL SILVER FOIL LACQUER LETTERBOARD MECHANICAL WATCH RELEASED IN LATE OCTOBER 2021 | CITIZEN WATCH OFFICIAL SITE [CITIZEN-CITIZEN]
> 
> View attachment 16107800


the white one actually looks really nice. Would this be release in NA?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

precious time said:


> I like the NY0139-11E. Why are so many Citizen watches made/released for Asia only? Sorry if this has been discussed ad nauseam, but I don't know.


I don't know, certain watches would probably sell anywhere in the world, but for some reason different countries and regions get different watches.


DarkAllen said:


> the white one actually looks really nice. Would this be release in NA?


I don't know, but the US does get the new automatic Series 8, so apparently Citizen NA does think there is a market for automatics.

Both of you can just buy the watch you like from Japan, that's what many of us do anyway!


----------



## DarkAllen

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't know, certain watches would probably sell anywhere in the world, but for some reason different countries and regions get different watches.
> 
> I don't know, but the US does get the new automatic Series 8, so apparently Citizen NA does think there is a market for automatics.
> 
> Both of you can just buy the watch you like from Japan, that's what many of us do anyway!


any recommendation for seller in japan?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

DarkAllen said:


> any recommendation for seller in japan?


There are at least two general ways to go about it: either used or new from Yahoo via for example Buyee (Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums) or new from exporters like Seiya (seiyajapan.com: Buy Japanese Watches Online Seiko Casio Citizen Orient) and Sakura (Casio, Citizen, Orient, Seiko watches from Japan | Sakurawatches.com).

I don't buy new watches, so I haven't bought from Seiya/Sakura, but many people on WUS have and they have good experiences with both.


----------



## DarkAllen

CitizenPromaster said:


> There are at least two general ways to go about it: either used or new from Yahoo via for example Buyee (Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums) or new from exporters like Seiya (seiyajapan.com: Buy Japanese Watches Online Seiko Casio Citizen Orient) and Sakura (Casio, Citizen, Orient, Seiko watches from Japan | Sakurawatches.com).
> 
> I don't buy new watches, so I haven't bought from Seiya/Sakura, but many people on WUS have and they have good experiences with both.


thank you will definitely check it out


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Series 8 now available in US:






Series 8 Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet NB6010-81E | CITIZEN


Redefining the power of a sport watch with infinite possibilities. Introducing the Citizen Series 8 mechanical collection of modern timepieces for a modern world. The sporty designs with high-performance automatic movements make a powerful impression. Stand out in style with the refined...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## Matter of Time

As already referenced in a different thread:









The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium...


Turns out there is also a non-RC version of the Promaster Land chronograph FSOT: Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco Drive Chronograph, AT0660-64E | WatchUSeek Watch Forums




www.watchuseek.com





A few updated colors for the PMD56-295x; but these two are called AT6080-53L and AT6085-50E.


----------



## Ziptie

Matter of Time said:


> As already referenced in a different thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium...
> 
> 
> Turns out there is also a non-RC version of the Promaster Land chronograph FSOT: Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco Drive Chronograph, AT0660-64E | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few updated colors for the PMD56-295x; but these two are called AT6080-53L and AT6085-50E.
> 
> View attachment 16165893
> View attachment 16165894


Great colors. I would be so tempted by that blue.


----------



## Matter of Time

I think I'm going to have to wait to see some real photos. In the main render the blue seems really dark, and the numbers have a greenish tone to them. However, this shot has a nicer shade of blue, and the numbers/hands match the white of the PMD56-297x. It could also be that this photo is slightly overexposed to emphasize the blue, and the numbers are overexposed to the point of looking white. Like I said, need real photos.


----------



## Matter of Time

There's already one on ebay. Those photos look more like the very dark blue variant.









Citizen Promaster LAND Eco-Drive Radio Men's Watch AT6080-53L 2021 NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Promaster LAND Eco-Drive Radio Men's Watch AT6080-53L 2021 NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tsteph12

^

Game changer if this receives radio signal worldwide including US, unlike older PMD56-2951/52 models.


----------



## Ziptie

tsteph12 said:


> ^
> 
> Game changer if this receives radio signal worldwide including US, unlike older PMD56-2951/52 models.


It does not. These have the same H100 movement as the PMDs. 

You want the H145 for global reception.


----------



## tsteph12

Bummer



Ziptie said:


> It does not. These have the same H100 movement as the PMDs.
> 
> You want the H145 for global reception.


----------



## Triku

Matter of Time said:


> I think I'm going to have to wait to see some real photos. In the main render the blue seems really dark, and the numbers have a greenish tone to them. However, this shot has a nicer shade of blue, and the numbers/hands match the white of the PMD56-297x. It could also be that this photo is slightly overexposed to emphasize the blue, and the numbers are overexposed to the point of looking white. Like I said, need real photos.
> 
> View attachment 16166003


The rear is simpler, too simple. 
The blue does not have the black bezel so you could buy one and swap it for the black dial. It's crazy but I've always wanted a black one with the titanium bezel.

Just want to see AR coating colour.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

PMD56-295x as well as the newer AT6080-53L and AT6085-50E are killer watches, but the only thing that could be executed much better is the bracelet, mainly the endlinks. I feel they are not flush with the case, probably due to the curvature of the case/grooves. If it had same quality bracelet like the Nighthawks series or even the citizen bj7100-82e gmt, then it woud've been a perfect watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

On the dark picture the outer ring on the blue dial looks black, which would be silly if you ask me. But on the more exposed picture the outer ring looks blue too, which would make more sense.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> Great colors. I would be so tempted by that blue.


You've already abandoned these watches, so you might as well go red Attesa ;-)


----------



## GirchyGirchy

tsteph12 said:


> Bummer


Agreed it sucks, but signal emulators work well enough. I just update mine once every so often.


----------



## Matter of Time

CitizenPromaster said:


> On the dark picture the outer ring on the blue dial looks black, which would be silly if you ask me. But on the more exposed picture the outer ring looks blue too, which would make more sense.


The darker picture reminds me of the European BM8560-88LE. Titanium/Duratect, sapphire, and 100m WR. Checks alot of boxes for me. Another one that I wish was a lighter blue.












https://www.citizenwatch.eu/product/bm8560-88le/



The lighter picture reminds me of the


----------



## phubbard

Reminded me to break mine out and enjoy it. Such a great watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoss

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> holy ****. and 250$? and 38mm???
> always wanted one but kinda hard to source one in a good condition without breaking the bank.
> actually love that it is quartz. i think it's perfect for a chrono - low maintenance and slim profile.
> 
> only thing that i'm afraid is that it could be a limited run. article mentions JOURNAL STANDARDモデル）、シルバー＆ゴールド（BEAMSモデル）、ブラック（BEAUTY＆YOUTHモデル）
> 
> AFAIK BEAUTY＆YOUTH had a limited series of NY0040 full lume in PVD case. could be also the case, hope not though.
> 
> EDIT:
> indeed there are few watches that are limited and sold by collab partners like BEAMS or BEAUTY AND YOUTH.
> 
> Here are the details from the article translated by Google Translate
> 
> *Model:* AN3660-81L, AN3660-81A (standard model), AN3661-62E (JOURNAL STANDARD model), AN3660-90A, AN3663-67P (BEAMS model), AN3665 -61E (BEAUTY & YOUTH model), AN3665-70W (on-time move model), AN3663-08P (red monkey model)
> 
> *Diameter:* 38mm
> *Thickness:* 11.7mm (design value)
> *Case material:* Stainless steel
> *Dial color:* Navy & white (standard model), reverse panda (JOURNAL STANDARD model), silver & gold (BEAMS model), black (BEAUTY & YOUTH model) , green (on-time MOVE model), Gold Panda (Red monkey model)
> *index:* Applied bar
> *luminous:* hour and minute hand and the index to the phosphorescent paint
> *waterproof performance:* 5 atm
> *strap / bracelet:* SS bracelet, red monkey model only handmade Calf strap
> 
> *Caliber:* 0510
> *Function:* Hour / minute display, small seconds at 3 o'clock, chronograph (12-hour counter at 6 o'clock, 60-minute counter at 9 o'clock, chronograph second hand at center), between 4 and 5 o'clock Date display
> *drive system:* Quartz
> 
> *Price:* Normal SS case is 26,400 yen, color IP processing case is 28,600 yen, and red monkey model only is 39,600 yen. All tax included.
> *Release date:* Scheduled for October 2021 (Reservations will be accepted at each store from August 1st)
> *Limited:* Yes. The standard model is not limited to the regular model, and each bespoke model is a limited quantity model. The limited number will be updated as soon as the information becomes available.


When and where can we purchase these here in the USA?


----------



## Ziptie

hoss said:


> When and where can we purchase these here in the USA?


See the thread here about buying from Japan on buyee.jp


----------



## gangrel

hoss said:


> When and where can we purchase these here in the USA?


Quite probably not possible. Citizen often limits releases. Copy the model numbers, then search on em. In most cases, they'll be available from Japanese sellers who'll gladly ship to the US.


----------



## Marvin_WS

What bothers me a bit about AT6080-53L is that the tail end of the seconds hand is black. Not sure why that is, if it was supposed to blend with the dial it should have been blue. This black comes out of nowhere and I suspect they are just using the same seconds hand for AT6085-50E and AT6080-53L. This is shame, because the only thing that is stopping me from jumping on AT6080-53L is this minor detail.
Citizen have done so many right things with these watches, but somehow every model is lacking something small for me. My ideal watch would be PMD56-2952 but with the same color of the basel as the rest of the case.


----------



## ohhaimark

Marvin_WS said:


> What bothers me a bit about AT6080-53L is that the tail end of the seconds hand is black. Not sure why that is, if it was supposed to blend with the dial it should have been blue. This black comes out of nowhere and I suspect they are just using the same seconds hand for AT6085-50E and AT6080-53L. This is shame, because the only thing that is stopping me from jumping on AT6080-53L is this minor detail.
> Citizen have done so many right things with these watches, but somehow every model is lacking something small for me. My ideal watch would be PMD56-2952 but with the same color of the basel as the rest of the case.


I think that the reason it's black and not blue is so that you can still tell it's a radio controlled watch. Otherwise if it blends with the dial completely it would be hard to tell. That shape on the tail is the design branding they use for all, if not most, radio controlled watches. 

As for color not being consistent across the entire second hand I understand your concern, but everyone has their own sense of taste so to each their own. I'm just happy they came out with some new colorways for this piece.

I own the PMD56-2951. My only gripe for these watches, however, is that the movement only supports the Japanese radio signal.


----------



## Triku

Marvin_WS said:


> What bothers me a bit about AT6080-53L is that the tail end of the seconds hand is black. Not sure why that is, if it was supposed to blend with the dial it should have been blue. This black comes out of nowhere and I suspect they are just using the same seconds hand for AT6085-50E and AT6080-53L. This is shame, because the only thing that is stopping me from jumping on AT6080-53L is this minor detail.
> Citizen have done so many right things with these watches, but somehow every model is lacking something small for me. My ideal watch would be PMD56-2952 but with the same color of the basel as the rest of the case.


I agree with you. A PMD56-2952 with the 51 bezel.
I couldn't get it out of my mind so I decided to do a swap. I had everything ready. 

In the photo you will see 4 PMD56 to do the swap. 

Finally I did not do it for two reasons: 

1. The green AR of 52. The old 51 also have the green AR but the newer ones have a more violet AR. The solution in asking if the newer 52s have colorless AR since my 51 unit had it green. I will know soon. 

2. The size. The 52 is my minimum size on the wrist and the 51 looks slightly smaller than the 52. I think I would have also put white 51 hands on my Franken 52. 

My current project is to know if I can do a swap with a PMD56-2952 and a PMP56-2911 or a CB5930. I know the case is bigger but who knows.


----------



## espiga

Good Day,

Citizen surprises:


----------



## Matter of Time

Found a Japanese video online from MonoMax with live shots of the AT6080-53L and AT6085-50E. There's a quick shot at 1:35 of the blue model. Looks like the lighter blue with white indicies. They also go over the CB5034-91W and CB5034-91A as well.



https://monomax.jp/archives/102632/


----------



## Marvin_WS

Matter of Time said:


> Found a Japanese video online from MonoMax with live shots of the AT6080-53L and AT6085-50E. There's a quick shot at 1:35 of the blue model. Looks like the lighter blue with white indicies. They also go over the CB5034-91W and CB5034-91A as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://monomax.jp/archives/102632/


AT6080-53L is looking good! I see myself jumping on it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

There's a new F950 Attesa that no one on WUS will buy 









『シチズン アテッサ』　GPS衛星電波時計の最上位ムーブメントF950搭載　月面をイメージしたメタリックな文字板の新商品が登場　2021年11月5日発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## Tolmia

CitizenPromaster said:


> There's a new F950 Attesa that no one on WUS will buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズン アテッサ』　GPS衛星電波時計の最上位ムーブメントF950搭載　月面をイメージしたメタリックな文字板の新商品が登場　2021年11月5日発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


Thanks, way too big for me to even consider. 44.3mm case and 15.4mm thick. It does have a toolless micro-adjust though, so I've added it to the list I'm tracking:
https://tolmia.blogspot.com/2020/12/running-list-of-tolmia-watch-bracelets.html


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks, @espiga. I like that newer version of the Ron Swanson. I wish more solar quartz chronographs had 12-hour totalizers!


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Now is confirmed, perhaps Titanium version will follow:


----------



## TheBrownHope

Lookie lookie...

Looks like the BN022x series has landed stateside. A few days ago it was just the blue, as of today the green popped up. Sure only a matter of time for the black/gold to show. Maybe give it another few weeks to hit other U.S. ADs. Obviously more expensive than going through Sakura or Seiya. But having a full warranty is nice and good for those who wanna see them in the metal.


----------



## Rocky555

Singapore NJ0150 models are great


----------



## Robotaz

TheBrownHope said:


> View attachment 16181841
> 
> 
> Lookie lookie...
> 
> Looks like the BN022x series has landed stateside. A few days ago it was just the blue, as of today the green popped up. Sure only a matter of time for the black/gold to show. Maybe give it another few weeks to hit other U.S. ADs. Obviously more expensive than going through Sakura or Seiya. But having a full warranty is nice and good for those who wanna see them in the metal.


You get 10% off the Citizen site for joining the email list. That helps.


----------



## MechanicalSnowman

Ziptie said:


> It does not. These have the same H100 movement as the PMDs.
> 
> You want the H145 for global reception.


I really appreciate the write-ups you've done on the H145 and CB0177 series in particular. I'm breaking away from my trist with automatic watches, and I finally landed on one of these. Your enthusiasm and the rugged/straightforward dial these offer pushed me over the edge away from the Oceanus line.

Looking forward to getting it on my wrist.


----------



## Ziptie

MechanicalSnowman said:


> I really appreciate the write-ups you've done on the H145 and CB0177 series in particular. I'm breaking away from my trist with automatic watches, and I finally landed on one of these. Your enthusiasm and the rugged/straightforward dial these offer pushed me over the edge away from the Oceanus line.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it on my wrist.


Thank you for the kind feedback! I really hope you enjoy it. I also find the size suits me better than the Oceanus. Please post photos to the show your citizen thread when it arrives!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

some low-res wrist shots of the new AT6080-53L 

















And Rakuten has some new studio shots that probably show the color better than the Citizen images.
【楽天市場】シチズン プロマスター LANDシリーズ エコドライブ電波 メンズ 腕時計 AT6080-53L CITIZEN PROMASTER ネイビー【あす楽対応】：腕時計のななぷれ (rakuten.co.jp)


----------



## MKN

Rocky555 said:


> Singapore NJ0150 models are great


I bet they are easier to find than the Oyster Perpetuals of similar design.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Rocky555 said:


> Singapore NJ0150 models are great


may i ask what are the dimensions on this model? especially the lug to lug?

saw it on Instagram and was immediately drawn to the yellow one.


----------



## Skeptical

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> may i ask what are the dimensions on this model? especially the lug to lug?
> 
> saw it on Instagram and was immediately drawn to the yellow one.


Diameter is 40mm, thickness is 11.7mm. I haven't seen lug to lug anywhere yet, but it tends to be very short with that kind of integrated bracelet. My Ball Roadmaster Icebreaker (with a faux integrated bracelet) is 40mm with about a 44mm lug to lug measurement, and I would expect the Citizen to be similar.


----------



## Rocky555

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> may i ask what are the dimensions on this model? especially the lug to lug?
> 
> saw it on Instagram and was immediately drawn to the yellow one.


40mm diameter.
Lug to lug is 43-44 (hard to measure exactly)
Hugs the wrist nicely.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Citizen Europe has added three NY's with 8204 hacking and sapphire (44mm wide x 13mm thick)

















Left to right - €329 - €299 - €359. Available at the usual online retailers.

Citizen Europe has NOT added the 1300m tributes, I think they are now the only region not offering that trio, which is bizarre.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Geez these new divers make my Pilot watches look small


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Geez these new divers make my Pilot watches look small
> View attachment 16215991


Hmmm upon closer inspection, this image is wrong. The size of the case, excluding crown or crown guards, so basically the size of the bezel, is 43.7 mm, not 41 mm like it is here.


----------



## OscarWhitbread

CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen Europe has added three NY's with 8204 hacking and sapphire (44mm wide x 13mm thick)
> View attachment 16215985
> 
> 
> View attachment 16215981
> 
> Left to right - €329 - €299 - €359. Available at the usual online retailers.
> 
> Citizen Europe has NOT added the 1300m tributes, I think they are now the only region not offering that trio, which is bizarre.


Come on Citizen, bring out an eco drive version of these! I've been hanging out for an eco drive day/date diver for years


----------



## konners

Just came across these two:

















Not sure if they’ve been posted already, but figured it can’t hurt.


----------



## 6L35

Yesterday I tried the "golden" Hakuto-R and, while a nice an light watch, it was rather bigger in L2L than my Astron 5X steel. The bottom of the case and the lugs didn't coordinate as well as the Seiko's to hug my wrist (18,5 cm / 7,25 " ).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A 










"The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen] 

*sarcasm


----------



## geosta

Almost looks like the hour markers are floating. Would be amazing to see in person


----------



## leets

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A
> 
> View attachment 16221975
> 
> 
> "The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> *sarcasm


Very very nice... Simple yet accuracy is their selling point. 
Grand Seiko level. 
Sadly, it ain't cheap...


----------



## precious time

leets said:


> Grand Seiko level


The Citizen runs circles around Grand Seiko. The super titanium for one is amazing. The precision is better. The Tosa Washi dials have to be seen up close, but they are really something. The same goes for the sapphire crystal, just hard to explain but makes everything else look cheap in comparison. Of course The Citizen is generally understated whereas Grand Seiko is flashy, probably because it is meant to compete with Swiss brands.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Also new for Winter 2020/2021, these three caliber H800 Duratect TIC + sapphire + Duratect DLC bezel watches:








€695 is pretty steep though, and don't expect any significant discounts in Europe (Italy has them for €678).
Nieuw horloges – Citizen Watch Europe
Citizen Watch Italy | Citizen - Modello Radiocontrollato H800 Sport


----------



## Dante80

Btw...the 2021 Attesa DEAR pair is out. DEAR Collection 2021 | CITIZEN シチズン時計

Here is the entry for this year (I have last years variant myself).

*AT8041-71L*























































H800 again, but based on 8041/8040 this time. 41.5mm X 9.7mm, 97gr TiC.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Do you know the model number? Thanks 


chriscentro said:


> Not sure if this is very new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## chriscentro

WichitaViajero said:


> Do you know the model number? Thanks


Hi it's NJ0150-81L


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thank You!

muy reminds me of my first watch, except for the cyclops, it was a blue dial citizen


----------



## halaku

Sorry wrong sub forum …


----------



## Marvin_WS

AT8040-57E


Dante80 said:


> Btw...the 2021 Attesa DEAR pair is out. DEAR Collection 2021 | CITIZEN シチズン時計
> 
> Here is the entry for this year (I have last years variant myself).
> 
> *AT8041-71L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H800 again, but based on 8041/8040 this time. 41.5mm X 9.7mm, 97gr TiC.


I ordered the female watch for my wife for Christmas. I was thinking about getting the male one for me, but I find it a bit too tacky and I don't like how it appears to have glitter on the dial. Maybe in person it won't look too bad, but it just seems to be too shiny and colourful for me. Decided to go with the boring option (AT8040-57E)


----------



## Dante80

Boring is still good tho, the standard 8040 is a pretty known quantity (and a very good quality at that).


----------



## AlvaroVitali

The Citizen "Eagle":









The Citizen EAGLE AQ6101-02A CAL. 0100 con quadrante in carta Tosa Washi


La linea dell'alta gamma Citizen presenta un nuovo modello dotato del calibro al quarzo a carica solare più preciso al mondo (differenza annua di




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## grenert

The two-layer dial with "floating" hour markers is pretty nice on the Eagle!


----------



## precious time

I have posted this in the sale section in case anyone is interested.


----------



## JNW1

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A
> 
> View attachment 16221975
> 
> 
> "The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> *sarcasm


Since I don’t read Japanese what is the price?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

JNW1 said:


> Since I don’t read Japanese what is the price?


"A limited model [suggested retail price 737,000 yen (excluding tax price 670,000 yen), 90 bottles worldwide, limited edition model limited to specific stores] that adopted Tosa Washi for the letterboard will be released on December 9, 2021."
That is roughly $3.5 trillion, so it costs $0 ;-)


----------



## precious time

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A
> 
> View attachment 16221975
> 
> 
> "The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> *sarcasm


I don't care much for the gold emblem. In silver, however, this watch would have been perfection.


----------



## tentimestwenty

totally agree. Citizen ruins it's last range of good watches.


----------



## lookatwrist

precious time said:


> I don't care much for the gold emblem. In silver, however, this watch would have been perfection.


Love the touch of gold myself. A few models have this, it's special.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I don't normally care for the gold thunderchicken (especially on the dark colored dials - I would not have bought the AQ6021-51E had it had the gold bird), but I like the way it looks on this one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

some competition for Casio, solar RC digi: Authentic American Athletic Wear Brand Champion's First Watch Collection | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


----------



## Matter of Time

『シチズン アテッサ』トリプルカレンダーとムーンフェイズを搭載　奥行きのある多層文字板の新作が登場　2022年1月下旬発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『シチズン アテッサ』トリプルカレンダーとムーンフェイズを搭載　奥行きのある多層文字板の新作が登場　2022年1月下旬発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Dante80

Some more pictures.


----------



## Matter of Time

世界最薄※1厚さ1.00mmの光発電エコ･ドライブ※2ムーブメント搭載『シチズン エコ・ドライブ ワン』　スモールセコンドを備えたクラシックで装着感の良いモデルが初登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト世界最薄※1厚さ1.00mmの光発電エコ･ドライブ※2ムーブメント搭載『シチズン エコ・ドライブ ワン』　スモールセコンドを備えたクラシックで装着感の良いモデルが初登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## geosta

That blue dial looks incredible!


----------



## gangrel

Huh. I like this version. I've already got an Eco Drive One, tho. But this is very nice. Price is pretty reasonable too, particularly now as the exchange rate (to USD anyway) is quite favorable.

EDIT: I don't dislike the blue but I'm not crazy about the shade. I'd go for the black, personally.


----------



## tentimestwenty

The new eco drive ones look great. Any guess at the real waterproofness? I'd love if it was 100m. Would be a fantastic one watch collection.


----------



## Dante80

For Japan, two new AT-818X variants, in collab with Nissan for the new Z series coming out.






NISSAN FAIRLADY Zコラボレーションモデル [CITIZEN-シチズン]


「アテッサ」の挑戦し続ける姿勢、高い技術力、1秒にかける想いと、「フェアレディZ」の挑戦の歴史、スポーツカーとして磨き上げてきた技術、妥協しないこだわりという想いがシンクロしコラボレーションが実現。



citizen.jp














Duratect DLC, 1700pcs each, 150k yen before tax.


----------



## Tolmia

Dante80 said:


> For Japan, two new AT-818X variants, in collab with Nissan for the new Z series coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NISSAN FAIRLADY Zコラボレーションモデル [CITIZEN-シチズン]
> 
> 
> 「アテッサ」の挑戦し続ける姿勢、高い技術力、1秒にかける想いと、「フェアレディZ」の挑戦の歴史、スポーツカーとして磨き上げてきた技術、妥協しないこだわりという想いがシンクロしコラボレーションが実現。
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duratect DLC, 1700pcs each, 150k yen before tax.


Some the specs in English:
Accuracy: Approximately + or - 15 second/month
Case size: 42mm
Case height: 10.8 (nice)
Perpetual calendar
Lug width: 21mm
Sapphire crystal
Tool-less micro adjust 
Day & Date
World time
Direct Flight?
Radio connection to towers to set time (I think)
WR: 10ATM (I think)


----------



## Dante80

Tolmia said:


> Some the specs in English:
> Accuracy: Approximately + or - 15 second/month
> Case size: 42mm
> Case height: 10.8 (nice)
> Perpetual calendar
> Lug width: 21mm
> Sapphire crystal
> Tool-less micro adjust
> Day & Date
> World time
> Direct Flight?
> Radio connection to towers to set time (I think)
> WR: 10ATM (I think)


----------



## geosta

That polka dot effect on the yellow is very cool. Not for me, but still very cool


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

for the US market also, Fairlady Z both versions blue and yellow:





Nissan Fairlady Z Black Dial Super Titanium Bracelet AT8185-89E | CITIZEN


Created in collaboration with the iconic Nissan Fairlady Z, one of Japan’s best-known sports cars from Nissan Motor Corporation, this limited-edition model evokes a thunderbolt (or ikazuchi) – with yellow accents and yellow dot design used on the seats of the latest Fairlady Z in “Ikazuchi...




www.citizenwatch.com









Nissan Fairlady Z Black Dial Super Titanium Bracelet AT8185-97E | CITIZEN


Created in collaboration with the iconic Nissan Fairlady Z, one of Japan’s best-known sports cars from Nissan Motor Corporation, this limited-edition model features accents in the striking new “Seiran Blue” Fairlady Z body color – which stands in bold contrast to the matte black on the center of...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Is the Fine Tuning Service (FTS) new? You can select case colors, dial, hands, etc...even the crown, with gems! Caseback is cool. Nice but not cheap.









FTS ファイン・チューニング・サービス | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトFTS ファイン・チューニング・サービスのページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Worker

Appears to be a couple new ones here:






Citizen Watch Europe – BETTER STARTS NOW







www.citizenwatch.eu


----------



## GirchyGirchy

WTH is going on with the crown-at-1:30 watches and their oddball straps?

And for the love of god, Citizen, can you please at least post the width, much less the LTL?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Worker said:


> Appears to be a couple new ones here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Watch Europe – BETTER STARTS NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.eu


Finally officially in Europe: BN0220-16E – Citizen Watch Europe €399 in some webshops


----------



## Zero5

CitizenPromaster said:


> Finally officially in Europe: BN0220-16E – Citizen Watch Europe €399 in some webshops


I just got mine last week here in the States. I saw pictures online and was interested but not sold. The second I saw it in person I had to try it on then bought it right then and there. Took about 5 minutes from first sight to basically wearing it out the store.


----------



## Matter of Time

*"The CITIZEN" Limited model of beautiful dial that expresses "four seasons cut out with a window" Iconic Nature Collection released*






【発売日変更】『The CITIZEN』 「借景窓で切り取る四季」を表現した美しい文字板の限定モデル Iconic Nature Collection発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト【発売日変更】『The CITIZEN』 「借景窓で切り取る四季」を表現した美しい文字板の限定モデル Iconic Nature Collection発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## JNW1

Nice new watches, but they are basically the same old Chronomasters with different colored dials and indices. Can't they design anything else? Dive, dress, GMT - anything else would be nice.


----------



## Commisar

Matter of Time said:


> *"The CITIZEN" Limited model of beautiful dial that expresses "four seasons cut out with a window" Iconic Nature Collection released*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【発売日変更】『The CITIZEN』 「借景窓で切り取る四季」を表現した美しい文字板の限定モデル Iconic Nature Collection発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト【発売日変更】『The CITIZEN』 「借景窓で切り取る四季」を表現した美しい文字板の限定モデル Iconic Nature Collection発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403813
> View attachment 16403814
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403815
> View attachment 16403816
> View attachment 16403817


Ohhhh my

The titanium with the black dial and gold hands and indices looks amazing

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcityjoe

JNW1 said:


> Nice new watches, but they are basically the same old Chronomasters with different colored dials and indices. Can't they design anything else? Dive, dress, GMT - anything else would be nice.


Co-sign. No bracelet option either?


----------



## Aero2001

Commisar said:


> The titanium with the black dial and gold hands and indices looks amazing


Totally agree, and on a bracelet it would be an ideal work/dress watch for me. About a year ago, I tried on a similar high-end titanium Citizen at the boutique in Times Sq. NYC, and it was amazing. It was on a bracelet and had a white dial. It also had the high-accuracy Eco-Drive movement, and may have been the identical case. I had no clue Citizen made such high-end watches, but this one was stunning and just exuded quality.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Seems like Citizen is finally willing to cash in on the icons... Coming soon (to Europe)

*JP2007-17W €429*









*JP2000-67L €449*









*BJ8057-17X €349*









*BN0157-11X €249*


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> Seems like Citizen is finally willing to cash in on the icons... Coming soon (to Europe)
> 
> *JP2007-17W €429*
> View attachment 16407322
> 
> 
> *JP2000-67L €449*
> View attachment 16407327
> 
> 
> *BJ8057-17X €349*
> View attachment 16407328
> 
> 
> *BN0157-11X €249*
> View attachment 16407329


Omg!!!! Citizen behaving like Seiko???? What is this madness 🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


----------



## tsteph12

Lepdiggums said:


> Omg!!!! Citizen behaving like Seiko???? What is this madness 🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


Citizen will eat Seiko’s lunch.


----------



## Xerxes300

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A
> 
> View attachment 16221975
> 
> 
> "The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> *sarcasm


wow!!! super nice!


----------



## Tolmia

Don't think anyone's mentioned it yet, but the next generation of Citizen CZSmart watches are coming soon:





CZ Smart - Designed For Every Moment | CITIZEN


| CITIZEN




www.citizenwatch.com





See also: Sponsored: Citizen Launches Its Next Generation Smartwatch with the “Genius Incognito” CZ Smart Hybrid










Biggest improvement is a 15 day battery life that can be recharged to 80% in 40 minutes.

Too bad only 3ATM and 44mm case size. Not sure of L2L. Doesn't look terrible.


----------



## geosta

I like the look of it, I'd be interested if they could do an Eco-Drive version of one of these and see how far they can push the battery life.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Seems like Citizen is finally willing to cash in on the icons... Coming soon (to Europe)
> 
> *JP2007-17W €429*
> View attachment 16407322
> 
> 
> *JP2000-67L €449*
> View attachment 16407327
> 
> 
> *BJ8057-17X €349*
> View attachment 16407328
> 
> 
> *BN0157-11X €249*
> View attachment 16407329


These have hit dealers in NL


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The full lume JP2007-17W actually has a darker (gun metal IP) case

















Notice how they both retain the old Promaster logo on the dial. But the casebacks have been simplified like most new models.


----------



## Conservative Wrist

CitizenPromaster said:


> Seems like Citizen is finally willing to cash in on the icons... Coming soon (to Europe)
> 
> *JP2007-17W €429*
> View attachment 16407322
> 
> 
> *JP2000-67L €449*
> View attachment 16407327
> 
> 
> *BJ8057-17X €349*
> View attachment 16407328
> 
> 
> *BN0157-11X €249*
> View attachment 16407329


I am a fan of army olive green colour on wrist watch, but I am not sure if I like it on a dive watch. Olive green is a camouflage colour but I don't think it works in the sea.


----------



## Ziptie

Conservative Wrist said:


> I am a fan of army olive green colour on wrist watch, but I am not sure if I like it on a dive watch. Olive green is a camouflage colour but I don't think it works in the sea.


One presumes the navy SEALs spend time on land as well as in the sea. ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Conservative Wrist said:


> I am a fan of army olive green colour on wrist watch, but I am not sure if I like it on a dive watch. Olive green is a camouflage colour but I don't think it works in the sea.


----------



## gangrel

geosta said:


> I like the look of it, I'd be interested if they could do an Eco-Drive version of one of these and see how far they can push the battery life.


Almost certainly not practical. To start: the shortest Eco Drive power reserve, AFAIK, is 6 months. 15 days is about 1/12th of that, so maybe you get an extra 2 days at most. Not worth the trouble. Then: that's some form of LED screen. No gaps to let through the light in the first place. That's a fundamental issue with any solar watch.


----------



## geosta

gangrel said:


> Almost certainly not practical. To start: the shortest Eco Drive power reserve, AFAIK, is 6 months. 15 days is about 1/12th of that, so maybe you get an extra 2 days at most. Not worth the trouble. Then: that's some form of LED screen. No gaps to let through the light in the first place. That's a fundamental issue with any solar watch.


I just know how bad I am with charging my phone, having something else to charge is never going to end well


----------



## Xerxes300

gangrel said:


> Almost certainly not practical. To start: the shortest Eco Drive power reserve, AFAIK, is 6 months. 15 days is about 1/12th of that, so maybe you get an extra 2 days at most. Not worth the trouble. Then: that's some form of LED screen. No gaps to let through the light in the first place. That's a fundamental issue with any solar watch.


is that why those g-shocks like the GBD-200 is not solar?


----------



## lookatwrist

Xerxes300 said:


> is that why those g-shocks like the GBD-200 is not solar?


They could make one if they wanted to, it doesnt' use a ton of power. A solar MIP Casio already exists, a square one will come soon.


----------



## Xerxes300

lookatwrist said:


> They could make one if they wanted to, it doesnt' use a ton of power. A solar MIP Casio already exists, a square one will come soon.


i hope a square will come soon.


----------



## Commisar

Xerxes300 said:


> wow!!! super nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16412213


That is a STUNNING dial and I've always liked the Citizen Eagle 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee

CITIZEN PROMASTER New light-powered Eco-Drive Diver 200m inspired by the majestic, endangered whale shark| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network


CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.




www.citizenwatch-global.com


















CITIZEN PROMASTER New mechanical diver’s watches inspired by a barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver found on an Australian beach New, updated model features enhanced magnetic resistance| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network


CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.




www.citizenwatch-global.com


----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## Not_A_Guest

arlee said:


> View attachment 16515653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CITIZEN PROMASTER New light-powered Eco-Drive Diver 200m inspired by the majestic, endangered whale shark| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network
> 
> 
> CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch-global.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16515656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CITIZEN PROMASTER New mechanical diver’s watches inspired by a barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver found on an Australian beach New, updated model features enhanced magnetic resistance| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network
> 
> 
> CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch-global.com


Finally, a conventional diver with the 9-series Miyota. I wonder how these will fare sales-wise vs. their premium eco drive divers


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Not_A_Guest said:


> Finally, a conventional diver with the 9-series Miyota. I wonder how these will fare sales-wise vs. their premium eco drive divers


Agreed, I like this a lot. Looks like a decently short LTL, and titanium! Hope the price isn't too bad.

Maybe they'll have a special edition with barnacles attached.


----------



## SixtyLion

Xerxes300 said:


>


Great looking diver! Get rid of Mercedes hand and date, put Eco-Drive movement and it will be an ultimate daily diver!!! I would not mind to pay premium for such watch!!!


----------



## Xerxes300

The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021


A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## go4thegrail

Trying not to get too excited about the new NB6021....waiting to see how it's priced and if it's the SPB143 killer I think it might be.


----------



## debicks

A source told me around 1K USD on bracelet and a bit less on the rubber strap....but I can't verify 100%, so I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## SixtyLion

debicks said:


> A source told me around 1K USD on bracelet and a bit less on the rubber strap....but I can't verify 100%, so I guess we'll have to wait and see


I assume it is MSRP and street prices might be even lower.


----------



## debicks

SixtyLion said:


> I assume it is MSRP and street prices might be even lower.


Yes, that would be MSRP. Not sure about availability in various markets around the world. I hope it's not a JDM. Release date is summer 2022.


----------



## mi6_

The 9051 movement sounds great and the 41mm size. But I’m not a fan of that Mercedes hour hand. The bezel insert would have looked better being fully indexed around the whole thing versus the quarter. Not sure I like it enough to buy one yet.

Definitely not a Seiko SPB143 killer….lol


----------



## Matter of Time

*"The CITIZEN" Equipped with high-precision mechanical movement Caliber 0200 A limited edition model inspired by Japanese armor is now available*






『The CITIZEN』 高精度機械式ムーブメントCaliber 0200を搭載 日本の甲冑に着想を得た限定モデルが登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『The CITIZEN』 高精度機械式ムーブメントCaliber 0200を搭載 日本の甲冑に着想を得た限定モデルが登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Matter of Time

*"The CITIZEN" High-precision photovoltaic eco-drive * 1 installed Aizen Japanese paper dial model debuts*

2 new HAQs. One with the 0100 +/- 1spy movement; and another +/- 5spy movement.






『The CITIZEN』 高精度光発電エコ･ドライブ※1搭載 藍染和紙文字板モデルが初登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『The CITIZEN』 高精度光発電エコ･ドライブ※1搭載 藍染和紙文字板モデルが初登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Matter of Time

*Sustainable watch brand "CITIZEN L" celebrating its 10th anniversary A new work incorporating Biomimicry * 1 to learn about the mechanism of living things and the beauty of nature is now available*






10周年を迎えたサステナブルウオッチブランド 『CITIZEN L（シチズン エル）』 生物の仕組みや自然の美しさに学ぶBiomimicry（バイオミミクリー）※1を取り入れた新作が登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト10周年を迎えたサステナブルウオッチブランド 『CITIZEN L（シチズン エル）』 生物の仕組みや自然の美しさに学ぶBiomimicry（バイオミミクリー）※1を取り入れた新作が登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Matter of Time

...and we'll throw in an automatic as well

*"CITIZEN Series 8" In commemoration of the 1st anniversary of the restart, an all-black limited model has appeared*






『CITIZEN Series 8』 再始動1周年を記念し、オールブラックの限定モデルが登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『CITIZEN Series 8』 再始動1周年を記念し、オールブラックの限定モデルが登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Xerxes300 said:


>


Oh heck Think I will need one of these , been wanting to pick up the vintage version but they have crept up in price and they are usually not in good shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster

2500M_Sub said:


> Oh heck Think I will need one of these , been wanting to pick up the vintage version but they have crept up in price and they are usually not in good shape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope they’re not limited edition and hopefully worldwide release


----------



## go4thegrail

redrwster said:


> Hope they’re not limited edition and hopefully worldwide release


 Bad news after reaching out to well-known AD near me: “Hi , unfortunately Citizen will not be bringing those into the country according to my Citizen rep today. If that changes, I'll reach out to you.”


----------



## 2500M_Sub

redrwster said:


> Hope they’re not limited edition and hopefully worldwide release


I don’t think they will be limited but not worried if they can’t be purchased here. I got the eco drive like 1300m rerelease from last year from a store In Spain got to me in three days didn’t pay any taxes at a great price to boot. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordehouse

debicks said:


> Yes, that would be MSRP. Not sure about availability in various markets around the world. I hope it's not a JDM. Release date is summer 2022.


 Citizen Australia has confirmed we will not be getting it here


----------



## Not_A_Guest

go4thegrail said:


> Bad news after reaching out to well-known AD near me: “Hi , unfortunately Citizen will not be bringing those into the country according to my Citizen rep today. If that changes, I'll reach out to you.”


There is absolutely no way that Citizen will just leave international customers (especially in the US!?) high and dry... right? I would expect demand for this thing to be through the roof and for many customers to be asking their local Citizen store/AD about it.
Then again, there are many models which are inexplicably confined to JDM. I'm sure Sakura/Japan-OnlineStore/etc. will have them on hand if that's the case. But what a missed opportunity that would be! There's even some buzz in the new Seiko release thread!
No matter what, we should be able to purchase them if we want them enough. The Citizen company stores I've been to have had Chronomasters and Eco Drive Ones. Correct me if I'm wrong, but those are supposed to be JDM models, right?


----------



## Xerxes300

I just realized the cheap stainless steel version with the 8204 and mineral crystal is almost identical. Ny0125-83e


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Xerxes300 said:


> I just realized the cheap stainless steel version with the 8204 and mineral crystal is almost identical. Ny0125-83e
> 
> View attachment 16518008


If by "almost identical" you mean the shape of the hands and logos, then you're correct.

Otherwise, they're nothing else alike, other than being Citizen automatic divers.


----------



## FJR1971

I’m somewhat new to Citizen but always wanted to try a promaster. I came across this FUGU that is available through a points program at work. It looks like the FUGU are limited editions available in different variations but I can’t find anything on this one anywhere for real pics or review. 
Anyone come across it or own one?
Ref NY0158-09L


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Some interesting colors.. Only available in certain markets (Middle East and Australia as far as I know currently). 

Those come with Miyota 2310 and MSRB around 450 USD


----------



## Not_A_Guest

ElGhurafiy said:


> Some interesting colors.. Only available in certain markets (Middle East and Australia as far as I know currently).
> 
> Those come with Miyota 2310 and MSRB around 450 USD
> View attachment 16573134


Whoa, these look cool. Got any more info? Reference #s?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

FJR1971 said:


> I’m somewhat new to Citizen but always wanted to try a promaster. I came across this FUGU that is available through a points program at work. It looks like the FUGU are limited editions available in different variations but I can’t find anything on this one anywhere for real pics or review.
> Anyone come across it or own one?
> Ref NY0158-09L
> 
> View attachment 16572922


I have one of the LEs, the gilt black dial with red bezel insert. Great watch and the bracelet is fantastic. Only con is that it's not a hacking movement...not a huge deal really.


----------



## Igorek

New Citizen ca7090 look very nice sucks that is 43mm









Citizen's New Trio Of Titanium Triplets — Three Retro CA7090 Chronographs And Six Eco-Drive Pilot's Watches


✓ Citizen rides the retro wave with a trio of CA7090 chronographs ✓ Plus six more new additions to the Super Titanium Eco-Drive collection. ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Not_A_Guest said:


> Whoa, these look cool. Got any more info? Reference #s?


Sorry for the late reply 
Reference numbers are as below
NJ0171-81A 
NJ0170-83X 
NJ0170-83Z


----------



## Ziptie

Igorek said:


> New Citizen ca7090 look very nice sucks that is 43mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen's New Trio Of Titanium Triplets — Three Retro CA7090 Chronographs And Six Eco-Drive Pilot's Watches
> 
> 
> ✓ Citizen rides the retro wave with a trio of CA7090 chronographs ✓ Plus six more new additions to the Super Titanium Eco-Drive collection. ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Sucks for you maybe, perfect for me! Love the BM7570.


----------



## Tltuae

Ziptie said:


> Sucks for you maybe, perfect for me! Love the BM7570.


yep, also love the size. the retro look with a bigger size makes it more wearable to me.


----------



## Matter of Time

*World's thinnest * 1 Photovoltaic eco-drive with a thickness of 1.00 mm * 2 Equipped with a movement "Citizen Eco-Drive One" A limited edition model that shines in Forest Green in all black*

*AR5064-57W *
available May 13, 2022
495,000 yen (450,000 yen excluding tax) 







世界最薄※1厚さ1.00mmの光発電エコ･ドライブ※2ムーブメント搭載 『シチズン エコ・ドライブ ワン』 オールブラックにフォレストグリーンが映える限定モデル登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト世界最薄※1厚さ1.00mmの光発電エコ･ドライブ※2ムーブメント搭載 『シチズン エコ・ドライブ ワン』 オールブラックにフォレストグリーンが映える限定モデル登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## SixtyLion

Citizen CA7090 chronographs look very interesting and I am pleasantly surprised by the price! Fratello Watches article mentions only three color variations and so does Citizen EU, however several online stores have fourth model CA-7090 87A with white/cream dial. I hope it is not limited edition and will be available in the US soon. Great job Citizen!!!


----------



## GregoryD

SixtyLion said:


> Citizen CA7090 chronographs look very interesting and I am pleasantly surprised by the price! Fratello Watches article mentions only three color variations and so does Citizen EU, however several online stores have fourth model CA-7090 87A with white/cream dial. I hope it is not limited edition and will be available in the US soon. Great job Citizen!!!


Agreed, they look great. With titanium and sapphire (and no 24hr subdial, which is a plus imo) I think these will be a hit.


----------



## SixtyLion

GregoryD said:


> Agreed, they look great. With titanium and sapphire (and no 24hr subdial, which is a plus imo) I think these will be a hit.
> 
> View attachment 16583933


I would love to see Citizen bring back retro design skin diver with modern materials and updated movement, Eco-Drive, Super Titanium, and sapphire.









Image from Fratello Watches.


----------



## SixtyLion

Scopri Citizen CA7090-87A


Orologio Citizen Uomo SuperTitanio Crono




citizen.it




I tried to pre-order this watch on several websites and got estimated shipping date of May 19, 2022.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Star Wars limited edition quartz Bullheads, get your geek on...








『シチズンコレクション』 スター・ウォーズの世界をデザインモチーフにした ツノクロノ限定モデルが登場 2022年5月27日に先行予約開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## Tiribos

JY8074-11X


----------



## Xerxes300

didn't see this coming






Promaster Dive Automatic | CITIZEN


| CITIZEN




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Xerxes300 said:


> didn't see this coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Dive Automatic | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com


I'm a little confused...ABTW had this article:









Citizen Adds Eight Improved Dive Watches To The Promaster Family | aBlogtoWatch


The new Citizen Promaster Diver, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, photos, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com





with this picture:










But that brown one on the right doesn't seem to show up on Citizen's site.


----------



## Xerxes300

GirchyGirchy said:


> I'm a little confused...ABTW had this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Adds Eight Improved Dive Watches To The Promaster Family | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> The new Citizen Promaster Diver, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, photos, and price.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this picture:
> 
> View attachment 16598536
> 
> 
> But that brown one on the right doesn't seem to show up on Citizen's site.


there's also a full black one, an all black dial one and a white dial one on the citizen page as it cycles thru pictures...

maybe they'll get added at a later date.

btw, i think that's not brown but a crappy picture of the red model


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Xerxes300 said:


> btw, i think that's not brown but a crappy picture of the red model


No, watch in the sand has gold hands/bezel insert numerals. I thought the same at first.


----------



## Cetautomatix

(Posted by mistake, please ignore.)


----------



## SixtyLion

CitizenPromaster said:


> Star Wars limited edition quartz Bullheads, get your geek on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズンコレクション』 スター・ウォーズの世界をデザインモチーフにした ツノクロノ限定モデルが登場 2022年5月27日に先行予約開始 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


I had such high hopes for this Bullhead, I don’t know why Citizen went with regular quartz and only 50 meters of WR. Especially considering that the larger bullhead Tsuno watches are packed with Eco-Drive, sapphire, and 200 meters WR.


----------



## fillerbunny

SixtyLion said:


> I had such high hopes for this Bullhead, I don’t know why Citizen went with regular quartz and only 50 meters of WR. Especially considering that the larger bullhead Tsuno watches are packed with Eco-Drive, sapphire, and 200 meters WR.


I'd say that calibre 2100/E210 is too big and too expensive and has too many subdials and crowns for a tiny reissue they want to sell a ****load of.


----------



## dgaddis

A couple new color variations shown on the 'upcoming models' on Sakura, some "moment of adventure" series :: May 2022 - New Models | Sakurawatches.com









Citizen Promaster Marine The Moment of Adventure BN0157-11X | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Promaster Marine The Moment of Adventure BN0157-11X. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Crazy Cajun

dgaddis said:


> A couple new color variations shown on the 'upcoming models' on Sakura, some "moment of adventure" series :: May 2022 - New Models | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Marine The Moment of Adventure BN0157-11X | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Citizen Promaster Marine The Moment of Adventure BN0157-11X. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


Mineral glass, big thumbs down. Otherwise I would of bought it.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Those Promaster divers have outstanding lume; best I have in my collection including Omega and Tudor.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> Those Promaster divers have outstanding lume; best I have in my collection including Omega and Tudor.


I agree, sapphire would be nice! However, it's rather affordable to have Citizen factory-replace the glass, if it ever gets scratched.

My issue is that the E168 movement can be hit or miss on the second-hand alignment, as demonstrated in the Citizen photo. I have six Citizen watches with the E168 movement. Two of them have a mis-aligned second hand. The rest are well aligned.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Terra Citizen said:


> I agree, sapphire would be nice! However, it's rather affordable to have Citizen factory-replace the glass, if it ever gets scratched.
> 
> My issue is that the E168 movement can be hit or miss on the second-hand alignment, as demonstrated in the Citizen photo. I have six Citizen watches with the E168 movement. Two of them have a mis-aligned second hand. The rest are well aligned.


Mineral's not a huge deal IMO. I could swap it out for a sapphire but I've felt no need. It's a great watch otherwise. 

As for second hand alignment, eh...it's quartz, they're hard to get perfect.


----------



## tentimestwenty

Sure wish Citizen would make a simple luxury diver in The Citizen range with ecodrive. Like a Seiko MM200 in finishing for about $1500USD.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

tentimestwenty said:


> Sure wish Citizen would make a simple luxury diver in The Citizen range with ecodrive. Like a Seiko MM200 in finishing for about $1500USD.


With the way luxury product segments work, I bet they would need to also upgrade the movement beyond a typical eco-drive to merit the change in price bracket. Seiko puts the 4R movements in watches up to about $500 USD, and "upgrades" to the 6Rs around $700+ (I don't want to open the whole can of worms about the 6R). Citizen offers all types of complications, from chronographs to GMTs, at or even far below $500. They would need some serious changes to their calibers to match the upgrades to the watch-- it's hard to sell a luxury watch at a luxury price if its movement is shared with a $150 watch, even if the movements are objectively great.
What I could see happening with the movements available now is Citizen competing against top end Seiko or even GS divers. They could use the movements currently in the Chronomaster/The Citizen collections, which would put these watches anywhere from $1500-$5000 USD. If they wanted to go full crazy, they could put the ultra-thin quartz from the Eco-Drive One in a dive watch. 6mm thick 200m dive watch sound fun to anyone else?


----------



## mi6_

tentimestwenty said:


> Sure wish Citizen would make a simple luxury diver in The Citizen range with ecodrive. Like a Seiko MM200 in finishing for about $1500USD.





Not_A_Guest said:


> With the way luxury product segments work, I bet they would need to also upgrade the movement beyond a typical eco-drive to merit the change in price bracket. Seiko puts the 4R movements in watches up to about $500 USD, and "upgrades" to the 6Rs around $700+ (I don't want to open the whole can of worms about the 6R). Citizen offers all types of complications, from chronographs to GMTs, at or even far below $500. They would need some serious changes to their calibers to match the upgrades to the watch-- it's hard to sell a luxury watch at a luxury price if its movement is shared with a $150 watch, even if the movements are objectively great.
> What I could see happening with the movements available now is Citizen competing against top end Seiko or even GS divers. They could use the movements currently in the Chronomaster/The Citizen collections, which would put these watches anywhere from $1500-$5000 USD. If they wanted to go full crazy, they could put the ultra-thin quartz from the Eco-Drive One in a dive watch. 6mm thick 200m dive watch sound fun to anyone else?


Citizen has done slightly more expensive Eco-Drive watches in the Citizen Signature line before with a perpetual calendar, though nowhere near the $1,500 US price. You can't put the Eco Drive One in a dive watch as it has no seconds hand.


----------



## tonycro

Crazy Cajun said:


> Mineral glass, big thumbs down. Otherwise I would of bought it.


wish it would come on a bracelet as my green bn does and I would pull the trigger right away... to small on a rubber for my 8+inch wrists


----------



## Tltuae

New aqualands









Citizen’s Legendary Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter JP200 Series Adds Two New Models


✓ Citizen brings two new colors to the Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter series ✓ JP2007-17W with a lumed dial ✓ And the JP2000-67L in blue! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Xerxes300

didn't realized they issued a eco-drive Pepsi...






Promaster Dive Blue Dial Polyurethane Strap BN0168-06L | CITIZEN


Explore the deepest depths of style with Citizen’s Promaster Eco-Drive Dive watch featuring the beloved blue and red bezel. This must-have diving watch also features a silver-tone stainless steel case, a blue dial with a 3-hand movement and date, luminous hands and markers, and red, white and...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## mi6_

^^^^ Good find. This line has a good variety of colour schemes.


----------



## dgaddis

Not_A_Guest said:


> With the way luxury product segments work, I bet they would need to also upgrade the movement beyond a typical eco-drive to merit the change in price bracket. Seiko puts the 4R movements in watches up to about $500 USD, and "upgrades" to the 6Rs around $700+ (I don't want to open the whole can of worms about the 6R). Citizen offers all types of complications, from chronographs to GMTs, at or even far below $500. They would need some serious changes to their calibers to match the upgrades to the watch-- it's hard to sell a luxury watch at a luxury price if its movement is shared with a $150 watch, even if the movements are objectively great.
> What I could see happening with the movements available now is Citizen competing against top end Seiko or even GS divers. They could use the movements currently in the Chronomaster/The Citizen collections, which would put these watches anywhere from $1500-$5000 USD. If they wanted to go full crazy, they could put the ultra-thin quartz from the Eco-Drive One in a dive watch. 6mm thick 200m dive watch sound fun to anyone else?


I've said it before but I'll keep saying it - here's my perfect watch:
Diver
Classic clean uncluttered dial - three hands, date, that's it, no sub dials, no other indicators. Less is more
Maximum lug to lug of 46mm, 43-45mm is even better
20mm lug width
Thickness under 13mm
Tool free quick adjust on the clasp (just use the clasp from the PMD56-2952 - it's the best there is IMO)
Solar quartz
Either radio controlled or GPS

No one makes a simple radio controlled solar diver and I just don't understand why not. There's plenty of 200m rated watches with buttons and pushers, so some subtle buttons to work the various radio sync functions shouldn't be a problem. The two watches pictured below are the closest thing available, but they're both too big, too thick, and too busy - I don't want giant chrono pushers. Also the first one has those ridiculous endlinks that stick way out past the lugs, it's like the bracelet wasn't even designed for that case. Also both of these only pick up the Japanese radio signal.

















シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





















シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





I know this is the Citizen forum, but I would LOVE to see Seiko put this 3X22 movement into a diver. The watch pictured (SBXD003) has a 39mm case, 45.7mm lug to lug, and 11.3mm thickness.


----------



## Xerxes300

dgaddis said:


> I've said it before but I'll keep saying it - here's my perfect watch:
> Diver
> Classic clean uncluttered dial - three hands, date, that's it, no sub dials, no other indicators. Less is more
> Maximum lug to lug of 46mm, 43-45mm is even better
> 20mm lug width
> Thickness under 13mm
> Tool free quick adjust on the clasp (just use the clasp from the PMD56-2952 - it's the best there is IMO)
> Solar quartz
> Either radio controlled or GPS
> 
> No one makes a simple radio controlled solar diver and I just don't understand why not. There's plenty of 200m rated watches with buttons and pushers, so some subtle buttons to work the various radio sync functions shouldn't be a problem. The two watches pictured below are the closest thing available, but they're both too big, too thick, and too busy - I don't want giant chrono pushers. Also the first one has those ridiculous endlinks that stick way out past the lugs, it's like the bracelet wasn't even designed for that case. Also both of these only pick up the Japanese radio signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the Citizen forum, but I would LOVE to see Seiko put this 3X22 movement into a diver. The watch pictured (SBXD003) has a 39mm case, 45.7mm lug to lug, and 11.3mm thickness.


i think, minus the radio antena, alpina, victorinox, glycine, longines and others make smaller versions of divers that might fit your description. if i wanted a small diver, the longines would be my choice.


----------



## dgaddis

Xerxes300 said:


> i think, minus the radio antena, alpina, victorinox, glycine, longines and others make smaller versions of divers that might fit your description. if i wanted a small diver, the longines would be my choice.


Yeah there's plenty of small divers, solar divers, small solar divers, etc. You can find any combination of the three features you want, but there's not one watch that combines them all.

These are the two divers* I've got now, both are not small case-wise (both larger than 42mm) but the lug to lug is nice and short on both (44.9mm for the black dial tortoise and 43.0mm for the green mini turtle). Both under 13mm thick too - the tortoise is only 11.8mm thick, which is great. But I'd dig having a radio controlled or GPS synced version of either since it would be more accurate, easier grab and go, and quartz is almost always tougher and more robust than mechanical.

*I know the tortoise isn't technically a diver, but, come on, it's close enough haha.


----------



## Tolmia

dgaddis said:


> I've said it before but I'll keep saying it - here's my perfect watch:
> Diver
> Classic clean uncluttered dial - three hands, date, that's it, no sub dials, no other indicators. Less is more
> Maximum lug to lug of 46mm, 43-45mm is even better
> 20mm lug width
> Thickness under 13mm
> Tool free quick adjust on the clasp (just use the clasp from the PMD56-2952 - it's the best there is IMO)
> Solar quartz
> Either radio controlled or GPS
> 
> No one makes a simple radio controlled solar diver and I just don't understand why not. There's plenty of 200m rated watches with buttons and pushers, so some subtle buttons to work the various radio sync functions shouldn't be a problem. The two watches pictured below are the closest thing available, but they're both too big, too thick, and too busy - I don't want giant chrono pushers. Also the first one has those ridiculous endlinks that stick way out past the lugs, it's like the bracelet wasn't even designed for that case. Also both of these only pick up the Japanese radio signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the Citizen forum, but I would LOVE to see Seiko put this 3X22 movement into a diver. The watch pictured (SBXD003) has a 39mm case, 45.7mm lug to lug, and 11.3mm thickness.


I don't particularly care about being radio controlled, but I'm totally on board with the rest of the specs. I've been eyeing this one from Vaer (D4 Atlantic) which comes close, but I just wish it was a tad thinner: 










They also have another one called the D4 Arctic:









I think Citizen and Seiko are really leaving a lot of the market untapped by not doing more with straps and quick change options.


----------



## debicks

Came across these today on the US Citizen website. They caught my eye as they have a bit of a Panerai look to them but in a smaller 42mm case. As well as that discontinued automatic from The CItizen Collection.


----------



## Mark.O

Interesting watch!


----------



## Not_A_Guest

debicks said:


> Came across these today on the US Citizen website. They caught my eye as they have a bit of a Panerai look to them but in a smaller 42mm case. As well as that discontinued automatic from The CItizen Collection.
> View attachment 16639127
> 
> View attachment 16639130


Looks cool. Got reference numbers?


----------



## debicks

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks cool. Got reference numbers?


AW1720-51E (steel bracelet)
AW1723-02E (leather strap)


----------



## Igorek

Odd no watch like that on US website maybe it's in Cananda


----------



## Mark.O

Yup. Looked at a jeweller in canada that has it on sale.


----------



## Ziptie

debicks said:


> Came across these today on the US Citizen website. They caught my eye as they have a bit of a Panerai look to them but in a smaller 42mm case. As well as that discontinued automatic from The CItizen Collection.
> View attachment 16639127
> 
> View attachment 16639130


Oh I like that. 

I’ve got the Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57e mentioned, but have decided to let it go as it doesn’t get a lot of wrist time. I’m tempted to see how I like the eco-drive.


----------



## SixtyLion

debicks said:


> Came across these today on the US Citizen website. They caught my eye as they have a bit of a Panerai look to them but in a smaller 42mm case. As well as that discontinued automatic from The CItizen Collection.
> View attachment 16639127
> 
> View attachment 16639130


Very cool looking watch!!! I could not find these on Citizen US, however some stores are already selling these, stainless steel model priced at $344. I really like the styling, and it has sapphire crystal, surprisingly only 100 meters of WR.


----------



## debicks

SixtyLion said:


> Very cool looking watch!!! I could not find these on Citizen US, however some stores are already selling these, stainless steel model priced at $344. I really like the styling, and it has sapphire crystal, surprisingly only 100 meters of WR.


Sorry, turns out I was on the Citizen Canada site. 100m is plenty enough, although the Grand Touring did have 200m. Overall, pretty good specs and looks for the price, I think.



Ziptie said:


> Oh I like that.
> 
> I’ve got the Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57e mentioned, but have decided to let it go as it doesn’t get a lot of wrist time. I’m tempted to see how I like the eco-drive.


That's the one! Less WR and smaller crown guards but the overall look is pretty similar. I haven't seen them in person, but I suspect the Eco-Drive will be a bit lighter and thinner.


----------



## fillerbunny

SixtyLion said:


> surprisingly only 100 meters of WR.


I'm not sure that's a watch many people will take scuba diving.


----------



## SixtyLion

debicks said:


> Sorry, turns out I was on the Citizen Canada site. 100m is plenty enough, although the Grand Touring did have 200m. Overall, pretty good specs and looks for the price, I think.


I like to nitpick  Nevertheless it is a very nice watch!!! I am tempted to get myself a new Citizen CA7090-87A!


----------



## aafanatic

@Ziptie My NB0070-57E doesn't get a lot of wrist time either, but if I sell it, I will just have to buy it again in a couple of years


----------



## Igorek

Now we get them in US and we got also in blue...






Endicott Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet AW1726-55L | CITIZEN


Show you mean business with this stylish men’s dress watch from the Sport Luxury collection. This striking two-tone timepiece effortlessly combines classic design with contemporary styling and features a silver-tone stainless steel case with a blue 3-hand dial with date, rose gold-tone accents...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## aafanatic

Igorek said:


> Now we get them in US and we got also in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endicott Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet AW1726-55L | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> Show you mean business with this stylish men’s dress watch from the Sport Luxury collection. This striking two-tone timepiece effortlessly combines classic design with contemporary styling and features a silver-tone stainless steel case with a blue 3-hand dial with date, rose gold-tone accents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com


WOW¡ That is a whole new watch! I love it Smaller case, ecodrive, sapphire crystal, only 100MWR though.


----------



## Mark.O

Interesting watch!


----------



## Matter of Time

New limited edition Caliber 0100 






『The CITIZEN』 K18ケースの世界最高精度*光発電エコ・ドライブ※1限定モデルを発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『The CITIZEN』 K18ケースの世界最高精度*光発電エコ・ドライブ※1限定モデルを発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Tolmia

Didn't see this one posted, thought it was pretty interesting:








From: Citizen BJ6540-34L Eco-Drive | Japan-OnlineStore


----------



## Mark.O

Cool!! Kinda has a 60's esque look about it!


Tolmia said:


> Didn't see this one posted, thought it was pretty interesting:
> View attachment 16659654
> 
> From: Citizen BJ6540-34L Eco-Drive | Japan-OnlineStore


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tolmia said:


> Didn't see this one posted, thought it was pretty interesting:
> View attachment 16659654
> 
> From: Citizen BJ6540-34L Eco-Drive | Japan-OnlineStore


Yeah, I couldn't be bothered to post the link to the press release. It is a re-release. 『シチズンコレクション』 水木しげる生誕100周年記念 「ゲゲゲ ゲゲゲの鬼太郎」コラボレーションモデル発売 ~1968年発売の「キンダータイム」が「鬼太郎」と「目玉おやじ」モチーフで甦る~ | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］ 

You can still find the originals in Japan:








This guy bought one and posted about it in the Vintage Citizen Thread:


ChicagoGuy2 said:


> Here is the Kinder time I am wearing today. I bought it on Yahoo Auctions Japan, and in fact it was this thread that got me interested in this watch, and led me to track it down in Japan. I like the colors on it, it's easy to read, and if you look closely it says Citizen in katakana, which is pretty rare.
> 
> It's a little rough, but runs (and looks great) for a 50 year old kids watch!
> 
> View attachment 16071130
> View attachment 16071131
> View attachment 16071132


----------



## Not_A_Guest

It is definitely cool to see that watch reissued. But can someone explain the lumed sperm on the dial?  









all jokes aside, what is it?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Not_A_Guest said:


> It is definitely cool to see that watch reissued. But can someone explain the lumed sperm on the dial?
> View attachment 16661006
> 
> 
> all jokes aside, what is it?


As the press release states: "THE BJ6540-34L, WHICH HAS THE MOTIF OF "KITARO", HAS A HUMAN SOUL (FIREBALL) SHAPED LUMINOUS LIGHT ON THE DIAL, SO THE HUMAN SOUL SHINES SUSPICIOUSLY IN THE DARK."
It is also seen in the logo of the manga.


----------



## Tolmia

Not_A_Guest said:


> It is definitely cool to see that watch reissued. But can someone explain the lumed sperm on the dial?
> View attachment 16661006
> 
> 
> all jokes aside, what is it?


can't unsee that now!


----------



## debicks

Pretty interesting.
But, also kind of reminds me of my daughter's Flik Flak for learning to read the time...


----------



## ChicagoGuy2

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yeah, I couldn't be bothered to post the link to the press release. It is a re-release. 『シチズンコレクション』 水木しげる生誕100周年記念 「ゲゲゲ ゲゲゲの鬼太郎」コラボレーションモデル発売 ~1968年発売の「キンダータイム」が「鬼太郎」と「目玉おやじ」モチーフで甦る~ | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> You can still find the originals in Japan:
> View attachment 16659976
> 
> This guy bought one and posted about it in the Vintage Citizen Thread:


Japanese streetwear brand BEAMS also did an EcoDrive reissue of the Kindertime. I considered getting one, but decided I wanted a vintage piece instead. I'm pretty happy with my original but I don't wear it often. The BEAMS reissue might get more wrist time, tho.


----------



## v1triol

NB1060-04A and NB1060-12L, good looking watches but prices are bit steep for cal. 90*.
Will be released on June 16th and are priced respectively at 137,500 and 126,500 JPY.


----------



## mi6_

Citizen makes such great automatics. Such a shame most of them are JDM only releases. Though it’s never stopped me from getting my dirty little paws on them…


----------



## Earthjade

88,550 yen from Yodobashi Camera.
Citizen's MSRP shouldn't be used as the guide.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Earthjade said:


> 88,550 yen from Yodobashi Camera.
> Citizen's MSRP shouldn't be used as the guide.


MSRP is a great guide, because the standard discount in Japan is 30% on MSRP. 126,500 * 0.7 = 88,550.


----------



## arlee

Vid showing off some of the new pieces, those interested in the diver it starts at 10:12 mark in the video


----------



## Xerxes300

arlee said:


> Vid showing off some of the new pieces, those interested in the diver it starts at 10:12 mark in the video


very nice...

"One feature both movements have in common is magnetism resistance. They conform to JIS B7024, the Japan Industrial Standards requirement for “magnetic-resistant portable watch”, which is magnetism resistance to 16,000 A/m. That’s about three times the magnetism resistance of conventional mechanical watches that are typically rated to 4,800 A/m. It’s also sufficient to withstand the magnetic fields generated by everyday electronic devices like smartphones and tablets."
-https://watchesbysjx.com/2021/04/citizen-8-automatic.html-


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Xerxes300 said:


> very nice... the diver is now antimagnetic to Omega levels.


Not true, Omega is antimagnetic to 15k Gauss, not 15k A/m. Per this website, 16k A/m is only about 200 Gauss, and 15k Gauss is 1,196,550 (!) A/m. Still impressive, but nowhere near Omega (Omega is the logical conclusion of the antimagnetic watch).


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

arlee said:


> Vid showing off some of the new pieces, those interested in the diver it starts at 10:12 mark in the video


Man, the dark blue washi paper dials are spectacular. I hope they introduce that dial in the other The Citizen case designs.


----------



## Xerxes300

Not_A_Guest said:


> Not true, Omega is antimagnetic to 15k Gauss, not 15k A/m. Per this website, 16k A/m is only about 200 Gauss, and 15k Gauss is 1,196,550 (!) A/m. Still impressive, but nowhere near Omega (Omega is the logical conclusion of the antimagnetic watch).


yea, sorry, i wasn't trying to spread misinformation, i simply remembered the number being 15,000 and this one being 16,000... I realized my mistake and deleted the quote...


----------



## TAHAWK

CitizenPromaster said:


> MSRP is a great guide, because the standard discount in Japan is 30% on MSRP. 126,500 * 0.7 = 88,550.


I often beat "standard," then. Watch that just reached Cincinnati from Japan, from an AD, came in at 60% off. Still, it's good to have a "road mark." It allows for amusement when some Bayer is trying for 300% of MSRP.


----------



## Xerxes300

TAHAWK said:


> I often beat "standard," then. Watch that just reached Cincinnati from Japan, from an AD, came in at 60% off. Still, it's good to have a "road mark." It allows for amusement when some Bayer is trying for 300% of MSRP.


let me in your secret! where do you buy from? 

i do seiya or chino


----------



## TAHAWK

I sesrch using Google until I find a deal that I like. There is s "sweet spot" after a model is discontinued but before it becomes a "collector's [ ] item. ifo 


Xerxes300 said:


> let me in your secret! where do you buy from?
> 
> i do seiya or chino


Absolutely no "secret." I Google until I find a deal that I can accept. If the price stays "too high," I move on to other watches. Because I focus on electric watches, the possibilities from legitimate sellers and brands all keep good time compared to mechanicals I do like sapphire crystals and face colors other than black or white. Plenty of opportunities. I don't "need" any so no pressure to buy.


----------



## lookatwrist

arlee said:


> Vid showing off some of the new pieces, those interested in the diver it starts at 10:12 mark in the video


I want all of them. The Challenge diver looks awesome. The Indigo dye washi paper dial looks beautiful.

Did anyone post about the return of the Orca?









Citizen Debuts New Promaster Dive Watches | aBlogtoWatch


June 8th is World Oceans Day, and as the world turns its attention to the health of its ocean ecosystems, brands across the watch industry are using the day as an opportunity to showcase their devotion to exploring and preserving these crucial environments. Japanese giant Citizen is no stranger...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## dgaddis

The endlinks on the challenge diver don't really fit the case, they stick out past the lugs (and not just the center piece). That's a pet peeve of mine, looks like the bracelet was an afterthought IMO.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

lookatwrist said:


> I want all of them. The Challenge diver looks awesome. The Indigo dye washi paper dial looks beautiful.
> 
> Did anyone post about the return of the Orca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Debuts New Promaster Dive Watches | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> June 8th is World Oceans Day, and as the world turns its attention to the health of its ocean ecosystems, brands across the watch industry are using the day as an opportunity to showcase their devotion to exploring and preserving these crucial environments. Japanese giant Citizen is no stranger...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


this looks dope but i wonder how it's gonna wear on small to average size wrist. need some video reviews soon!


----------



## Igorek

New Attesa limited edition...









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## Tolmia

Igorek said:


> New Attesa limited edition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp


Wow, at 16mm thick and 44mm case size, that's a hard NO from me, but dang, that is one cool looking watch and one of the most interesting bracelets I've ever seen.


----------



## Igorek

Tolmia said:


> Wow, at 16mm thick and 44mm case size, that's a hard NO from me, but dang, that is one cool looking watch and one of the most interesting bracelets I've ever seen.


Indeed way too big unfortunately. Oh well saves us a lot of money


----------



## aafanatic

I wonder how big this CC4004-66E is?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> I wonder how big this CC4004-66E is?


They are basically the same watch.


----------



## TAHAWK

Case Size 44mm x 50mm (LTL)

Case Thickness15.1mm


----------



## TAHAWK

Tolmia said:


> Wow, at 16mm thick and 44mm case size, that's a hard NO from me, but dang, that is one cool looking watch and one of the most interesting bracelets I've ever seen.


Case Size 44mm x 50mm (LTL)

Case Thickness15.1mm


----------



## shez58

another closer look video


----------



## adnj

lookatwrist said:


> I want all of them. The Challenge diver looks awesome. The Indigo dye washi paper dial looks beautiful.
> 
> Did anyone post about the return of the Orca?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Debuts New Promaster Dive Watches | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> June 8th is World Oceans Day, and as the world turns its attention to the health of its ocean ecosystems, brands across the watch industry are using the day as an opportunity to showcase their devotion to exploring and preserving these crucial environments. Japanese giant Citizen is no stranger...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16684482
> 
> View attachment 16684483
> 
> View attachment 16684484
> 
> View attachment 16684481


Extra upside: new OEM bands available for the original Ti Orca. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Introducing Citizen Tsuyosa, Accessible Automatics with Integrated Bracelet


Pop colours, integrated design, automatic movement... and an unbeatable price. Meet the new and accessible Citizen Tsuyosa Collection.




monochrome-watches.com





Love these colors but cyclops and integrated bracelet kills it for me. Why!?


----------



## mi6_

Oh man… I just bought a Citizen NB1050-59A a few months back. Such a great watch.










Now I also want either an NB1060-04A or NB1060-12L. Looks like they use almost the same case as the NB1050-59A (if they’re not identical). But I feel like they’d fill the same purpose so probably no sense having two of these in my collection. Thought I’m curious to see if the bracelet from the NB1050-59A would fit the strap variants? Trying to hold out for a while to see if the price comes down. But I did also just sell my Seiko SKX009 and Seiko SNE499 so there is room in my watch box….


----------



## mi6_

But then Citizen has this beauty coming out too….. Not perfect in my eyes but I still like it enough to pick one up. Citizen is just killing me lately….


----------



## Elyscape

mi6_ said:


> Thought I’m curious to see if the bracelet from the NB1050-59A would fit the strap variants?


The first part of Citizen's reference numbers refers to the case. If you look closely, you can see that, compared to the NB1060s, the NB1050 has a slightly thicker bezel and a different shape on part of the lugs:








That being said, it's entirely possible that the end links from the NB1050 would still fit on the NB1060s. It certainly looks close enough. If you do get one, definitely report back on if they're compatible.


----------



## Igorek

A review of new limited edition









Citizen Debuts the Eco-Drive HAKUTO-R Collaboration Satellite Wave GPS Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new Citizen Eco-Drive HAKUTO-R Collaboration Satellite Wave GPS Watch, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## shez58

【錶壇焦點】CITIZEN 2022年新品完整攻略：從日本傳統甲冑到歷史復刻錶款的全新嘗試


2022年CITIZEN的新品無論是主題還是設計都有嶄新嘗試。高階級距理所當然由The CITIZEN系列領軍，今年加入更多日本傳統技藝與故事主題；中價位則帶來Series 8系列一週年限量款，在此運用新的材質與結構，替未來的變化開啟新的可能性。至於入門市場則聚焦在PROMASTER系列上，透過加入歷史故事的復刻款，吸引老錶迷新玩家。無論是哪一個產品級距都持續深化，開創CITIZEN的全新面貌。




www.mirrormedia.mg


----------



## cuica

Hope Citizen comes up with a series of smaller ecodrive watches...starting with a diver!


----------



## mi6_

Elyscape said:


> The first part of Citizen's reference numbers refers to the case. If you look closely, you can see that, compared to the NB1060s, the NB1050 has a slightly thicker bezel and a different shape on part of the lugs:
> View attachment 16706726
> 
> That being said, it's entirely possible that the end links from the NB1050 would still fit on the NB1060s. It certainly looks close enough. If you do get one, definitely report back on if they're compatible.


First I've heard of this.... The NY0040, , NY0084, NY0086 etc. (for example) all use the exact same 42mm Promaster case????? Only the dials are different.

Looks identical to me judging by the product photos. I see what you mean about the bezel thickness, thought it may just be the perspective of the rendering. Lugs look identical to my eyes. Probably will depend on whether they drill the lug holes in a different position for the strap.


----------



## Elyscape

mi6_ said:


> First I've heard of this.... The NY0040, , NY0084, NY0086 etc. (for example) all use the exact same 42mm Promaster case????? Only the dials are different.


They also have different colored bezels, which is enough for a different case model number. You can see this with the Iconic Nature collection:


Matter of Time said:


>


The only actual difference between AQ4102 and AQ4100 is that the AQ4102 has Duratect Gold.


----------



## hertz11

mi6_ said:


> Now I also want either an NB1060-04A or NB1060-12L. Looks like they use almost the same case as the NB1050-59A (if they’re not identical). But I feel like they’d fill the same purpose so probably no sense having two of these in my collection. Thought I’m curious to see if the bracelet from the NB1050-59A would fit the strap variants?


These new NB1060s look absolutely beautiful. They also appear to introduce nice curved crystal instead of flat one in NB1050. I also got the later recently - for me it was the lume that differentiated it. I wear it on a silicone strap as a sportier watch. I have dressier side covered with my other one (GS) so won't be getting new NB1060.

BTW They are available to order from Sakura for ~700/650 for silver/white now. Almost twice as much as NB1050s.


----------



## mi6_

hertz11 said:


> These new NB1060s look absolutely beautiful. They also appear to introduce nice curved crystal instead of flat one in NB1050. I also got the later recently - for me it was the lume that differentiated it. I wear it on a silicone strap as a sportier watch. I have dressier side covered with my other one (GS) so won't be getting new NB1060.
> 
> BTW They are available to order from Sakura for ~700/650 for silver/white now. Almost twice as much as NB1050s.


As much as I love the look of the NB1060-04A and NB1060-12L I’d probably hardly ever wear them. For me they’re the kind of watch I like to look at and appreciate, but I wouldn’t really use or wear in the real world. I did see them on Sakura (that’s where my NB1050 was purchased from), but at almost double the price, they’re too expensive for now. I don’t really need or wear dressy watches often. I actually got rid of all my dressier pieces over the pandemic as I was never wearing them not going out anymore.

I still really like my NB1050-59A and I like the versatility it offers being able to be worn in both casual and more dressy situations. It’s the watch I wear on major holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) or if I’m going out to a nice dinner or event where we dress up (wedding, funeral, etc.) I’m also a bracelet guy and while I like the looks of leather straps, we usually don’t get along when I actually wear leather straps.


----------



## Terra Citizen

The NB1050 and NB1041 are my dress/holiday watches. They’re dazzling.


----------



## Cheddar

Here are a few real-life pics of the NB1060-12L. My
first Citizen and I love it.


----------



## VincentG

Does anyone have a new Challenge Diver aka Barnacle?


----------



## Rallyemenz

I need that NB6021 so I stop buying any more dive watches this year.

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

I was told by my AD the blue version on a bracelet is not available for North America


----------



## Fordehouse

Will not be coming to Australia also


----------



## gangrel

Sakura Watches in Japan had the NB1060's on sale.

And the exchange rate between the US and Japan is exceptionally favorable for us Westerner types.

FedEx email that the blue dial (12L?) is on its way, came not long ago. Should get through...reasonably quickly. No reason for a long delay in customs, altho of course, Customs doesn't need a reason to cause your ulcer to flare.

Yes, I'm weak. Oh well.


----------



## gangrel

So...
Monday...picked up by FedEx. Left Tuesday evening...expected delivery Friday.
Wednesday: arrived Memphis at 1 am. Cleared customs by 3. Loaded and sent on to El Paso.
This morning when I get up...arrived in EP. OOHH!!

Later this morning...out for delivery (!!!)

Delivered early this afternoon. HAPPY DANCE!

The dial just sings in sunlight.


----------



## Plus 9Time

This new model announced in Hong Kong has not been mentioned yet, the BN0227-17X has a black Super Ti case and fully lumed dial.











It can be difficult tracking down new Citizen announcements, as they often announce models in a market months or even more than a year after it has been announced elsewhere. I have attempted to put together a list of models that were announced in the first half of 2022 from Citizen, but I am sure I have missed some. The model above is not included as it was announced on July 1st.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Elyscape said:


> The first part of Citizen's reference numbers refers to the case.


Citizen's initial character in the model number actually refers to the type of watch.

Models beginning with A,B,C,D,Q,R are mens analog models, E,F,G,H,S,T are ladies analog models, J mens ana-digi, K ladies ana-digi, M mens digital, L ladies digital, N mens mechanical, and P ladies mechanical.

The first three characters can also be used to identify the calibre numbers, e.g. NH8 will be an 8200 calibre, NY0 an 8205, and NJ0 an 8210. The initial 3 characters may differ when using the same calibre if they are used in both mens and ladies models e.g. the BJ6 mens and EM0 ladies models both use the E031 Eco-Drive calibre. If a calibre is used in a large number of models it can span prefixes e.g. the EM0 and EM1 models both use the E031 calibre.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Plus 9Time said:


> This new model announced in Hong Kong has not been mentioned yet, the BN0227-17X has a black Super Ti case and fully lumed dial.
> 
> View attachment 16744652
> 
> 
> 
> It can be difficult tracking down new Citizen announcements, as they often announce models in a market months or even more than a year after it has been announced elsewhere. I have attempted to put together a list of models that were announced in the first half of 2022 from Citizen, but I am sure I have missed some. The model above is not included as it was announced on July 1st.
> 
> View attachment 16744654


I guess it makes sense for Citizen to create this version, but why not worldwide?

Who will be the first to own this trio?


----------



## Terra Citizen

CitizenPromaster said:


> I guess it makes sense for Citizen to create this version, but why not worldwide?
> 
> Who will be the first to own this trio?
> View attachment 16745085
> 
> View attachment 16745097
> 
> View attachment 16745088


Not me! I’m a lefty and there’s no way I could wear that Aqualand on my right wrist, with the protruding pressure gauge.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Terra Citizen said:


> Not me! I’m a lefty and there’s no way I could wear that Aqualand on my right wrist, with the protruding pressure gauge.


Just soldier through like this guy.


atarione said:


> Hello, So this is a watch that I love... and then it annoys me ..because I'm left handed and it is awkward when worn on the right wrist to some extent... I personally can't stand a watch on my left wrist as it is constantly in the way and would literally get beat to hell as i did stuff throughout the day... fellow left handers do you own any watches that tick you off over wearing difficulties when worn on the right wrist?
> 
> View attachment 15693743


----------



## TAHAWK

Plus 9Time said:


> This new model announced in Hong Kong has not been mentioned yet, the BN0227-17X has a black Super Ti case and fully lumed dial.
> 
> View attachment 16744652
> 
> 
> 
> It can be difficult tracking down new Citizen announcements, as they often announce models in a market months or even more than a year after it has been announced elsewhere. I have attempted to put together a list of models that were announced in the first half of 2022 from Citizen, but I am sure I have missed some. The model above is not included as it was announced on July 1st.
> 
> View attachment 16744654











CITIZEN WATCH


CITIZEN WATCH is a true manufacture d'horlogerie with a comprehensive manufacturing process that extends from creating a watch's individual components to its final assembly. The company operates in more than 140 countries and regions around the world. Since its founding in 1918, CITIZEN have...




www.citizen.com.hk


----------



## geosta

Thanks so much for this rundown Plus9, amazing reference!

No new Blue Angels models which is good, means I can try to get some more of the back catalogue 

That said....this one 🤤


----------



## AlvaroVitali

Citizen Bullhead x Evangelion









Citizen Bullhead x EVANGELION x RADIO EVA


Citizen presenta un nuovo modello dedicato a Neon Genesis Evangelion, uno degli anime più acclamati e influenti di tutti i tempi...I colori si




grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it


----------



## Igorek

Found a video of the new limited Attesa, pretty cool watch but sucks that it is too big


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Igorek said:


> Found a video of the new limited Attesa, pretty cool watch but sucks that it is too big


lol, and we wonder why so many links are missing when we buy a used watch from Japan...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The new Pokémon watches that were made to order have been delivered this month


----------



## Crazy Cajun




----------



## Lepdiggums

Crazy Cajun said:


>


Super awesome🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Crazy Cajun said:


>


I notice they switched to a new lume "pearl" like on the updated Aqualands, BNs and NYs (probably all 2022 divers).

Before









Updated Aqualand









BN changeover









NY


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> I notice they switched to a new lume "pearl" like on the updated Aqualands, BNs and NYs (probably all 2022 divers).
> 
> Before
> View attachment 16777088
> 
> 
> Updated Aqualand
> View attachment 16777093
> 
> 
> BN changeover
> View attachment 16777102
> 
> 
> NY
> View attachment 16777105


Crazy!!


----------



## Crazy Cajun

The dial lume is not as bright or long lasting as my fugu luminous dial. Wish it was in a gray case instead of black, my only two niggles. Also, would be nice if it had sapphire. Ok, three niggles.


----------



## Matter of Time

2022.07.26
*"The CITIZEN" Limited model "Iconic Nature Collection" 2 models of beautiful Japanese paper dial expressing "Four seasons cut out with a borrowed window" will be released on August 25, 2022*


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Due to inflation Citizen is raising the prices of the The Citizen and Campanola ranges per September 1, 2022.
Notice of Price Revision of "The Citizen" | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN]
Notice of Price Revision of "CAMPANOLA" | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN] 

I'm sure most people that buy these watches can still afford them though...


----------



## Xerxes300

CitizenPromaster said:


> Due to inflation Citizen is raising the prices of the The Citizen and Campanola ranges per September 1, 2022.
> Notice of Price Revision of "The Citizen" | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN]
> Notice of Price Revision of "CAMPANOLA" | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN]
> 
> I'm sure most people that buy these watches can still afford them though...


i understand inflation and foreign exchange.... but no one "needs" a luxury item... do you prefer your inventory sells, or do you want to play tough and have all the inventory just sit at your stores.

Seiya-san and Sakura keep lowering their prices.


----------



## Miawwwn

So I was checking the new NB1060 online and:









CITIZEN Automatic White Urushi lacquer dial NB1060-04A Made in Japan


The dial is adorned with white Urushi lacquer and speckled with silver leaf. In addition, it has also been given a coating of white paint.It is characterized by a soft cocoon-like white. This is the website for the workshop that manufactured this dial.http://www.urushi-sakamoto.jp/ Listed price...




www.seiyajapan.com












What does that even mean? The same warning appears for the blue model, but not for any other watch I checked on the site 😮


----------



## Matter of Time

Bad translation? I wonder if they mean that it's distorted in the photo because of the angle that it was taken; because there is no _chapter ring_; it's just a reflective surface. The NB1050s have that same cryptic note.

By the way, very nice looking watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

He must have copy pasted it from a dive watch page and forgot to remove it.

OCD people have been asking him to select perfectly aligned watches to ship, but he doesn't want to do that, so this is his disclaimer.


----------



## Joshua223

Plus 9Time said:


> This new model announced in Hong Kong has not been mentioned yet, the BN0227-17X has a black Super Ti case and fully lumed dial.
> 
> 
> 
> It can be difficult tracking down new Citizen announcements, as they often announce models in a market months or even more than a year after it has been announced elsewhere. I have attempted to put together a list of models that were announced in the first half of 2022 from Citizen, but I am sure I have missed some. The model above is not included as it was announced on July 1st.
> 
> View attachment 16744654


Thanks for the resource! There are some really nice designs I haven't seen before.


----------



## Xerxes300

CitizenPromaster said:


> He must have copy pasted it from a dive watch page and forgot to remove it.
> 
> OCD people have been asking him to select perfectly aligned watches to ship, but he doesn't want to do that, so this is his disclaimer.


i kinda feel bad for him though, he's not a big store, and i'm sure he understands Seiko is the only problem, but like you said, he doesn't want any returns based on Seiko or Citizen's fault. 

Sakura, however, is a big store and they actually pick the watches that are aligned.


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Bought from Seiya over the decades, don’t think he is an AD, so what he has is what he gets from other sources. Have had numerous non-aligned bezels, and some spot on aligned, so he must be getting cast offs from the big boys. It’s a lottery on what shows up, but a hard working guy who has great service and prices. 

Sakura doesn’t accept PayPal balances, so if you use your PP as a slush fund for your watch purchases it is credit card only in Yen.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just come across this post on Instagram. A new golden bn0220?? Dose anyone know more??


----------



## Xerxes300

Lepdiggums said:


> Just come across this post on Instagram. A new golden bn0220?? Dose anyone know more??
> View attachment 16805930
> 
> View attachment 16805918











BN0226-10P - Japanese Watch Technology


Eco-DriveWater Resistant to 200MLuminous Hands and IndexSuper TitaniumTM




citizen.com.sg


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It's nice that Citizen is milking the concept offering variations, albeit regionally, but I think the gold bezel would have worked better with the plain dial, like so:









All I have is MS Paint and I can't make a proper circular selection and cut, I'm sure one of you can do a better job with other software, so here are the images.


----------



## Ziptie

Xerxes300 said:


> Seiya-san and Sakura keep lowering their prices.


Lowering in Yen or dollars? If the latter, it’s the exchange rate changing, not the sale price.


----------



## Xerxes300

Ziptie said:


> Lowering in Yen or dollars? If the latter, it’s the exchange rate changing, not the sale price.


Thank god for the block feature on WUS… some of you are so pedantic that I rather not interact. 

Citizen is raising prices to offset the FX… yet Seiya-san and Sakura are allowing the FX to dictate price. 

Six of one, half a dozen of the other… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Xerxes300 said:


> Thank god for the block feature on WUS… some of you are so pedantic that I rather not interact.
> 
> Citizen is raising prices to offset the FX… yet Seiya-san and Sakura are allowing the FX to dictate price.
> 
> Six of one, half a dozen of the other…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wouldn't describe @Ziptie as being pedantic, unless I am too (I am). He was just trying to be helpful and clarify, because the way you wrote it, you made it seem like they were lowering prices at their own expense. I didn't bother replying though, because I'm not always as patient and considerate as Ziptie.

Anyway, it's hard to compare the policy of a big company like Citizen with the policy of resellers, but either way, it's nice that we get to profit from the weak yen. However, spending lots of money on Japanese watches is still a nett loss, and I'm almost broke now.


----------



## PS-65

Xerxes300 said:


> Thank god for the block feature on WUS… some of you are so pedantic that I rather not interact.
> 
> Citizen is raising prices to offset the FX… yet Seiya-san and Sakura are allowing the FX to dictate price.
> 
> Six of one, half a dozen of the other…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seriously? Citizen isn't raising prices to offset exchange rates, it's because of general inflation, i.e. labour, raw materials etc, everything they utilize to manufacture see significantly price hikes. Citizen just increase their prices to keep profit margins, and so will Sakura and all other resellers eventually when the new prices hits them, unless of course they sacrifice their margins. This may or may not be somewhat offset by exchange rates at time of purchase, but those aren't the same thing.


----------



## Tolmia

I don't think anyone has posted this model yet:
NK5000-98L








Pic from: Citizen Mechanical Blue Dial Classical Line NK5000-98L

Or this one... NP4080-50L








Pic from: Citizen Sporty Mechanical Blue Dial NP4080-50L

Both look nice in my opinion, but are larger entry level dress/sport type watches.


----------



## Matter of Time

2022.08.17
*"LIGHT in BLACK" 2022 GREEN EDITION Appears Inspired by the vitality of plants that grow in light CM song written by GReeeeN Released on September 8, 2022*




















































(edit, forgot to add the link)






「LIGHT in BLACK」2022 GREEN EDITIONが登場 光を受けて成長する植物の生命力からインスピレーション CMソングはGReeeeNが書き下ろし 2022年9月8日発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト「LIGHT in BLACK」2022 GREEN EDITIONが登場 光を受けて成長する植物の生命力からインスピレーション CMソングはGReeeeNが書き下ろし 2022年9月8日発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## journeyforce

There is a new version of the Blue Angels Skyhawk coming out by month's end

It is the JY8128-56L

At first look it appears to be an integrated bracelet watch but actually uses springbars to hold the bracelet to the watch so you can use a strap








Promaster Skyhawk A-T Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet JY8128-56L | CITIZEN


The mission of the Blue Angels is to showcase the pride and professionalism of the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps through their expert precision and dedication to excellence and service. Citizen is proud to present the latest Promaster Blue Angels Air Skyhawk men’s watch in a Special Edition box...




www.citizenwatch.com





Citizen Pic


----------



## CitizenPromaster

journeyforce said:


> There is a new version of the Blue Angels Skyhawk coming out by month's end
> 
> It is the JY8128-56L
> 
> At first look it appears to be an integrated bracelet watch but actually uses springbars to hold the bracelet to the watch so you can use a strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Skyhawk A-T Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet JY8128-56L | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> The mission of the Blue Angels is to showcase the pride and professionalism of the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps through their expert precision and dedication to excellence and service. Citizen is proud to present the latest Promaster Blue Angels Air Skyhawk men’s watch in a Special Edition box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Pic
> 
> View attachment 16841201


very interesting take on the U680


----------



## tentimestwenty

I wish they'd make a "gentleman's" version of the Skyhawk/Navihawk etc. I've never seen a person on the street wearing these watches. Too big, and wayyyy too busy in my opinion, but I'd sure like that UTC subdial and potentially the digital displays in a stripped down 11mm watch.


----------



## sky21

tentimestwenty said:


> I wish they'd make a "gentleman's" version of the Skyhawk/Navihawk etc. I've never seen a person on the street wearing these watches. Too big, and wayyyy too busy in my opinion, but I'd sure like that UTC subdial and potentially the digital displays in a stripped down 11mm watch.


Would something like this qualify as a “gentleman’s” version? Still most of the same features without the slide rule bezel functionality. Citizen Attesa ATV53-2834


----------



## tentimestwenty

Better but dear god, can't they hire Marie Kondo as their designer...????


----------



## tentimestwenty

Still over the top, but an idea of how much more tasteful that feature set can be...


----------



## Igorek

I wish Citizen would start making watches smaller and not larger


----------



## Ziptie

tentimestwenty said:


> Better but dear god, can't they hire Marie Kondo as their designer...????


Oh there are plenty of minimalist Citizens, but that’s a different design goal from Ana-digi pilot’s watches.


----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 Wow! What a beauty


----------



## geosta

journeyforce said:


> There is a new version of the Blue Angels Skyhawk coming out by month's end
> 
> It is the JY8128-56L
> 
> At first look it appears to be an integrated bracelet watch but actually uses springbars to hold the bracelet to the watch so you can use a strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Skyhawk A-T Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet JY8128-56L | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> The mission of the Blue Angels is to showcase the pride and professionalism of the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps through their expert precision and dedication to excellence and service. Citizen is proud to present the latest Promaster Blue Angels Air Skyhawk men’s watch in a Special Edition box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Pic
> 
> View attachment 16841201


Just when I thought I was out, they drag me back in


----------



## Plus 9Time

Citizen Japan has announced three new models based on their classic thermosensor model first released in 1983.
All have stainless steel cases measuring 33.4mm wide and 9.7mm thick and use the 8989 calibre.
The JG2120-65A has a white dial, and the JG2126-69E has a black dial and are standard models, the silver JG2120-65H is a LE of 200 units that is available through "Ontime Move" retail stores.


----------



## Plus 9Time

There are 5 more Japanese retailer exclusive versions available.


----------



## Xerxes300

tentimestwenty said:


> I wish they'd make a "gentleman's" version of the Skyhawk/Navihawk etc. I've never seen a person on the street wearing these watches. Too big, and wayyyy too busy in my opinion, but I'd sure like that UTC subdial and potentially the digital displays in a stripped down 11mm watch.


there's a couple of executives at work wearing these... but they're like 6'5" and 400 lbs... so it looks good on them.


----------



## Xerxes300

Igorek said:


> I wish Citizen would start making watches smaller and not larger


yea, i never understood, how can a country with tiny people make such large watches? I would think Japan, of all places, would make beautiful 36-39mm watches. maybe it's true they have "a lot" to make up for... hehe!!!


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Plus 9Time said:


> There are 5 more Japanese retailer exclusive versions available.
> 
> View attachment 16850431


both beams versions, journal standard and tictac are dope. hope to get one of them.


----------



## TAHAWK

GaryK30 said:


> I just saw this info about the AT8185-71E posted on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417621575902318592
> View attachment 16011305


An ePrey seller from China is claiming to be selling these beauties, NEW, for $90.60 shipped, with a record of two previous sales as an ePrey seller. But you might have to wait until late November for delivery - or the 12th of Never. 

ED: And they have WR of only 3 Bar instead of 10 Bar and are made of "Stainless Steel" instead of the Super-Titanium of the genuine article, usually selling for north of $2000. Oh my, could it be, by chance, too good to be true? Might the face not have Recrystallized Titanium?


----------



## Tolmia

Not sure how new these are, but I can't see anyone who's posted these before:









*Citizen Men's Thin White Line™ Watch Chronograph 200M WR Eco Drive CA0296-55E*

$295 here: Citizen Men's Thin White Line™ Watch Chronograph 200M WR Eco Drive CA0296-55E









*Citizen Men's Thin Red Line™ Watch Chronograph 200M WR Eco Drive CA0299-57E*

$295.00 Here: Citizen Men's Thin Red Line™ Watch Chronograph 200M WR Eco Drive CA0299-57E


Both are 42mm, stainless steel, and 20ATM.


----------



## TAHAWK

They have many variations on watches with this movement where the second hand is in the 6 O-clock subdial and what looks like the second hand is the almost sweep chronometer hand, activated by the upper pusher and reset by the lower. Some even come in Ti with sapphire crystals.


----------



## fillerbunny

TAHAWK said:


> They have many variations on watches with this movement where the second hand is in the 6 O-clock subdial and what looks like the second hand is the almost sweep chronometer hand, activated by the upper pusher and reset by the lower.


Those in the know call these _chronograph movements_.


----------



## TAHAWK

fillerbunny said:


> Those in the know call these _chronograph movements_.


With or without a totalizer?


----------



## VincentG

TAHAWK said:


> With or without a totalizer?


stop, start and reset are all that is needed to be a chronograph, plus the time of course, or it would simply be a stopwatch/timer


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Citizen is following Casio Oceanus and introducing some watches with a sapphire bezel (insert), though not as fancy as the Manta's.









"Citizen Atessa" Sporty design with a new sapphire bezel model released on October 13, 2022 | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN]


----------



## Matter of Time

There are these two also at the bottom of the press release. 
Nice to see some new Attesas.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp













シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## big man

The CB3030 looks great but I have a feeling those endlinks are going to be a problem for a lot of people, just like with the NB1050 series


----------



## tentimestwenty

Hot diggity dog that cb3030 is perfect. Wena strap compatible so I think end links will be alright. I won’t be taking it off bracelet anyway. Now citizen take the same watch and add a monochrome gmt hand!!


----------



## fmc000

[OT] Does everyone know why the choice of the work "Attesa" ? It's an Italian word and it means "the wait" so to me it looks like a weird name for a watch collection [/OT]


----------



## CitizenPromaster

fmc000 said:


> [OT] Does everyone know why the choice of the work "Attesa" ? It's an Italian word and it means "the wait" so to me it looks like a weird name for a watch collection [/OT]


----------



## fmc000

LOL, they can't even spell the word correctly, they wrote "Atessa" not one, not twice but five times🙃 Thanks for the image, though


----------



## CitizenPromaster

fmc000 said:


> LOL, they can't even spell the word correctly, they wrote "Atessa" not one, not twice but five times🙃 Thanks for the image, though


That is just the automatic translation of the word アテッサ, so it doesn't actually say "atessa" anywhere


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I figured you would have trouble reading this


----------



## Matter of Time

tentimestwenty said:


> Hot diggity dog that cb3030 is perfect. Wena strap compatible so I think end links will be alright. I won’t be taking it off bracelet anyway. Now citizen take the same watch and add a monochrome gmt hand!!


$578 USD on Sakura (wasn't listed this morning). Release date: 2022-10-13. 








Citizen Attesa ACT Line CB3030-76E | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Attesa ACT Line CB3030-76E. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Igorek

Nothing exciting. Casio Oceanus has been doing some very impressive watches lately, like S5000 and S6000. Is Citizen sleeping or hibernating lately?


----------



## tentimestwenty

Technically excellent watches but on par with the general busyness and ugliness of Citizen and no way I will be spending any money on a watch that says Oceanus on it when there are so many great name brands already. They should have just kept it to "CASIO" and dropped the silly blue everything theme. Does anybody really want to choose from 150 watches about the ocean?? 



Igorek said:


> Nothing exciting. Casio Oceanus has been doing some very impressive watches lately, like S5000 and S6000. Is Citizen sleeping or hibernating lately?


----------



## fmc000

CitizenPromaster said:


> I figured you would have trouble reading this
> View attachment 16931451


Ah that's for sure! I wonder how sometimes the translation is correct and sometimes is botched, though.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

fmc000 said:


> Ah that's for sure! I wonder how sometimes the translation is correct and sometimes is botched, though.


That is a whole different subject, but in short, the Japanese language is complex and translation software is not perfect. However, much of the information I've posted on WUS (mostly in the Citizen Titanium thread) only existed in Japanese (and not on current websites), and freely available translation software has proven invaluable in my research despite its limitations.

I'm not bragging when I say that much of the information I post - including this explanation about the origin of the brand name Attesa - would never be available in English if I didn't have access to translation software to translate Japanese webpages (that are often so old that they are no longer "online" and can only be accessed via Archive.org, and navigating archived webpages is a dark art in itself).

You won't even find the explanation on the current Japanese Attesa website: ATTESA（アテッサ）ブランドサイト [CITIZEN-シチズン] 

If you really think about it, the chance of you asking this question on one of many watch forums, and me - not being active on any other watch forum and likely being the only non-Japanese person in the world to know the answer (and able to show proof) - seeing your question, is infinitesimal, yet it was big enough to happen. 

But I better get back to work, I'm procrastinating...


----------



## Not_A_Guest

fmc000 said:


> Ah that's for sure! I wonder how sometimes the translation is correct and sometimes is botched, though.


The Attesa brand name is written in katakana as it is not a native Japanese word: ア ("a") テ ("te") ッサ ("ssa", with emphasized s)
Hence, when you put アテッサ through a machine translator, it reads the katakana in sequence and returns "atessa" (this would be the case for any machine translator regardless of quality). In reality this matches the pronunciation that most Westerners would probably use when reading the original word "Attesa". I personally stress the "s" portion of the word when reading it. If we were to use katakana that exactly matched the original spelling, we would get something like アッテサ: ア ("a") ッテ ("tte" with emphasized t) サ ("sa"). This forces the "t" to be stressed.

I don't even know Japanese but knowing hiragana and katakana can help read some of these press releases or insta posts haha.


----------



## Matter of Time

Citizen posted a video (in Japanese) where you can get a look a the 4 soon to be released Attesas with the sapphire bezel.


----------



## Tolmia

Matter of Time said:


> Citizen posted a video (in Japanese) where you can get a look a the 4 soon to be released Attesas with the sapphire bezel.


People should definitely watch the 2nd half of that video. Those CB3030 watches light up all in crazy ways!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I'm not sure I get the philosophy Citizen has with these, other than following Casio while trying to do their own thing. Sure, the sapphire bezel insert won't scratch, and sapphire anything is cool, but the titanium surround is still going to dent and scratch, especially being high polish, and it might be even more noticeable since the insert will look mint.


----------



## Matter of Time

Some limited edition Attesas:






『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Matter of Time said:


> Some limited edition Attesas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16947279
> View attachment 16947280
> 
> View attachment 16947281
> 
> 
> View attachment 16947283
> 
> View attachment 16947282


Duratect DLC Blue, very interesting!


----------



## fmc000

Not_A_Guest said:


> The Attesa brand name is written in katakana as it is not a native Japanese word: ア ("a") テ ("te") ッサ ("ssa", with emphasized s)
> Hence, when you put アテッサ through a machine translator, it reads the katakana in sequence and returns "atessa" (this would be the case for any machine translator regardless of quality). In reality this matches the pronunciation that most Westerners would probably use when reading the original word "Attesa". I personally stress the "s" portion of the word when reading it. If we were to use katakana that exactly matched the original spelling, we would get something like アッテサ: ア ("a") ッテ ("tte" with emphasized t) サ ("sa"). This forces the "t" to be stressed.
> 
> I don't even know Japanese but knowing hiragana and katakana can help read some of these press releases or insta posts haha.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Just one note: the correct pronunciation is with the emphasis on the "T" and not on the "S", as it's a double letter and we in Italian pronounce double and single letters differently and when doubles are present the emphasis must be on them.


----------



## gaizka

How do I get this strap?? 
I _think_ it would fit my f900 cc9015 54E


----------



## Igorek

Matter of Time said:


> Some limited edition Attesas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『シチズン アテッサ』 ブランド誕生35周年記念限定モデル第3弾 新開発のデュラテクトDLCブルー※1を配した「Blue Universe Collection」が登場のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16947279
> View attachment 16947280
> 
> View attachment 16947281
> 
> 
> View attachment 16947283
> 
> View attachment 16947282


These look nice and more variety from Citizen is always welcome.


----------



## Matter of Time

Citizen video of Attesa 35th Anniversary Limited Edition "Blue Universe Collection"


----------



## Igorek

Citizen's misalignment is not cool. Casio is doing better at this...


----------



## Pmhill10

Igorek said:


> Citizen's misalignment is not cool. Casio is doing better at this...


I’ve never had a Citizen that was misaligned. I’ll never buy another Seiko.


----------



## Xerxes300

Igorek said:


> Citizen's misalignment is not cool. Casio is doing better at this...


Citizen has never had misalignment, as far as i know.


----------



## Igorek

Xerxes300 said:


> Citizen has never had misalignment, as far as i know.


Check out AT81 and CB02 models from Attesa


----------



## mi6_

Xerxes300 said:


> Citizen has never had misalignment, as far as i know.


I‘ve both bought and seen Citizens with misalignment (chapter ring). It’s definitely no where near as prolific as Seiko and I’m usually comfortable buying Citizen watches online (sight unseen) whereas that’s a big risk with Seiko.


----------



## Xerxes300

Igorek said:


> Check out AT81 and CB02 models from Attesa


You made it sound like every model is misaligned, a la Seiko…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I found a newly published patent from Citizen Watch Co. I'm guessing it might compete with Spring Drive? Anyway, you heard it here first! (It might become a Bulova/Accutron though, since that also got the new electrostatic movement.)

"This mechanical timepiece (1) uses an electromagnetic means for rate adjustment and efficiently extracts electric power. The mechanical timepiece (1) comprises a balance wheel (31), a hairspring (32), a permanent magnet (41), a soft magnetic core (42), a control circuit (44) for carrying out rate adjustment on the basis of a reference frequency of a reference signal source and counter-electromotive voltage produced in a coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), a rectifier circuit (50) for rectifying the current produced in the coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), and a power supply circuit (60) for driving the control circuit (44) on the basis of the current rectified by the rectifier circuit (50). The permanent magnet (41) is disposed such that the magnetization direction thereof faces the side of a first end part (421a) or second end part (422a) in a state where the hairspring (32) is in a neutral elastic deformation position."










WO2022176453A1 - Mechanical timepiece - Google Patents


----------



## CADirk

CitizenPromaster said:


> I found a newly published patent from Citizen Watch Co. I'm guessing it might compete with Spring Drive? Anyway, you heard it here first! (It might become a Bulova/Accutron though, since that also got the new electrostatic movement.)
> 
> "This mechanical timepiece (1) uses an electromagnetic means for rate adjustment and efficiently extracts electric power. The mechanical timepiece (1) comprises a balance wheel (31), a hairspring (32), a permanent magnet (41), a soft magnetic core (42), a control circuit (44) for carrying out rate adjustment on the basis of a reference frequency of a reference signal source and counter-electromotive voltage produced in a coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), a rectifier circuit (50) for rectifying the current produced in the coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), and a power supply circuit (60) for driving the control circuit (44) on the basis of the current rectified by the rectifier circuit (50). The permanent magnet (41) is disposed such that the magnetization direction thereof faces the side of a first end part (421a) or second end part (422a) in a state where the hairspring (32) is in a neutral elastic deformation position."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WO2022176453A1 - Mechanical timepiece - Google Patents


It doesn't seem like it's spring drive (electromagnetic brake on the wheels to make the hands go without stops) but more an electronic self adjusting escapement on a mechanical movement.

I could be totally wrong on this.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CADirk said:


> It doesn't seem like it's spring drive (electromagnetic brake on the wheels to make the hands go without stops) but more an electronic self adjusting escapement on a mechanical movement.
> 
> I could be totally wrong on this.


Obviously it is not like Spring Drive, but I meant it as competing with Spring Drive as in being an electronically regulated mechanical watch, but I can't say I really understand it so far. After scanning the patent I'm also not sure it is self-winding, but I guess it is because I saw no mention of a battery, and I doubt they'd want to go back to the electro-mechanical watches of the 70s (Cosmotron), which were battery powered mechanicals (no mainspring). So in that sense it seems to also be like Spring Drive, the electronic regulation being powered by the mechanical motion.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CitizenPromaster said:


> I found a newly published patent from Citizen Watch Co. I'm guessing it might compete with Spring Drive? Anyway, you heard it here first! (It might become a Bulova/Accutron though, since that also got the new electrostatic movement.)
> 
> "This mechanical timepiece (1) uses an electromagnetic means for rate adjustment and efficiently extracts electric power. The mechanical timepiece (1) comprises a balance wheel (31), a hairspring (32), a permanent magnet (41), a soft magnetic core (42), a control circuit (44) for carrying out rate adjustment on the basis of a reference frequency of a reference signal source and counter-electromotive voltage produced in a coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), a rectifier circuit (50) for rectifying the current produced in the coil (43) as a result of the movement of the permanent magnet (41) accompanying the forward motion and reverse motion of the balance wheel (31), and a power supply circuit (60) for driving the control circuit (44) on the basis of the current rectified by the rectifier circuit (50). The permanent magnet (41) is disposed such that the magnetization direction thereof faces the side of a first end part (421a) or second end part (422a) in a state where the hairspring (32) is in a neutral elastic deformation position."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WO2022176453A1 - Mechanical timepiece - Google Patents


Patent Examiner here and yes based on there claims and description this appears to be the case that they're seeking protection for their version of Spring Drive but it might operate differently.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shez58

Citizen is the only company that has all technologies on hand to make a Spring Drive alternative.


----------



## ray-k

big man said:


> The CB3030 looks great but I have a feeling those endlinks are going to be a problem for a lot of people, just like with the NB1050 series


I've been wearing the CB3010-57E for 5 years and I love this movement. My only complaints are that the CITIZEN name is painted (rather than applied) to the face, and the lug width is so narrow it's virtually impossible to swap to a strap. They fixed both of those things on the CB3030. Be aware that whatever scratchproof coating Citizen uses doesn't do jack; mine is crazy scratched. No big deal. That sapphire bezel should help.


----------



## Xerxes300

ray-k said:


> I've been wearing the CB3010-57E for 5 years and I love this movement. My only complaints are that the CITIZEN name is painted (rather than applied) to the face, and the lug width is so narrow it's virtually impossible to swap to a strap. They fixed both of those things on the CB3030. Be aware that whatever scratchproof coating Citizen uses doesn't do jack; mine is crazy scratched. No big deal. That sapphire bezel should help.


Maybe only custom made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miawwwn

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Patent Examiner here and yes based on there claims and description this appears to be the case that they're seeking protection for their version of Spring Drive but it might operate differently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Certainly works differently: there's no balance wheel in a spring drive, the coil unwinds continuously and unidirectionally.


----------



## Matter of Time

New limited edition model. Available only at "Citizen Flagship Store" and "Citizen Premium Doors". 

*Watch brand for enjoying time “Campanola” Grand Complication 20th Anniversary Limited Edition Released on December 8, 2022*


----------



## Sir-Guy

I was poking around on Amazon and came across this.










This seems to be a new version of the forum-favorite 37mm field watch (BM8180-03E). This black cased one is the BM8186-15E. I noticed they removed the “100m” from the dial, and the product description says 50m. The stock photos don’t show the case back. I can’t find it on the US Citizen site.

It’s an interesting look, but it would be a shame if they reduced the WR. The 100m is a cool selling point of the normal stainless one.

Thoughts?


----------



## Peter_030

Sir-Guy said:


> Thoughts?


Interesting. But I managed to get my hands on an old favourite of mine, the *BN0100-42E,* for a bit below € 180
Very happy with that one.











Highly recommended user review here: Citizen BN0100-42E Excalibur


----------



## Matter of Time

Sir-Guy said:


> I was poking around on Amazon and came across this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a new version of the forum-favorite 37mm field watch (BM8180-03E). This black cased one is the BM8186-15E. I noticed they removed the “100m” from the dial, and the product description says 50m. The stock photos don’t show the case back. I can’t find it on the US Citizen site.
> 
> It’s an interesting look, but it would be a shame if they reduced the WR. The 100m is a cool selling point of the normal stainless one.
> 
> Thoughts?


Strange, BM8186-15E doesn't show up anywhere on the Citizen website. There are some other websites, but if you go to them it's not the BM8186-15E shown on the Amazon page.


----------



## mi6_

Peter_030 said:


> Interesting. But I managed to get my hands on an old favourite of mine, the *BN0100-42E,* for a bit below € 180
> Very happy with that one.
> 
> View attachment 17006876
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommended user review here: Citizen BN0100-42E Excalibur


Love the Excalibur. I’ve had mine since 2017. Bought it on bracelet and also have the factory rubber strap I swap to in the summer. It’s 41mm size is deceiving as it wears larger at nearly 49mm lug to lug. Probably too big for my 6.5” wrist (I tend to wear smaller watches now), but it’s an awesome design and other than the BN015X series, I don’t think Citizen has made a better Eco-Drive diver since! It’s a shame they don’t sell these on the bracelet anymore as the ratcheting extension is awesome.


----------



## Igorek

New Attesa
CB3030-76E


----------



## Matter of Time

A couple of more hi-res CB3030-76E and CB3035-72E videos (although they're vertical, and the guy needs new gloves).

I'm not a big fan of the bezel; but I'm starting to see past it.


----------



## Plus 9Time

Citizen Japan announced for pairs models a week ago. These were the Attesa AT8240-74L, xC CB1020-62H, Exceed AT9134-76F, and general series BJ6486-20E.




































The more interesting model was the NB1062-17W a limited edition of 300 units. This has the same stainless steel case design as the NB1060-12L, but now with a rose gold colored Duratect coating. It has a green dial with the same lacquer and silver leaf treatment, it also uses the 9011 automatic calibre.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

New Cal. 0200 with zirconia ceramic bezel










The oscillating weight is 22k gold.










The CITIZEN Equipped with the Caliber 0200 high-precision mechanical movement, a limited edition model inspired by Japan armor will be released| Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]


----------



## Peter_030

^ Over time, I've become a great Citizen fan, but I'm afraid I'd have to sell every single internal organ to be able to afford that one. But it looks absolutely stunning.

For the time being, I have another Citizen incoming and already received the Citizen BN0100-42E Excalibur (for less than € 180). Very happy with that one!


----------



## Robotaz

Seems like a fair price to me.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Any railway buffs here?










シチズンコレクション_鉄道開業150周年記念ウオッチ | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## Peter_030

TL;DR: I've bought the Citizen Attesa CC4050-18L (Google translated page), and it arrived today! 

I'll give you a detailed write-up of how this came to be, because there's no any actual owner review yet.

Intro

Leading up to this purchase was my longish fascination with GPS-synced watches. I've long ached for a particular, discontinued *Casio Oceanus* model, the OCW-G2000-2AJF, but despite frantic searching that came to nothing. To be fair, I found one at Rakuten, but I'm a relatively inexperienced nOOb watch aficionado, And when it comes to confidently doing business with those (for me) alien markets, in a language I don't understand or have to run through Google Translate, adds to a pressure I'm not willing to submit myself to. I've read various enlightening topics here at WUS explaining how this works and seen recommendations for e.g. *Buyee* et al to make things much easier, but I still feel that, if something goes wrong, I'm utterly at a loss as how to proceed. I don't mind spending money, but like to do it via a known, trusted procedure where I feel 100% confident from start to finish, including dealing with mishaps. I'm just not that adventurous.

With Casio out of the running, 2 likely candidates remained: Seiko and Citizen. I'm not an impulse buyer and known to be meticulous in my preparation before acquiring something of some significance. Hence, a months-long search on watch forums, watch review sites, YouTube, etc. I must've read or seen more than I ever needed to know. But I can only spend my money once, and I don't like regretting a purchase through lack of solid knowledge of what is available and how good or bad it is. To me, the journey towards a purchase can be as exciting as the actual buy.

*Seiko* is a brand I have much respect for, and they are no strangers to offering some fine Astron GPS models. I think I've seen them all (discontinued models included), but in the end none were perfect IMHO. My choice needed not only to look good/fit well (Seiko: yes), but perform good (Seiko: well, eh, hmmm), and be affordable/value for money (Seiko: no). I must confess that I came close to succumbing a few times, but stayed strong and tried not to give in when not all my boxes had been ticked.

Now is the time to confess to my minor fetish for *Citizen*. A brand that is not only vastly underrated IMHO, but doesn't get enough love outside of Japan. The Seiko fanboys make sure their brand is always in the focus of watch aficionados. But Citizen makes (and has made) some extremely fine watches, some of which have become icons, and rightly so. IMHO, their divers are second to none, and most are the only watches with any actual 'street cred' in the diving community. Anyway, enough about Citizen, back on topic.

After much research, my eye feel on a model that has only very recently become available, the aforementioned Citizen *Attesa CC4050-18L*. I had to get a little used to Citizen sometimes going completely overboard with busy dials (in fact, some are IMHO absolutely _horrendous)_, and that *CC4050-18L* not only looked good (a pleasantly well-composed dial layout, without garish colours and idiotically shaped sub-register hands), but it was affordable, and, last but not least, it boasted the new and renowned *calibre F950. *I think I can say that Citizen has dominated, nay, _owned_, the GPS watch niche when it comes to performance. From what I've seen, Seiko is good but comes 3rd, Casio is better but comes 2nd, and Citizen wipes the floor with everyone. Their multiple dual coil motors are, when seen in action, a sight to behold: when Seiko's hands stately float along to their new positions, Citizen's hands whizz in all directions at once and reach their final positions faster than the eye can see. Moreover, while Seiko seems to acquire the needed number of satellites faster than Citizen, the latter seem to hold its breath, and then, while Seiko is still contemplating what to do next, Citizen suddenly springs into action, beating Seiko handsomely to the finish*.*

Watch reviews at YouTube (YT) are often mostly mumbling specs and fondling the watch, possibly showing it on the wrist. Not helpful. In this case, you want to see actual _head-to-head time resetting. _There are just a handful of those, mostly old reviews. But I've seen a few more recent, fairly obscure, Japanese-language YT reviews (which I didn't understand, no English captions), where you can see the F950 strutting its stuff. It's miraculous. Deeper and deeper in the rabbit hole, meant I _needed_ this watch in order to get my regular hours of sleep.

Finally

I'd never bought anything trough popular JDM watch shop *Sakura*, but knew of its fine reputation. Their price seemed unmatched, so I asked to be alerted when the watch became inventory. Worked perfectly, so I proceeded with the purchase routine. But to my dismay I couldn't take the final hurdle:* PayPal* (PP) _only_. WTF? I'd bought straps at webshops that offered PP, but these always had the alternative whereby PP only functioned as a payment provider for my credit card. No PP subscription required: enter your CC details and PP does the business. But such an option does not exist with Sakura. It's PP or nothing. Bugger! Triple bugger! I most emphatically refuse to become a registered PP user. I've seen far too many review,s complaints, and well-documented articles where something went wrong and then PP is unreachable and only shows some lame all-encompassing 'against our rules' statement or some such. I'll do business with a _proper bank_, but _never_ with PP.

So there I was: no credit card option means no Sakura. I decide I need to venture in until now unknown territory: *Chronos24*. This appeared, AFAIK, a well-respected seller's market where untold watch lovers have bought and sold with nary a serious complaint. It seemed they had implemented some excellent procedures to combat fraud, such as their escrow account. I felt confident to trust them, but still needed to find my watch. I found 4 ads, 3 from Japan, and 1 from Spain, The 3 from Japan were identically priced, but I still needed to add some 25% when importing in the EU: local VAT tariff, custom fees, and import duties. No to mention shipping costs. The one from Spain meant that those 25% did not apply. And, to my surprise, that dealer beat Sakura in price: Had I bought from Sakura I'd paid some €1,400, but the Spanish dealer asked just €1,225 with free shipping. A brand new watch!

I registered with Chrono24 (a swift and painless procedure), contacted the dealer and purchased my Citizen. All very transparent and, I might add, with awesome feedback from Chrono24 every step of the way. Of course, I had performed due diligence with regard to the reputation and background of the seller. AFAICT, all the lights were green.

Acknowledgement of the purchase came via email on Nov 9th, and today, Nov 16th (and 7 more emails later) I received the watch in perfect condition. Exactly as promised! I'm over the moon, you'll understand. For many of you this all will be routine business, but for me, it's a momentous occasion. I managed to buy a dream watch for an unbelievable price, via unknown procedures. And nothing went wrong! Happy days!

Now that you've made it through here, I owe you all a quick image (not my best):










It worked out of the box, probably running on its awesome power reserve, but still needs to acquire UPC+1. I have downloaded the F950 manual to study and take my time acquainting myself with my prized possession. I love reading user manuals.

Thank you for indulging me. I just had to write this 'out of my system'. I apologise if I made it much too long.


----------



## Moonbiter

Plus 9Time said:


> Citizen Japan announced for pairs models a week ago. These were the Attesa AT8240-74L, xC CB1020-62H, Exceed AT9134-76F, and general series BJ6486-20E.
> 
> View attachment 17015735
> 
> View attachment 17015736
> 
> 
> View attachment 17015737
> 
> View attachment 17015738
> 
> 
> 
> The more interesting model was the NB1062-17W a limited edition of 300 units. This has the same stainless steel case design as the NB1060-12L, but now with a rose gold colored Duratect coating. It has a green dial with the same lacquer and silver leaf treatment, it also uses the 9011 automatic calibre.
> 
> View attachment 17015743
> 
> View attachment 17015746


That green-dial NB1062 is beautiful. I've a strong preference for quartz but I might break my own rules for that one.


----------



## jhb

Peter_030 said:


> TL;DR: I've bought the Citizen Attesa CC4050-18L (Google translated page), and it arrived today!
> 
> I'll give you a detailed write-up of how this came to be, because there's no any actual owner review yet.
> 
> Intro
> 
> Leading up to this purchase was my longish fascination with GPS-synced watches. I've long ached for a particular, discontinued *Casio Oceanus* model, the OCW-G2000-2AJF, but despite frantic searching that came to nothing. To be fair, I found one at Rakuten, but I'm a relatively inexperienced nOOb watch aficionado, And when it comes to confidently doing business with those (for me) alien markets, in a language I don't understand or have to run through Google Translate, adds to a pressure I'm not willing to submit myself to. I've read various enlightening topics here at WUS explaining how this works and seen recommendations for e.g. *Buyee* et al to make things much easier, but I still feel that, if something goes wrong, I'm utterly at a loss as how to proceed. I don't mind spending money, but like to do it via a known, trusted procedure where I feel 100% confident from start to finish, including dealing with mishaps. I'm just not that adventurous.
> 
> With Casio out of the running, 2 likely candidates remained: Seiko and Citizen. I'm not an impulse buyer and known to be meticulous in my preparation before acquiring something of some significance. Hence, a months-long search on watch forums, watch review sites, YouTube, etc. I must've read or seen more than I ever needed to know. But I can only spend my money once, and I don't like regretting a purchase through lack of solid knowledge of what is available and how good or bad it is. To me, the journey towards a purchase can be as exciting as the actual buy.
> 
> *Seiko* is a brand I have much respect for, and they are no strangers to offering some fine Astron GPS models. I think I've seen them all (discontinued models included), but in the end none were perfect IMHO. My choice needed not only to look good/fit well (Seiko: yes), but perform good (Seiko: well, eh, hmmm), and be affordable/value for money (Seiko: no). I must confess that I came close to succumbing a few times, but stayed strong and tried not to give in when not all my boxes had been ticked.
> 
> Now is the time to confess to my minor fetish for *Citizen*. A brand that is not only vastly underrated IMHO, but doesn't get enough love outside of Japan. The Seiko fanboys make sure their brand is always in the focus of watch aficionados. But Citizen makes (and has made) some extremely fine watches, some of which have become icons, and rightly so. IMHO, their divers are second to none, and most are the only watches with any actual 'street cred' in the diving community. Anyway, enough about Citizen, back on topic.
> 
> After much research, my eye feel on a model that has only very recently become available, the aforementioned Citizen *Attesa CC4050-18L*. I had to get a little used to Citizen sometimes going completely overboard with busy dials (in fact, some are IMHO absolutely _horrendous)_, and that *CC4050-18L* not only looked good (a pleasantly well-composed dial layout, without garish colours and idiotically shaped sub-register hands), but it was affordable, and, last but not least, it boasted the new and renowned *calibre F950. *I think I can say that Citizen has dominated, nay, _owned_, the GPS watch niche when it comes to performance. From what I've seen, Seiko is good but comes 3rd, Casio is better but comes 2nd, and Citizen wipes the floor with everyone. Their multiple dual coil motors are, when seen in action, a sight to behold: when Seiko's hands stately float along to their new positions, Citizen's hands whizz in all directions at once and reach their final positions faster than the eye can see. Moreover, while Seiko seems to acquire the needed number of satellites faster than Citizen, the latter seem to hold its breath, and then, while Seiko is still contemplating what to do next, Citizen suddenly springs into action, beating Seiko handsomely to the finish*.*
> 
> Watch reviews at YouTube (YT) are often mostly mumbling specs and fondling the watch, possibly showing it on the wrist. Not helpful. In this case, you want to see actual _head-to-head time resetting. _There are just a handful of those, mostly old reviews. But I've seen a few more recent, fairly obscure, Japanese-language YT reviews (which I didn't understand, no English captions), where you can see the F950 strutting its stuff. It's miraculous. Deeper and deeper in the rabbit hole, meant I _needed_ this watch in order to get my regular hours of sleep.
> 
> Finally
> 
> I'd never bought anything trough popular JDM watch shop *Sakura*, but knew of its fine reputation. Their price seemed unmatched, so I asked to be alerted when the watch became inventory. Worked perfectly, so I proceeded with the purchase routine. But to my dismay I couldn't take the final hurdle:* PayPal* (PP) _only_. WTF? I'd bought straps at webshops that offered PP, but these always had the alternative whereby PP only functioned as a payment provider for my credit card. No PP subscription required: enter your CC details and PP does the business. But such an option does not exist with Sakura. It's PP or nothing. Bugger! Triple bugger! I most emphatically refuse to become a registered PP user. I've seen far too many review,s complaints, and well-documented articles where something went wrong and then PP is unreachable and only shows some lame all-encompassing 'against our rules' statement or some such. I'll do business with a _proper bank_, but _never_ with PP.
> 
> So there I was: no credit card option means no Sakura. I decide I need to venture in until now unknown territory: *Chronos24*. This appeared, AFAIK, a well-respected seller's market where untold watch lovers have bought and sold with nary a serious complaint. It seemed they had implemented some excellent procedures to combat fraud, such as their escrow account. I felt confident to trust them, but still needed to find my watch. I found 4 ads, 3 from Japan, and 1 from Spain, The 3 from Japan were identically priced, but I still needed to add some 25% when importing in the EU: local VAT tariff, custom fees, and import duties. No to mention shipping costs. The one from Spain meant that those 25% did not apply. And, to my surprise, that dealer beat Sakura in price: Had I bought from Sakura I'd paid some €1,400, but the Spanish dealer asked just €1,225 with free shipping. A brand new watch!
> 
> I registered with Chrono24 (a swift and painless procedure), contacted the dealer and purchased my Citizen. All very transparent and, I might add, with awesome feedback from Chrono24 every step of the way. Of course, I had performed due diligence with regard to the reputation and background of the seller. AFAICT, all the lights were green.
> 
> Acknowledgement of the purchase came via email on Nov 9th, and today, Nov 16th (and 7 more emails later) I received the watch in perfect condition. Exactly as promised! I'm over the moon, you'll understand. For many of you this all will be routine business, but for me, it's a momentous occasion. I managed to buy a dream watch for an unbelievable price, via unknown procedures. And nothing went wrong! Happy days!
> 
> Now that you've made it through here, I owe you all a quick image (not my best):
> 
> View attachment 17036410
> 
> 
> It worked out of the box, probably running on its awesome power reserve, but still needs to acquire UPC+1. I have downloaded the F950 manual to study and take my time acquainting myself with my prized possession. I love reading user manuals.
> 
> Thank you for indulging me. I just had to write this 'out of my system'. I apologise if it took far too long.


it was long, but I read it.😁 congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Igorek

Peter_030 said:


> TL;DR: I've bought the Citizen Attesa CC4050-18L (Google translated page), and it arrived today!
> 
> I'll give you a detailed write-up of how this came to be, because there's no any actual owner review yet.
> 
> Intro
> 
> Leading up to this purchase was my longish fascination with GPS-synced watches. I've long ached for a particular, discontinued *Casio Oceanus* model, the OCW-G2000-2AJF, but despite frantic searching that came to nothing. To be fair, I found one at Rakuten, but I'm a relatively inexperienced nOOb watch aficionado, And when it comes to confidently doing business with those (for me) alien markets, in a language I don't understand or have to run through Google Translate, adds to a pressure I'm not willing to submit myself to. I've read various enlightening topics here at WUS explaining how this works and seen recommendations for e.g. *Buyee* et al to make things much easier, but I still feel that, if something goes wrong, I'm utterly at a loss as how to proceed. I don't mind spending money, but like to do it via a known, trusted procedure where I feel 100% confident from start to finish, including dealing with mishaps. I'm just not that adventurous.
> 
> With Casio out of the running, 2 likely candidates remained: Seiko and Citizen. I'm not an impulse buyer and known to be meticulous in my preparation before acquiring something of some significance. Hence, a months-long search on watch forums, watch review sites, YouTube, etc. I must've read or seen more than I ever needed to know. But I can only spend my money once, and I don't like regretting a purchase through lack of solid knowledge of what is available and how good or bad it is. To me, the journey towards a purchase can be as exciting as the actual buy.
> 
> *Seiko* is a brand I have much respect for, and they are no strangers to offering some fine Astron GPS models. I think I've seen them all (discontinued models included), but in the end none were perfect IMHO. My choice needed not only to look good/fit well (Seiko: yes), but perform good (Seiko: well, eh, hmmm), and be affordable/value for money (Seiko: no). I must confess that I came close to succumbing a few times, but stayed strong and tried not to give in when not all my boxes had been ticked.
> 
> Now is the time to confess to my minor fetish for *Citizen*. A brand that is not only vastly underrated IMHO, but doesn't get enough love outside of Japan. The Seiko fanboys make sure their brand is always in the focus of watch aficionados. But Citizen makes (and has made) some extremely fine watches, some of which have become icons, and rightly so. IMHO, their divers are second to none, and most are the only watches with any actual 'street cred' in the diving community. Anyway, enough about Citizen, back on topic.
> 
> After much research, my eye feel on a model that has only very recently become available, the aforementioned Citizen *Attesa CC4050-18L*. I had to get a little used to Citizen sometimes going completely overboard with busy dials (in fact, some are IMHO absolutely _horrendous)_, and that *CC4050-18L* not only looked good (a pleasantly well-composed dial layout, without garish colours and idiotically shaped sub-register hands), but it was affordable, and, last but not least, it boasted the new and renowned *calibre F950. *I think I can say that Citizen has dominated, nay, _owned_, the GPS watch niche when it comes to performance. From what I've seen, Seiko is good but comes 3rd, Casio is better but comes 2nd, and Citizen wipes the floor with everyone. Their multiple dual coil motors are, when seen in action, a sight to behold: when Seiko's hands stately float along to their new positions, Citizen's hands whizz in all directions at once and reach their final positions faster than the eye can see. Moreover, while Seiko seems to acquire the needed number of satellites faster than Citizen, the latter seem to hold its breath, and then, while Seiko is still contemplating what to do next, Citizen suddenly springs into action, beating Seiko handsomely to the finish*.*
> 
> Watch reviews at YouTube (YT) are often mostly mumbling specs and fondling the watch, possibly showing it on the wrist. Not helpful. In this case, you want to see actual _head-to-head time resetting. _There are just a handful of those, mostly old reviews. But I've seen a few more recent, fairly obscure, Japanese-language YT reviews (which I didn't understand, no English captions), where you can see the F950 strutting its stuff. It's miraculous. Deeper and deeper in the rabbit hole, meant I _needed_ this watch in order to get my regular hours of sleep.
> 
> Finally
> 
> I'd never bought anything trough popular JDM watch shop *Sakura*, but knew of its fine reputation. Their price seemed unmatched, so I asked to be alerted when the watch became inventory. Worked perfectly, so I proceeded with the purchase routine. But to my dismay I couldn't take the final hurdle:* PayPal* (PP) _only_. WTF? I'd bought straps at webshops that offered PP, but these always had the alternative whereby PP only functioned as a payment provider for my credit card. No PP subscription required: enter your CC details and PP does the business. But such an option does not exist with Sakura. It's PP or nothing. Bugger! Triple bugger! I most emphatically refuse to become a registered PP user. I've seen far too many review,s complaints, and well-documented articles where something went wrong and then PP is unreachable and only shows some lame all-encompassing 'against our rules' statement or some such. I'll do business with a _proper bank_, but _never_ with PP.
> 
> So there I was: no credit card option means no Sakura. I decide I need to venture in until now unknown territory: *Chronos24*. This appeared, AFAIK, a well-respected seller's market where untold watch lovers have bought and sold with nary a serious complaint. It seemed they had implemented some excellent procedures to combat fraud, such as their escrow account. I felt confident to trust them, but still needed to find my watch. I found 4 ads, 3 from Japan, and 1 from Spain, The 3 from Japan were identically priced, but I still needed to add some 25% when importing in the EU: local VAT tariff, custom fees, and import duties. No to mention shipping costs. The one from Spain meant that those 25% did not apply. And, to my surprise, that dealer beat Sakura in price: Had I bought from Sakura I'd paid some €1,400, but the Spanish dealer asked just €1,225 with free shipping. A brand new watch!
> 
> I registered with Chrono24 (a swift and painless procedure), contacted the dealer and purchased my Citizen. All very transparent and, I might add, with awesome feedback from Chrono24 every step of the way. Of course, I had performed due diligence with regard to the reputation and background of the seller. AFAICT, all the lights were green.
> 
> Acknowledgement of the purchase came via email on Nov 9th, and today, Nov 16th (and 7 more emails later) I received the watch in perfect condition. Exactly as promised! I'm over the moon, you'll understand. For many of you this all will be routine business, but for me, it's a momentous occasion. I managed to buy a dream watch for an unbelievable price, via unknown procedures. And nothing went wrong! Happy days!
> 
> Now that you've made it through here, I owe you all a quick image (not my best):
> 
> View attachment 17036410
> 
> 
> It worked out of the box, probably running on its awesome power reserve, but still needs to acquire UPC+1. I have downloaded the F950 manual to study and take my time acquainting myself with my prized possession. I love reading user manuals.
> 
> Thank you for indulging me. I just had to write this 'out of my system'. I apologise if I made it much too long.


Very nice, can you provide more photos of the watch?


----------



## Gilmour

Peter, congrats.


----------



## Peter_030

Igorek said:


> can you provide more photos of the watch?


I'll work on that as soon as I have time. Stay tuned, please.


----------



## 6L35

Peter_030 said:


> TL;DR: I've bought the Citizen Attesa CC4050-18L (Google translated page), and it arrived today!
> 
> I'll give you a detailed write-up of how this came to be, because there's no any actual owner review yet.
> 
> Intro
> 
> Leading up to this purchase was my longish fascination with GPS-synced watches. I've long ached for a particular, discontinued *Casio Oceanus* model, the OCW-G2000-2AJF, but despite frantic searching that came to nothing. To be fair, I found one at Rakuten, but I'm a relatively inexperienced nOOb watch aficionado, And when it comes to confidently doing business with those (for me) alien markets, in a language I don't understand or have to run through Google Translate, adds to a pressure I'm not willing to submit myself to. I've read various enlightening topics here at WUS explaining how this works and seen recommendations for e.g. *Buyee* et al to make things much easier, but I still feel that, if something goes wrong, I'm utterly at a loss as how to proceed. I don't mind spending money, but like to do it via a known, trusted procedure where I feel 100% confident from start to finish, including dealing with mishaps. I'm just not that adventurous.
> 
> With Casio out of the running, 2 likely candidates remained: Seiko and Citizen. I'm not an impulse buyer and known to be meticulous in my preparation before acquiring something of some significance. Hence, a months-long search on watch forums, watch review sites, YouTube, etc. I must've read or seen more than I ever needed to know. But I can only spend my money once, and I don't like regretting a purchase through lack of solid knowledge of what is available and how good or bad it is. To me, the journey towards a purchase can be as exciting as the actual buy.
> 
> *Seiko* is a brand I have much respect for, and they are no strangers to offering some fine Astron GPS models. I think I've seen them all (discontinued models included), but in the end none were perfect IMHO. My choice needed not only to look good/fit well (Seiko: yes), but perform good (Seiko: well, eh, hmmm), and be affordable/value for money (Seiko: no). I must confess that I came close to succumbing a few times, but stayed strong and tried not to give in when not all my boxes had been ticked.
> 
> Now is the time to confess to my minor fetish for *Citizen*. A brand that is not only vastly underrated IMHO, but doesn't get enough love outside of Japan. The Seiko fanboys make sure their brand is always in the focus of watch aficionados. But Citizen makes (and has made) some extremely fine watches, some of which have become icons, and rightly so. IMHO, their divers are second to none, and most are the only watches with any actual 'street cred' in the diving community. Anyway, enough about Citizen, back on topic.
> 
> After much research, my eye feel on a model that has only very recently become available, the aforementioned Citizen *Attesa CC4050-18L*. I had to get a little used to Citizen sometimes going completely overboard with busy dials (in fact, some are IMHO absolutely _horrendous)_, and that *CC4050-18L* not only looked good (a pleasantly well-composed dial layout, without garish colours and idiotically shaped sub-register hands), but it was affordable, and, last but not least, it boasted the new and renowned *calibre F950. *I think I can say that Citizen has dominated, nay, _owned_, the GPS watch niche when it comes to performance. From what I've seen, Seiko is good but comes 3rd, Casio is better but comes 2nd, and Citizen wipes the floor with everyone. Their multiple dual coil motors are, when seen in action, a sight to behold: when Seiko's hands stately float along to their new positions, Citizen's hands whizz in all directions at once and reach their final positions faster than the eye can see. Moreover, while Seiko seems to acquire the needed number of satellites faster than Citizen, the latter seem to hold its breath, and then, while Seiko is still contemplating what to do next, Citizen suddenly springs into action, beating Seiko handsomely to the finish*.*
> 
> Watch reviews at YouTube (YT) are often mostly mumbling specs and fondling the watch, possibly showing it on the wrist. Not helpful. In this case, you want to see actual _head-to-head time resetting. _There are just a handful of those, mostly old reviews. But I've seen a few more recent, fairly obscure, Japanese-language YT reviews (which I didn't understand, no English captions), where you can see the F950 strutting its stuff. It's miraculous. Deeper and deeper in the rabbit hole, meant I _needed_ this watch in order to get my regular hours of sleep.
> 
> Finally
> 
> I'd never bought anything trough popular JDM watch shop *Sakura*, but knew of its fine reputation. Their price seemed unmatched, so I asked to be alerted when the watch became inventory. Worked perfectly, so I proceeded with the purchase routine. But to my dismay I couldn't take the final hurdle:* PayPal* (PP) _only_. WTF? I'd bought straps at webshops that offered PP, but these always had the alternative whereby PP only functioned as a payment provider for my credit card. No PP subscription required: enter your CC details and PP does the business. But such an option does not exist with Sakura. It's PP or nothing. Bugger! Triple bugger! I most emphatically refuse to become a registered PP user. I've seen far too many review,s complaints, and well-documented articles where something went wrong and then PP is unreachable and only shows some lame all-encompassing 'against our rules' statement or some such. I'll do business with a _proper bank_, but _never_ with PP.
> 
> So there I was: no credit card option means no Sakura. I decide I need to venture in until now unknown territory: *Chronos24*. This appeared, AFAIK, a well-respected seller's market where untold watch lovers have bought and sold with nary a serious complaint. It seemed they had implemented some excellent procedures to combat fraud, such as their escrow account. I felt confident to trust them, but still needed to find my watch. I found 4 ads, 3 from Japan, and 1 from Spain, The 3 from Japan were identically priced, but I still needed to add some 25% when importing in the EU: local VAT tariff, custom fees, and import duties. No to mention shipping costs. The one from Spain meant that those 25% did not apply. And, to my surprise, that dealer beat Sakura in price: Had I bought from Sakura I'd paid some €1,400, but the Spanish dealer asked just €1,225 with free shipping. A brand new watch!
> 
> I registered with Chrono24 (a swift and painless procedure), contacted the dealer and purchased my Citizen. All very transparent and, I might add, with awesome feedback from Chrono24 every step of the way. Of course, I had performed due diligence with regard to the reputation and background of the seller. AFAICT, all the lights were green.
> 
> Acknowledgement of the purchase came via email on Nov 9th, and today, Nov 16th (and 7 more emails later) I received the watch in perfect condition. Exactly as promised! I'm over the moon, you'll understand. For many of you this all will be routine business, but for me, it's a momentous occasion. I managed to buy a dream watch for an unbelievable price, via unknown procedures. And nothing went wrong! Happy days!
> 
> Now that you've made it through here, I owe you all a quick image (not my best):
> 
> View attachment 17036410
> 
> 
> It worked out of the box, probably running on its awesome power reserve, but still needs to acquire UPC+1. I have downloaded the F950 manual to study and take my time acquainting myself with my prized possession. I love reading user manuals.
> 
> Thank you for indulging me. I just had to write this 'out of my system'. I apologise if I made it much too long.


Maybe you should try the 5X53 caliber. The acquisition speed has improved a lot over the previous 8X series., and hands move independently as well. Moreover, Seiko's GPS miniaturization has surpassed Citizen's one, just compare sizes.


----------



## Peter_030

@6L35 Seiko perhaps has the looks and the more versatile (smaller) size. I'm obviously not able to do a direct head-to-head comparison of both movements, and I know Seiko has been improving. But I've been given to understand that a larger antenna size (relates to watch size) makes a difference regarding GPS signal acquisition speed. But again, it's hearsay, and second hand info.

My observations are based on a small series of YT videos that actually do a real-time, head-to-head test of operational speed (GPS signal acquisition and subsequent time correction)

I'll give the YT video links below, but like to stress that I'm not into Seiko bashing or disrespecting its Astron GPS watches. Far from it. But I had to decide at some point and, after carefully weighing the pros and cons (as far as I could reliably assess these), I chose Citizen. It's as simple as that.

Anyway, if someone wants to view those videos, here are the links:





 - testing the F950 vs the 5X53




 - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #1




 - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #2




 - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #3




 - testing the F150 (3-hands movement) vs the F950

I'm very well aware that these are not proper tests under laboratory-controlled conditions. But still.

The following have been taken from the official manuals for both movements.

FWIW, Seiko (and Casio) have chosen for using quartz movements that have a stated accuracy of ±15 secs per month when out of sync range, but Citizen's quartz movement states ±5 seconds.
Citizen's F950 claims a power reserve of 18 months in normal use, vs Seiko's 5X53 8 months.
Pre-programmed auto-sync rhythm: Citizens checks once every 6 days, Seiko checks twice a day (GPS syncing drains the battery). This obviously has to with the 'out-of-sync-range' accuracy of both movements.
Citizen has an alarm function and Seiko does not. The latter favours an awkwardly placed (and IMHO superfluous) mini sub-dial indicating AM/PM.

Both have power save functions: Seiko's 5x53 can keep internal time for 2 years, Citizen's F950 claims 5 years.

In the end, everyone must decide for himself, of course. I wanted the Casio, but when I couldn't have that particular model, Citizen was my choice. Excellent watch, with proven technology, great looks, and appreciably less expensive than a comparable Seiko.

To summarise: I consider the Citizen better value for money.


----------



## 6L35

Peter_030 said:


> @6L35 Seiko perhaps has the looks and the more versatile (smaller) size. I'm obviously not able to do a direct head-to-head comparison of both movements, and I know Seiko has been improving. But I've been given to understand that a larger antenna size (relates to watch size) makes a difference regarding GPS signal acquisition speed. But again, it's hearsay, and second hand info.
> 
> My observations are based on a small series of YT videos that actually do a real-time, head-to-head test of operational speed (GPS signal acquisition and subsequent time correction)
> 
> I'll give the YT video links below, but like to stress that I'm not into Seiko bashing or disrespecting its Astron GPS watches. Far from it. But I had to decide at some point and, after carefully weighing the pros and cons (as far as I could reliably assess these), I chose Citizen. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Anyway, if someone wants to view those videos, here are the links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - testing the F950 vs the 5X53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - testing the F900 vs the 5X53 #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - testing the F150 (3-hands movement) vs the F950
> 
> I'm very well aware that these are not proper tests under laboratory-controlled conditions. But still.
> 
> The following have been taken from the official manuals for both movements.
> 
> FWIW, Seiko (and Casio) have chosen for using quartz movements that have a stated accuracy of ±15 secs per month when out of sync range, but Citizen's quartz movement states ±5 seconds.
> Citizen's F950 claims a power reserve of 18 months in normal use, vs Seiko's 5X53 8 months.
> Pre-programmed auto-sync rhythm: Citizens checks once every 6 days, Seiko checks twice a day (GPS syncing drains the battery). This obviously has to with the 'out-of-sync-range' accuracy of both movements.
> Citizen has an alarm function and Seiko does not. The latter favours an awkwardly placed (and IMHO superfluous) mini sub-dial indicating AM/PM.
> 
> Both have power save functions: Seiko's 5x53 can keep internal time for 2 years, Citizen's F950 claims 5 years.
> 
> In the end, everyone must decide for himself, of course. I wanted the Casio, but when I couldn't have that particular model, Citizen was my choice. Excellent watch, with proven technology, great looks, and appreciably less expensive than a comparable Seiko.
> 
> To summarise: I consider the Citizen better value for money.


Yes, it's true that the positional GPS that synchronizes not only time but also time zone is faster in Citizen, but I don't see in those videos the simple time synching which is 99 % of the daily use. But it comes to the price of a bigger antenna, hence the watch is bigger and thicker.



> FWIW, Seiko (and Casio) have chosen for using quartz movements that have a stated accuracy of ±15 secs per month when out of sync range, but Citizen's quartz movement states ±5 seconds.


True, that's nice, but maybe overkill for an externally synched watch. But it's nice.



> Citizen's F950 claims a power reserve of 18 months in normal use, vs Seiko's 5X53 8 months.


True, but Citizen's hands move every 10 seconds, whereas Seiko's ones move every 5 seconds. A nice way to save energy, but I prefer every 5 seconds.



> Pre-programmed auto-sync rhythm: Citizens checks once every 6 days, Seiko checks twice a day (GPS syncing drains the battery). This obviously has to with the 'out-of-sync-range' accuracy of both movements.


While it's true that the auto-sync rhythm derives from their respective accuracy, It's not true that Seiko _always _do it twice a day. If the first synching is successful, then it skips the second one and there is no more sync for that day.



> Citizen has an alarm function and Seiko does not.


And a chronograph. Function wise, the palm is for Citizen.



> The latter favours an awkwardly placed (and IMHO superfluous) mini sub-dial indicating AM/PM.


Not superfluous at all for it indicates the AM/PM status of the secondary time zone. I prefer it to a small and cramped 24 hour subdial. Just a matter of preference.



> Both have power save functions: Seiko's 5x53 can keep internal time for 2 years, Citizen's F950 claims 5 years.


True, a bigger size has its advantages in the size of the rechargeable battery and the solar panel.

About size, I was on the verge of getting the Hakuto-R "Golden" CC4016-75E, but its 44.5 mm width and 15.4 mm height quickly discouraged me compared with my smaller Astron SSH023.

I'm not either trying to bash Citizen, and to prove it here is my last acquisition:

(please see next post)


----------



## 6L35




----------



## Peter_030

^ That *Series8* is the type of watch I like very much. As Citizen puts it on the related, very slick, dedicated website


> Simple. Contemporary. Stripped down. Unpretentious.


It's great to see Citizen make a mechanical watch that should appeal to many watch enthusiasts. Wear it proudly!

And yes, a Hakuto-R kept me awake for a couple of nights, but the price shied me away. I'd just spend rather too much on the simply irresistible The Citizen AQ4100-06W But sometimes events force your hand: when you wait for a price to go down, in case of LE models it often means the model becomes unavailable at a reasonable price.

Back to my CC4050-18L: fact of the matter is that I don't need all that functionality. I reside comfortably in the UTC+1 timezone, and, as my travelling days are over, I'm unlikely to frequently enter another time zone. I could've easily bought 3 GPS 3-hander: accuracy is what I crave. But that would not add much to my Casio Oceanus T200S that is radio-synced.And I just love the built-in wizardry in those more complicated (GPS) movements: I'm just a small child really, being mesmerised by all those (large and small) hands whirring around.

As for images, I found that my modestly specced smartphone camera can't compete with online image from professional product photographers, so I'll give a few of those I've found at various sites.






































Finally, some SFW watch pr0n, showing off the watch. I couldn't find better videos yet, I'm truly sorry. There's a lot of fondling, and the 2nd one is interspersed with Citizen promo stuff.











I'll be attempting one or more wrist shots and post these if they're worth showing.


----------



## Peter_030

A few rather mediocre wrist shots, as promised. Sadly, I'm not a gifted photographer and work with the somewhat limited iPhone SE2020 camera.





































And, finally, catching some autumn rays, resting on the window sill on a comfortable pillow










Some first impressions.

As you can see, the watch sits very comfortably on my 7"/18 cm (flat) wrist. This was a main concern, but it turns out all my worries were needless.

It's surprisingly light for its size and the urethane band is very supple and wears comfortable once secured in place, but it is (partially) bent downwards at the lugs (the watch cannot lay flat) and not friction-free, which makes it not a quick'n'easy slip on. I guess I need to practice more. The outer strap loop has a downward-facing tiny pin that drops in the selected strap hole for extra security. Nice thought, but slipping the strap along under that pin is a touch awkward: it wants to drop in each one it encounters. But it makes a quick grab by a watch snatcher impossible.

The lume on the hands is perfectly adequate (not bright enough to find your way in a pitch dark room), but just fine. Contrary to almost all watch enthusiasts who seem to make great lume a priority feature, I don't care for it much. I've never had occasion to need the time when it's so dark I can't read my watch. But to each his own, I guess.

I've always been less than impressed with 'world-time' watches that have a geography lesson prominently printed out in (sometimes puzzling) abbreviations on a bezel. The best implementation of that necessary evil has been done by Casio in my unobtainable favourite, the OCW-G2000-2AJF (mentioned in an earlier post). The latter shows those abbreviations via a dedicated window (similar to a date window), and just shows the UTC +/- numbers on the bezel. How extraordinary clever and elegant. But, luckily, my Citizen's bezel isn't as in-your-face bold as I'd feared. Depending on the light angle, the small text shows as a 'silvery' imprint, or is completely invisible (giving the impression of a plain bezel without any characters). Perfect.

The 'striped' dial not only has a very attractive teal colour but the stripes (always seen prominently in photographs), are barely (if at all) noticeable to the naked eye. Mind you, I don't have 20/20 eyesight any more, but even if I could clearly see them, it wouldn't have bothered me in the slightest.

The case finishing is what you'd expect from a watch of this price in the Attesa ACT line: flawless. No _zaratsu_, of course, but that would be overkill and out of place on this watch. Dial prints: perfect. Raised indices: looking awesome and add a touch of class when you roll your wrist in direct light. Main (sword) hands: just how they should be, perfect length for both, and no superfluous frivolity, thank God. Needle seconds hand hits its markers perfectly. Buttons are not too prominent, good size, and easily operated. And, despite the 'busy' dial associated with this type of watch, it's extremely legible at a quick glance.

Sub-dials (registers) are tastefully implemented: no garish colours or stupid-looking tiny hands (as Citizen is prone to do sometimes). You'll see them in the images above, and IMHO they look just perfect. This can be a deal-breaker for me, but Citizen did extremely well here.

The watch is large, but not ridiculously so. I can see my wrist beyond the lugs when I look down, and that's good. It's also not too thick IMHO, and, all in all, is perfectly proportioned. Not bulky. The dial lies low in the case, adding a very eye-pleasing sense of depth, and the AR coating is exceptional, giving the impression of a missing sapphire at any angle. Sublime!

To summarise: this watch not only matched my expectations, but surpassed them by some margin. As is always the case, (rendered) images on a product page mostly don't do justice to reality. But when you can't walk in the shop of an AD, take it in your hands and try it on, you have to take the plunge (or not). I was suitably impressed by its looks and, not least, its specs.

I'm happy that I've found nothing that disappoints (or becomes a hard-to-neglect nag). Furthermore, I'm very pleased with the price, but would've gladly paid full retail. Count me a very happy and proud owner!


----------



## FTMAN

Peter_030 said:


> A few rather mediocre wrist shots, as promised. Sadly, I'm not a gifted photographer and work with the somewhat limited iPhone SE2020 camera.
> 
> View attachment 17042707
> 
> 
> View attachment 17042708
> 
> 
> View attachment 17042709
> 
> 
> View attachment 17042710
> 
> 
> And, finally, catching some autumn rays, resting on the window sill on a comfortable pillow
> 
> View attachment 17042711
> 
> 
> Some first impressions.
> 
> As you can see, the watch sits very comfortably on my 7"/18 cm (flat) wrist. This was a main concern, but it turns out all my worries were needless.
> 
> It's surprisingly light for its size and the urethane band is very supple and wears comfortable once secured in place, but it is (partially) bent downwards at the lugs (the watch cannot lay flat) and not friction-free, which makes it not a quick'n'easy slip on. I guess I need to practice more. The outer strap loop has a downward-facing tiny pin that drops in the selected strap hole for extra security. Nice thought, but slipping the strap along under that pin is a touch awkward: it wants to drop in each one it encounters. But it makes a quick grab by a watch snatcher impossible.
> 
> The lume on the hands is perfectly adequate (not bright enough to find your way in a pitch dark room), but just fine. Contrary to almost all watch enthusiasts who seem to make great lume a priority feature, I don't care for it much. I've never had occasion to need the time when it's so dark I can't read my watch. But to each his own, I guess.
> 
> I've always been less than impressed with 'world-time' watches that have a geography lesson prominently printed out in (sometimes puzzling) abbreviations on a bezel. The best implementation of that necessary evil has been done by Casio in my unobtainable favourite, the OCW-G2000-2AJF (mentioned in an earlier post). The latter shows those abbreviations via a dedicated window (similar to a date window), and just shows the UTC +/- numbers on the bezel. How extraordinary clever and elegant. But, luckily, my Citizen's bezel isn't as in-your-face bold as I'd feared. Depending on the light angle, the small text shows as a 'silvery' imprint, or is completely invisible (giving the impression of a plain bezel without any characters). Perfect.
> 
> The 'striped' dial not only has a very attractive teal colour but the stripes (always seen prominently in photographs), are barely (if at all) noticeable to the naked eye. Mind you, I don't have 20/20 eyesight any more, but even if I could clearly see them, it wouldn't have bothered me in the slightest.
> 
> The case finishing is what you'd expect from a watch of this price in the Attesa ACT line: flawless. No _zaratsu_, of course, but that would be overkill and out of place on this watch. Dial prints: perfect. Raised indices: looking awesome and add a touch of class when you roll your wrist in direct light. Main (sword) hands: just how they should be, perfect length for both, and no superfluous frivolity, thank God. Needle seconds hand hits its markers perfectly. Buttons are not too prominent, good size, and easily operated. And, despite the 'busy' dial associated with this type of watch, it's extremely legible at a quick glance.
> 
> Sub-dials (registers) are tastefully implemented: no garish colours or stupid-looking tiny hands (as Citizen is prone to do sometimes). You'll see them in the images above, and IMHO they look just perfect. This can be a deal-breaker for me, but Citizen did extremely well here.
> 
> The watch is large, but not ridiculously so. I can see my wrist beyond the lugs when I look down, and that's good. It's also not too thick IMHO, and, all in all, is perfectly proportioned. Not bulky. The dial lies low in the case, adding a very eye-pleasing sense of depth, and the AR coating is exceptional, giving the impression of a missing sapphire at any angle. Sublime!
> 
> To summarise: this watch not only matched my expectations, but surpassed them by some margin. As is always the case, (rendered) images on a product page mostly don't do justice to reality. But when you can't walk in the shop of an AD, take it in your hands and try it on, you have to take the plunge (or not). I was suitably impressed by its looks and, not least, its specs.
> 
> I'm happy that I've found nothing that disappoints (or becomes a hard-to-neglect nag). Furthermore, I'm very pleased with the price, but would've gladly paid full retail. Count me a very happy and proud owner!


Your passion for this new watch of yours has me looking at one 🤣


----------



## aafanatic

@Peter_030 Loved the write up and your own humble photos What a great story of an epic journey to an awesome watch. That bezel is amazing. I love how it goes from black to blue and back again. I really love the F950 movement. I think it’s silly how much emphasis gets placed on speed of GPS sync, which I only do once or twice a year. I manually force a time sync with which ever watch I’m wearing when outside mostly because it’s fun Time sync is part of the enjoyable fiddle factor of these watches. I have F100-F990 and I enjoy them all. None of them are too slow. I have six Seiko 8X53 which I enjoy enough to keep buying them.
Really, Peter, I just wanted to thank you for your awesome contribution 

My latest 8X53 (SBXC041)


My loved F950 (CC4004-66P)


----------



## Peter_030

@aafanatic I'm humbled by your kind words. It means something when a fellow aficionado has taken time to write them and has them accompanied by a few very nice shots of his own collection.

Much appreciated!

@FTMAN two videos to whet your appetite a little 






^ I'm tempted to sell both kidneys, and book a flight around the world just to witness this in person. Hold your breath and keep looking. Amazing!






^ mute the sound, then just watch & drool ...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I don't know how old or new these are, but it's the first time I see them.


----------



## Peter_030

Citizen is showing off how their Citizen Attessa 35th Anniversary model, *CC4066-69E*, limited to 1,000 pieces worldwide, priced at $3,550 will look. You'll find an introductory write-up here with more images and details.

Product page: Attesa Black Dial Super Titanium with DLC Coating Bracelet CC4066-69E | CITIZEN










Powered by their F950 caliber. Very nice, IMHO, albeit expensive.


----------



## Moonbiter

Peter_030 said:


> Citizen is showing off how their Citizen Attessa 35th Anniversary model, *CC4066-69E*, limited to 1,000 pieces worldwide, priced at $3,550 will look. You'll find an introductory write-up here with more images and details.
> 
> Product page: Attesa Black Dial Super Titanium with DLC Coating Bracelet CC4066-69E | CITIZEN
> 
> View attachment 17057048
> 
> 
> Powered by their F950 caliber. Very nice, IMHO, albeit expensive.


Agreed! Also, dial a bit too busy for my taste. Love the black and blue DLC finish though. I really like what Citizen does with their high end finishes. The Casio MR-G models also have some pretty interesting materials/finishing. It can be a bit boring with every watch just being stainless steel (though my still-in-transit AQ4060 is an SS model.)


----------



## Peter_030

IMHO, they should've stuck to baton indices only, and not mix in Roman numerals. But perhaps that would've made it look too much like other Attesa GPS LE watches already in the collection.

*update*: it appears to be a reworked version of the existing CC4015-86L @ $2,900

Interesting  Do the materials used and exclusivity warrant the price difference?


----------



## Igorek

$3500 is a bit too pricy you can get a regular version for around $1300


----------



## Snaggletooth

.


----------



## shez58

If only Citizen made this watch smaller, it could be my only watch. 
I know It’s just a matter of time before Citizen starts to make smaller GPS watches. However, with the latest release, they are changing the ACT Line from a sporty to a more classy style, which is concerning. Citizen, please, just separate already the ACT Line from the Attesa line, keep the ACT Line sporty, and do with Attesa whatever you want. There are so many dressy, classy-looking watches you have already. Give us more sporty watches.


----------



## Matter of Time

2022.12.07
*Citizen radio clock 30th anniversary model “DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION” with the theme of endless challenges to radio clocks will be released on January 2, 2023*






シチズン電波時計30周年記念モデル 電波時計へのあくなき挑戦をテーマにした 「DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION」が登場 2023年1月2日発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトシチズン電波時計30周年記念モデル 電波時計へのあくなき挑戦をテーマにした 「DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION」が登場 2023年1月2日発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## Peter_030

Citizen has announced their *LIGHT in BLACK 2022 GREEN EDITION* watches

(Google translated) product page - overview and links to all the individual watch pages.


----------



## dragonemperor-92

Do you know a Citizen model with a microregulation system on the bracelet?


----------



## Matter of Time

dragomperor-92 said:


> Do you know a Citizen model with a microregulation system on the bracelet?


Citizen has quite a few. @Tolmia has been keeping a running list of all brands of watches with Tool-less micro adjust. Take a look at this thread and follow the link in the 1st post.


----------



## Tolmia

Matter of Time said:


> Citizen has quite a few. @Tolmia has been keeping a running list of all brands of watches with Tool-less micro adjust. Take a look at this thread and follow the link in the 1st post.


Thanks @Matter of Time , you inspired me to update it. Running List of Tolmia watch bracelets - Updated 12/11/2022

It includes a bunch of newer Attesa's, including the AT-CB3030. General rule of thumb is if it's MSRP is under $1000, then other than the Promaster Land Models, it probably doesn't have a tool-less micro-adjust.


----------



## dragonemperor-92

Matter of Time said:


> Citizen has quite a few. @Tolmia has been keeping a running list of all brands of watches with Tool-less micro adjust. Take a look at this thread and follow the link in the 1st post.


thank you so much, this was really helpful


----------



## Peter_030

Citizen has announced their *Denpa Limited Models YOAKE* collection

(Google-translated) product page - - overview and links to all the individual watch pages.


----------



## stefpix

Crazy Cajun said:


> The dial lume is not as bright or long lasting as my fugu luminous dial. Wish it was in a gray case instead of black, my only two niggles. Also, would be nice if it had sapphire. Ok, three niggles.


 Is the lume not as good as the BN0151? I like this Promaster Marine with the full lum dial. I have seen the one with the blue camo dial. But I wish the titanium case and bezel were not coated in black/dark grey. It makes it look a little like a G-Shock. It would have been nice to see the bare titanium.


----------



## Devro

Peter_030 said:


> Citizen has announced their *Denpa Limited Models YOAKE* collection
> 
> (Google-translated) product page - - overview and links to all the individual watch pages.
> 
> View attachment 17097035


I like the look of that 38mm three hander... Just not totally convinced by the gold sprinkles / glitter round the outer track


----------



## Peter_030

Found this older model, the CB5925-82X that has full functionality in a relatively small package: 42mm dial width.

Doesn't look half bad, IMHO











Similar from this series: CB5925-15E and the CB5920-86E
Seems to be still (widely) available in Europe, prices for new fluctuate around €500.


----------



## Moonbiter

Peter_030 said:


> Found this older model, the CB5925-82X that has full functionality in a relatively small package: 42mm dial width.
> 
> Doesn't look half bad, IMHO
> 
> View attachment 17105338
> 
> 
> 
> Similar from this series: CB5925-15E and the CB5920-86E
> Seems to be still (widely) available in Europe, prices for new fluctuate around €500.


Nice size and color combo.


----------



## Plus 9Time

A couple of new Citizens on the Hong Kong site.

The BJ8058-06L is a blue dialled EcoZilla with yellow minute hand and strap.









The BN0231-52L is a blue dialled Orca that is the same as last years BN0231-01L but now with a bracelet and not the rubber strap. The Citizen HK site lists this as titanium, but I have been informed it is actually stainless steel like last years models.


----------



## SixtyLion

Plus 9Time said:


> A couple of new Citizens on the Hong Kong site.
> 
> The BJ8058-06L is a blue dialled EcoZilla with yellow minute hand and strap.
> View attachment 17132912
> 
> 
> The BN0231-52L is a blue dialled Orca that is the same as last years BN0231-01L but now with a bracelet and not the rubber strap. The Citizen HK site lists this as titanium, but I have been informed it is actually stainless steel like last years models.
> View attachment 17132913


Blue-dialed Orca looks great, fingers crossed it is Titanium and hopefully sapphire. Great job Citizen!!! Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## Rocket1991

New CZ Smart


----------

